# Patchnotes 2.4 deutsch



## chaoskarl87 (9. Februar 2008)

*Zorn des Sonnenbrunnens* 


[*]Der herrliche Quell arkaner Energie, den man Sonnenbrunnen nannte, erfüllte die Hochelfen Jahrtausende lang mit Macht, bis der Todesritter Arthas ihr Königreich belagerte und seine heiligen Energien verdarb. Prinz Kael'thas sah keinen anderen Ausweg und zerstörte gemeinsam mit einer Gruppe Überlebender den uralten Brunnen. Doch mit der Zeit fielen die überlebenden Elfen einem qualvollen Magieentzug zum Opfer. Kael'thas ist nun zurückgekehrt und verspricht seinem Volk Erlösung von ihrem Leiden. Bald schon wird der Sonnenbrunnen wieder in seinem alten Glanze scheinen - doch ob der heilige Brunnen nun Rettung oder Zerstörung bringen wird, ist noch abzuwarten.
  *In Erinnerung an Gary Gygax* 


[*]Blizzard Entertainment widmet diesen Patch Gary Gygax. Sein Beitrag zu D&D war für uns eine Inspiration und hat auf verschiedene Weise unsere Leidenschaften dafür gestärkt, unsere eigenen Spiele zu entwerfen. Als begeisterte D&D-Spieler sowie als Spieleentwickler hat uns die Nachricht von seinem Tod schwer getroffen - wir haben einen Kameraden in unseren fortwährenden Abenteuern verloren. Danke für alles und lebe wohl, Gary. Wir werden dich vermissen.
 *Überarbeitung des Kampflogs* 


[*]Das Kampflog wurde überarbeitet, um eine handfestere Datenausgabe zu gewährleisten, die es unter anderem ermöglicht, Gegner und Freunde in verschiedenen Farben darzustellen, oder den Kampf für Euch und Andere nach bestimmten Werten zu filtern.
  *Weltweites Arenaturnier* 


[*]Spieler können nun Charaktere der Stufe 70 mit epischer Ausrüstung auf speziellen Turnierrealms erstellen und gegen andere Spieler in einem neuen weltweiten Arenaturnier antreten. Mehr Infos zu den Teilnahmebedingungen findet Ihr auf unserer offiziellen Tunierseite.
 *Allgemein* 

 
[*]Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens ist nun geöffnet. Diese Zone umfasst eine neue Anlaufstelle für Quests sowie Instanzen für 5 und 25 Spieler.
[*]Die zusammengeschlossenen Streitkräfte von Shattrath haben den Angriff auf die Insel Quel’Danas gestartet, um Kael'thas und der Legion am Sonnenbrunnen die Stirn zu bieten. Spieler können nun Ruf bei der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne erlangen und an einer neuen Reihe täglicher Quests teilnehmen.
[*]Ein Botschafter der Hüter der Zeit wurde in der Taverne Weltenend in Shattrath gesehen. Spieler mit einem guten Ruf bei dieser Fraktion können dort leichten Zugang zu den Höhlen der Zeit erhalten.
[*]Charaktere, die ihre Talente verlernen, werden nun gelernte Ränge von Zaubern nicht mehr vergessen. Ändern sie ihre Talente wieder zurück, müssen sie früher erlernte Ränge nicht wieder bei einem Lehrer erneut lernen.
[*]Zaubertempowertung: Zaubertempowertung verringert die globale Abklingzeit von Zaubern nun bis zu einem Minimalwert von 1 Sekunde. Diese Änderung betrifft keine Nahkampf- und Fernkampffähigkeiten.
[*]Von Gegenständen gewirkte Zauber: Viele von Gegenständen gewirkte Zauber wurden gewirkt, als ob der Zaubernde die Stufe des Gegenstandes hätte. Die meisten werden nun auf der Stufe des Zaubernden gewirkt und haben damit eine angemessene Chance zu verfehlen, gebannt oder widerstanden zu werden.
[*]Abhärtung: Effekte, die Mana entziehen, erhalten durch Abhärtung nun denselben Malus wie durch kritische Treffer verursachter Schaden. Der dazugehörige Tooltip wurde entsprechend angepasst.
[*]Auf Willenskraft basierende Manaregeneration: Die Funktion wurde dahingehend verändert, dass mit steigender Intelligenz mehr Mana pro Willenskraftpunkt regeneriert wird.
[*]Waffenfertigkeit: Punkte in Waffenfertigkeiten werden nun von Stufe 1 - 59 schneller erlangt.
[*]Das Limit für tägliche Quests wurde auf 25 erhöht.
[*]Auf Prozent basierende Hastzauber, die nicht auf sich selbst gewirkt werden, sind nicht mehr stapelbar.
 *Volksfähigkeiten* 

 
[*]Schatzsucher: Diese Fähigkeit wird beim Tod nicht mehr abgeschaltet.
 *Druiden* 

 
[*]Wirbelsturm: Die Reichweite des Zaubers wurde von 30 auf 20 Meter verringert.
[*]Machtvolle Verjüngung: Dieses Talent beeinflusst die letzte Heilung von 'Blühendes Leben' nun im richtigen Ausmaß.
[*]Geschenk der Natur: Dieses Talent beeinflusst nun auch die Heilung von 'Gelassenheit'.
[*]Insektenschwarm: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
[*]Aufschlitzen: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht nun basierend auf der Angriffskraft des Druiden zusätzlichen Schaden.
[*]Der Heilungskoeffizient auf den letzten Effekt des Zaubers 'Blühendes Leben' wurde um 20% reduziert. Dieser Zauber ruft nun keine Fehlermeldung hervor, wenn 'Zauberraub' auf ihn gewirkt wird oder während der Druide unter dem Effekt von 'Gedankenkontrolle' steht.
[*]'Zerfleischen' (Bär) löst nun eine globale Abklingzeit von 1,5 Sekunden aus, von 1,0 Sekunden erhöht.
[*]Mehrere der zu Gestaltwandlungsfähigkeiten gehörigen Tooltips wurden aus Konsistenzgründen aktualisiert.
[*]Vollkommenheit der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit wird nicht mehr durch kritische Treffer ausgelöst werden, die der Charakter erhält, während er sitzt. Zusätzlich wird sie nun vom Talent 'Feingefühl' beeinflusst und die Schadensreduzierung wurde von 1/3/5% auf 2/3/4% verringert.
[*]Beschützerinstinkt: Eure Heilzauber werden um einen Betrag erhöht, der 50/100% Eurer Beweglichkeit entspricht. Außerdem erhöht sich die Heilung, die Ihr in Katzengestalt erhaltet um 10/20%.
[*]Nachwachsen: Die Manakosten dieses Zaubers wurden um ca. 20% reduziert.
[*]Wirkt ein Druide in Katzengestalt 'Anspringen' wird die Animation nun richtig dargestellt.
 *Jäger* 

 
[*]Das Anlegen einer Wurfwaffe während des Ausführens von 'Automatischer Schuss' wird keine Animationsfehler mehr hervorrufen.
[*]Wirkt ein Jäger 'Leuchtfeuer', während er auf irgendeine Weise nicht sichtbar ist, wird dies nun nicht mehr zur Folge haben, dass das Leuchtfeuer für andere Spieler unsichtbar ist.
[*]Mal des Jägers: Jäger, die 'Verbessertes Mal des Jägers' erlernt haben, werden nun ein 'Mal des Jägers', das von einem Jäger ohne das Talent gewirkt wurde, korrekt überschreiben.
[*]Verbessertes Tier heilen: Die Chance, Fluch, Krankheit, magische oder Gifteffekte von Eurem Tier zu entfernen, wurde von 15/50% auf 25/50% erhöht.
[*]Der Ausdauer-Tooltip für den Begleiter eines Jägers wird nun die richtige Gesundheitserhöhung anzeigen.
[*]Zauber, die bestimmte Wesen aufspüren können, halten auch nach dem Tode an.
[*]Jäger werden jetzt nicht mehr herumwirbeln, wenn sie 'Gezielter Schuss' oder 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' wirken und mit dem Rücken zum Ziel stehen.
 *Magier* 

 
[*]Arkane Explosion: Der diesen Zauber betreffende maximale Flächenschaden wurde um ca. 50% erhöht.
[*]Arkane Seelenstärke: Der Betrag, um den Euer Rüstungswert erhöht wird, wurde von 50% auf 100% Eurer Intelligenz erhöht.
[*]Die Manakosten der Zauber 'Blinzeln', 'Verlangsamen' und 'Zauberraub' wurden verringert.
[*]Verbessertes Blinzeln: Dieses Talent verringert nicht mehr die Manakosten von 'Blinzeln', stattdessen erhöht es 2/4 Sek. lang um 25% die Chance, dass nach dem Wirken von 'Blinzeln' alle Angriffe den Magier verfehlen.
[*]Feuerzauberschutz und Frostzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie Heilzauber.
[*]Erfrierung: Wird ein Frostzauber auf den Magier zurück reflektiert, ist es nun möglich, dass er vom Erfrierungseffekt betroffen wird.
[*]Eisbarriere: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
[*]Eisige Adern: Dieses Talent erhöht nun nicht mehr die Chance, dass Eure Kälteeffekte das Ziel einfrieren. Stattdessen gewährt es, wenn aktiviert, eine Chance von 100%, dass durch Schaden verursachten Unterbrechungen beim Wirken widerstanden wird.
[*]'Verbesserter Feuerzauberschutz' wurde zu 'Glühender Schild'.
[*]Manaschild: Dieser Zauber erhält nun einen bestimmten prozentuellen Anteil des Zauberschadensbonus des Magiers als zusätzlichen Effekt.
[*]Neues Talent: 'Glühender Schild': Euer Feuerzauberschutz hat eine Chance von 10/20%, Feuerzauber zurückzuwerfen. Zusätzlich dazu wird dem Zauber 'Glühende Rüstung' eine Chance von 50/100% gewährt, auch auf Zauber und Distanzangriffe zu wirken.
[*]Dauerfrost: Dieses Talent erhöht nun richtigerweise den bewegungshemmenden Effekt von 'Frostrüstung', anstatt das Angriffstempo zu senken.
[*]'Zauberdiebstahl' überschreibt nicht mehr Stärkungszauber von längerer Dauer.
 *Paladine* 

 
[*]Schild des Rächers, Heiliger Schild und Heiliger Schock: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
[*]Schild des Rächers: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
[*]Kreuzfahrerstoß: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun nicht mehr den Stärkungszauber 'Pfad der Heilung' auffrischen.
[*]Illumination: Der Mana aufladende Effekt dieses Talents kann nicht mehr von anderen bereits ausgelösten Effekten aktiviert werden.
[*]Heiliger Schock: Die Heilungs-, Schadens- und Manakosten dieses Zaubers wurden erhöht.
[*]Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass für verschiedene Ränge von 'Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers' zur gleichen Zeit verschiedene Symbole auf einem Ziel erscheinen, wenn dieses von mehreren Paladinen gerichtet wird.
[*]Richturteil der Weisheit: Einige Fähigkeiten (so wie 'Frostblitz') haben den Mana aufladenden Effekt des Zaubers nicht ausgelöst. Das wurde nun behoben.
[*]Widerstandsauren: Wenn sich zwei Paladine in einer Gruppe befinden, ist es nicht mehr möglich, dass für Spieler zweimal dieselbe Widerstandsaura aktiv ist.
[*]Rechtschaffene Verteidigung: Dieser Zauber kann nun immer auf freundlich gesinnte NSCs gewirkt werden.
[*]Siegel des Blutes: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun keine Zauberunterbrechung bei einem Paladin verursachen, auf dem dieses Siegel aktiv ist.
[*]'Untote aufspüren' hält nun auch nach dem Tode an.
[*]Untote vertreiben (Rang 3): Dieser Zauber wurde überarbeitet und auf 'Böses vertreiben' umbenannt. Er wirkt sich nun zusätzlich zu Untoten auch auf Dämonen aus. 'Böses vertreiben' unterliegt nun den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft und hält im PvP 10 Sek. lang an.
 *Priester* 

 
[*]'Züchtigung' desorientiert das Ziel nicht mehr, ist jetzt ein Spontanzauber und macht das Ziel 2 Sek. lang unbeweglich.
[*]'Furchtzauberschutz' kann nun gewirkt werden, wenn man sich in Schattenform befindet.
[*]Die Schadensreduzierung von 'Fokussierter Wille' wurde von 1/3/5% auf 2/3/4% geändert.
[*]Innerer Fokus: 'Züchtigung' profitiert nun von 'Innerer Fokus'. Außerdem verbraucht der Zauber 'Sternensplitter' nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus'.
[*]'Massenbannung' wirkt nun auf bis zu 10 Ziele, bisher waren es maximal 5.
[*]Seele der Macht: Erfüllt das Ziel mit Macht, sodass 15 Sek. lang dessen Zaubertempowertung um 20% erhöht und die Manakosten aller Zauber um 20% verringert werden. Dies ist nicht mit anderen Effekten, die das Tempo erhöhen, wie 'Heldentum', 'Kampfrausch' oder 'Eisige Adern' stapelbar.
[*]Machtwort: Schild: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
[*]Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber wird nun verschwinden, wenn man eine Instanz betritt/verlässt, auf einen anderen Kontinent wechselt oder das Spiel verlässt.
[*]Reflektierender Schild: Der reaktive Schaden dieses Talents unterbricht nicht länger Gruppenkontrolleffekte, die durch Schaden unterbrochen werden.
[*]Schattenschild: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus', wenn er ausgelöst wird.
[*]Schweigsame Entschlossenheit: Dieses Talent wirkt sich nun auf 'Woge des Lichts', 'Seele der Macht', 'Inspiration', 'Willensentzug', 'Blackout', 'Levitieren', 'Untote fesseln', 'Berührung der Schwäche', 'Verhexung der Schwäche' und 'Symbol der Hoffnung' aus.
[*]Berührung der Schwäche: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus', wenn er ausgelöst wird. Er wird jetzt auch dann richtig funktionieren, wenn der Priester, auf dem 'Berührung der Schwäche' liegt, zum Schweigen gebracht oder betäubt wurde.
[*]Vampirberührung: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
 *Schurken* 

 
[*]Fähigkeiten, die im Verstohlenheitsmodus ausgeführt werden können, ohne diesen abzubrechen, können nun auch unter dem Einfluss von 'Verschwinden' ausgeführt werden, ohne diesen zu unterbrechen.
[*]Von der Schippe springen: Diese Fähigkeit hat nun eine Animation und einen Eintrag im Kampflog, wenn sie aktiviert wird. Wenn ein Schurke unter dem Effekt der Fähigkeit 'Von der Schippe springen' steht, wird nun fast immer der korrekte erlittene Schaden des Schurken angezeigt.
[*]'Verbessertes Meucheln' wird nun 'Stichwunde' genannt.
[*]'Stichwunde' erhöht Eure Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer mit 'Meucheln' um 10/20/30% und mit 'Verstümmeln' um 5/10/15%.
[*]Verbessertes Sprinten: Diese Fähigkeit entfernt nun immer 'Wucherwurzeln'.
[*]Kopfnuss: Die Wirkung des Zaubers wurde von 'Handlungsunfähig' zu 'Kopfnuss' geändert. Dies hat zur Folge, dass mehr Humanoide, die zuvor gegen 'Kopfnuss' immun waren, dagegen anfällig sind, während sie noch immer gegen 'Solarplexus' immun sind. Effekte, die 'Kopfnuss' entfernen, werden die Fähigkeit auch nach der Änderung entfernen.
[*]Verschwinden: Bricht man diese Fähigkeit ab, kann es nun nicht mehr vorkommen, dass das Benutzer-Interface 'Schattenhaftigkeit' als aktiviert anzeigt.
 *Schamanen* 

 
[*]Ruf des Donners (Rang 5): Die Chance, einen kritischen Treffer zu erzielen, wurde von 6% auf 5% gesenkt.
[*]Erdschild: Die Manakosten wurden ungefähr um die Hälfte und die Aufladungen von 10 auf 6 verringert.
[*]Elementarfokus: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht mehr entfernt, wenn 'Schamanistischer Fokus' ausgelöst wird.
[*]Waffe der Flammenzunge: Wurden unterschiedliche Ränge dieser Verzauberung auf zwei Waffen gleichzeitig gewirkt, kann die Verzauberung nun nicht mehr mehrere Male pro Schwung ausgelöst werden.
[*]Geisterwolf: Die Zauberzeit wurde von 3 auf 2 Sek. verringert.
[*]Die globale Abklingzeit aller Totems wurde von 1,5 Sekunden auf 1 Sekunde verringert.
[*]Geschick der Heilung: Dieses Talent verringert jetzt die Chance, dass Zauber gebannt werden können, um 10/20/30%. Der erhöhte Widerstand gegen Zauberbannung, den dieses Talent gewährt, trifft nun richtigerweise auch auf 'Wasseratmung' zu.
[*]Waffe des Felsbeißers: Tooltip und Fehlermeldungen wurden leicht angepasst.
[*]'Schamanistische Wut' ist nun eine Fähigkeit statt eines Zaubers und kann deswegen nicht mehr gebannt werden. Sie verringert nun jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 30% und verleiht erfolgreichen Nahkampfangriffen eine Chance, Mana in Höhe von 30% Eurer Angriffskraft wiederherzustellen. Hält 15 Sekunden lang an und hat eine Abklingzeit von 2 Minuten.
[*]'Sturmschlag' hat ein neues Symbol.
[*]Die Timersymbole von Totems werden nun unter dem Spielerporträt angezeigt, nachdem man einen Totemzauber gewirkt hat. Man zerstört ein Totem, indem man mit der rechten Maustaste auf dessen Timersymbol klickt.
[*]'Zähigkeit' verringert nun auch die Dauer von bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten um 10/20/30/40/50%.
[*]'Totem des Erdstoßes' pulsiert nun alle 3 und nicht mehr alle 4 Sekunden.
[*]'Totem der Feuernova' wird jetzt immer Schaden zufügen, wenn es eine Explosion hervorruft.
 *Hexenmeister* 

 
[*]'Blutpakt' hat nun einen Tooltip.
[*]Dämonisches Wissen: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger auf versklavten Dämonen verbleiben, wenn 'Dämonensklave' entfernt wird. Der Schadensbonus wurde von 5/10/15% auf 4/8/12% verringert.
[*]Dämonische Opferung:  Funktioniert jetzt in sicheren Zonen (z.B. Shattrath und die Stufen des Schicksals) wie vorgesehen.
[*]'Glutsturm' reduziert jetzt zusätzlich die Zauberzeit von 'Verbrennen' um 2/4/6/8/10%.
[*]Netherschutz: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Talents unterbricht nicht mehr die Eroberung von Flaggen und Stützpunkten.
[*]Feuerschwall: Dieses Talent funktioniert nun wieder richtig mit 'Feuerregen'.
[*]Ritual der Beschwörung: Mit diesem Zauber kann man nun einen Spieler, der die Anforderungen erfüllt, direkt in eine Instanz beschwören.
[*]'Dämonen aufspüren' hält nun auch nach dem Tode an.
[*]Schattenzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
 *Krieger* 

 
[*]'Endlose Wut' verleiht dem Krieger durch seinen verursachten Schaden nun die beabsichtigte Menge an Wut.
[*]Verbesserte Kniesehne (Waffen): Der Effekt dieser Fähigkeit unterliegt im PvP nun den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft.
[*]Haltungen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, durch ein Makro versehentlich in eine Haltung zu wechseln, in der man sich bereits befindet (Was eine globale Abklingzeit und den Verlust von Wut hervorruft).
[*]Wirbelwind: Kritische Treffer mit der in der Schildhand getragenen Waffe, die durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöst werden, können jetzt 'Schlaghagel' und 'Toben' auslösen.
[*]'Schlaghagel' wird nun korrekt erneuert, wenn man mit nur 1 Aufladung einen kritischen Treffer verursacht.
 *PvP* 

 
[*]Ehre, die man für einen Todesstoß erhält, unterliegt jetzt nicht mehr den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft.
[*]Erhaltene Ehre steht dem Spieler nun umgehend zur Verfügung.
[*]Für das Töten eines Spielers, der von den Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen betroffen ist, erhält man keine Ehre mehr.
[*]Es wurde eine neue tägliche PvP-Quest hinzugefügt, welche die Spieler nach Halaa und zu den Geistertürmen in der Knochenwüste schickt. Diese Quests stehen Anhängern der Allianz und Horde zu Verfügung. Man erhält sie über die jeweiligen lokalen Quest-Anlaufstellen.
[*]Arenen
Persönliche Wertung: Wie hoch die persönliche Wertung von Spielern über die Teamwertung hinausgehen kann, ist nun begrenzt.
Die Boni, die man durch Trinken außerhalb des Kampfes erhält, treten in der Arena jetzt verzögert ein. Es dauert nun fünf Sekunden, bis die vollen Manaregenerationsboni zur Wirkung kommen.
Wartezeiten für Arenakämpfe wurden verkürzt. Spieler können nun schneller als vorher an Kämpfen teilnehmen.
'Schattensicht' erhöht nun den erlittenen Schaden um 5%, anstatt Schaden über Zeit zu verursachen. Die Dauer wurde von 21 auf 15 Sekunden verkürzt.
Von Furcht betroffene Spieler, die in Arenen aus dem Kampfgebiet flüchten (sie fallen durch die Welt oder laufen durch die Wand), werden nun in die Mitte der jeweiligen Karte zurückteleportiert.
[*]Schlachtfelder
Wenn ein Spieler 50-mal oder häufiger auf einem Schlachtfeld stirbt, ist er für den Rest der Schlacht keine Ehre mehr wert.
Nachdem man ein Schlachtfeld neu betritt, werden Nachrichten, die den Einstieg eines anderen Spielers melden, 1 Minute lang zusammengefasst angezeigt. Im Alteractal lautet die Meldung in etwa "28 Spieler sind der Schlacht beigetreten", anstatt für jeden Spieler eine einzelne Nachricht anzuzeigen. Nach Ablauf der ersten Minute funktioniert das Melden wie bisher. Außerdem wurden alle Nachrichten nach Abschluss des Schlachtfeldes, wenn Spieler das Schlachtfeld verlassen und Ehrenabzeichen erhalten, entfernt.
Schlachtfeldrunen: Tempo-, Wiederherstellungs- und Berserker-Stärkungszauber, die man in Schlachtfeldern erhält, brechen nun nicht mehr 'Verstohlenheit' oder 'Schleichen' ab.
Alteractal
Hauptmann Balinda Steinbruch kann nicht mehr unterbrochen oder zum Schweigen gebracht werden. Das Wirken ihrer Zauber kann auch nicht mehr verlangsamt werden. Außerdem fügt ihr Wasserelementar mehr Schaden zu und kann nicht mehr gebannt werden.
Vanndar Sturmlanze und Balinda Steinbruch haben nun weniger Gesundheit, um sie diesbezüglich mit Drek’Thar und Hauptmann Galvangar gleichzusetzen...
Kriegsmeister/Marschälle im Alteractal erhöhen nun gegenseitig ihre maximale Gesundheit und Schaden um 25%. Dieser Effekt ist stapelbar.
Hordespieler beginnen die Schlacht nun näher an Drek'Thar und Burg Frostwolf.
Man kann dem Schlachtfeld nun auch als Gruppe beitreten.

Kriegshymnenschlucht
Wenn beide Flaggen aufgehoben wurden, werden deren Träger nach ca. 10 Minuten 50% und nach ca. 15 Minuten 100% mehr Schaden erhalten.
Flaggenträger werden nun 45 Sekunden nachdem sie die Flagge aufgehoben haben auf der Karte angezeigt.

 
 *Berufe* 

 
[*]Der Fraktionshändler für den Sonnenbrunnen verfügt nun über einige neue Handwerksgegenstände:
Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der ein Kristall der Leere in zwei große Prismasplitter zerbrochen werden kann.
Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der die Verteidigungswertung einer Brustrüstung um +15 erhöht wird.
Drei Rezepte für Juwelenschleifer, mit denen aus Dämmersteinen, Talasiten und Edeltopasen Sockelsteine hergestellt werden können, die das Zaubertempo erhöhen.
Zwei neue Rezepte für Metaedelsteine.
[*]Alchimie
Arthas' Gabe ist nun 20-mal stapelbar.
'Arkanit transmutieren' hat nun keine Abklingzeit mehr.
[*]Kochen
Gebratene Blutflosse erhöht nun alle Magiewiderstandsarten, anstatt Ausdauer und Willenskraft zu erhöhen.
Neue Rezepte, 'Verkohlter Bärenkebap' und 'Saftiger Bärenburger', können nun von Bale (Horde) oder Malygen (Allianz) im Teufelswald gekauft werden. Um diese Rezepte zu lernen wird eine Fertigkeit von 250 benötigt und sie werden mit Fleisch von Bären der Stufen 48-56 hergestellt. Das wird Spielern helfen, ihre Kochfertigkeit auf 300 zu erhöhen ohne zu angeln.
[*]Verzauberkunst
Für die Verzauberung 'Schild - Widerstand' werden nun weniger Materialien benötigt.
[*]Ingenieurskunst
Quietschspross in Ratschet verkauft nun Baupläne für den schwachen Rekombobulator.
Die Tooltips von 'Goblinüberbrückungskabel' und 'Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL' erwähnen nun die Abklingzeit.
Das Handwerkermonokel hat nun keine Stufenanforderung mehr.
Der Betäubungseffekt von Ingenieursbomben und -granaten wird nun als Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekt betrachtet und unterliegt den Regeln der dazugehörigen Kategorie verminderter Wirkungskraft. Bomben und Granaten verursachen nun Schaden an Zielen, die gegen Betäubungs- und Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekte immun sind.
Ein neuer Bauplan wurde hinzugefügt, 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem-Lite', eine Stoffversion der 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem'. Dieser Bauplan droppt von Mechanolord Kapazitus.
Die Werte von 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem' wurden zu Gunsten von Angriffskraft verändert und verleihen keine Ausdauer mehr.
Trägt ein Spieler eine PvP-Flagge, wird die Nutzung von 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem' und 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem-Lite' nun verursachen, dass er die Flagge fallen lässt. (Kriegshymnenschlucht, Auge des Sturms und Zangarmarschen)
[*]Angeln
Neue tägliche Quests für Angler! Besucht den mysteriösen alten Mann, der am Silmyrsee außerhalb von Shattrath fischt und findet heraus, welche Schätze er anzubieten hat.
'Fischsuche' zeigt nun Leckerfischschwärme und schlammiges aufgewühltes Wasser korrekt an.
Schwärme von Teufelsfinnen wurden zu 'Fischschwärmen in Brackwasser' geändert - hier findet man hauptsächlich goldene Stachelflosser und ein paar Teufelsfinnen.
Die Stufenanforderung zum Benutzen des Buches 'Expertenangeln - Der Barsch und du' wurde entfernt.
[*]Kräuterkunde
Urflechte hat jetzt eine Chance, Teufelslotus anstatt ein zufälliges grünes Schmuckstück zu droppen.
Schwarzer Lotus, den man von der Haut oder Rinde von Kreaturen der Scherbenwelt sammeln konnte, wurde durch Teufelslotus ersetzt.
Die Chance, dass Teufelsgras, Traumwinden, Zottel- und Flammenkappen einen Teufelslotus beinhalten, wurde erhöht.
Auf der Rinde des Warpzweigs gibt es nun auch im heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad Pflanzen zu pflücken.
[*]Juwelenschleifen
Es wurde eine Vorlage hinzugefügt, mit der man mehrere Edelsteine von guter Qualität (grün) zu einem zufälligen Edelstein von überragender Qualität (blau) umwandeln kann. Diese Vorlage ist nun bei Juwelenschleifergroßmeistern erhältlich.
[*]Lederverarbeitung
Schattenöl kann nun in Taschen für Lederverarbeitung verstaut werden.
[*]Bergbau
Die Chance, dass beim Verhütten von Erzen die Fertigkeit gesteigert wird, wurde in den meisten Fällen erhöht.
 
 *Quests* 

 
[*]Es gibt nun neue tägliche Quests für die heroische und nicht-heroische Version des 5-Mann-Dungeons 'Terrasse der Magister' am Sonnenbrunnen.
[*]Spieler können nun eine Schlachtfeldmarke jedes Typs gegen eine Belohnung eintauschen. Abgegeben werden können die Marken bei Kriegshetzern der Horde und Brigadegenerälen der Allianz - diese befinden sich in der Nähe der Kampfmeister in den Hauptstädten.
[*]Erfahrungen für Dungeon- und Gruppenquests: Erfahrung, die man für Dungeon- und 5-Mann-Gruppenquests in der Scherbenwelt erhält, wurde in fast allen Fällen erhöht.
[*]Für die Tagesquest 'Flucht aus Skettis' wird man nun nicht mehr so großzügig belohnt.
[*]Die Anzahl an patrouillierenden Drakoniden der Schattenanbeter (Elitemobs) auf der Terrasse von Ata'mal wurde auf die Hälfte verringert. Die meisten der Verbliebenen patrouillieren nun längere Strecken.
[*]Die Taschenplätze von Graumähnes Futtersack wurden auf 8 erhöht.
[*]Die Donnerlanze glitzert für Anhänger der Allianz nun nicht mehr und wird auch nicht mehr auf der Minikarte angezeigt, wenn 'Schatzsucher' aktiviert ist.
[*]'Schrumpftreibstoff' wird nun als Dungeonquest für den Versunkenen Tempel angezeigt.
 *Dungeons und Schlachtzüge* 

 
[*]Alle Raidbosse in Instanzen für 25-Spieler droppen nun mehr Gold!
[*]In Instanzen für 25-Spieler droppen alle Raidbosse, die Setmarken fallen lassen, nun eine zusätzliche Marke!
[*]Alle Raidbosse, die zuvor keine Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit bei sich trugen, haben nun eines bei sich!
[*]Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um Hyjal zu betreten.
[*]Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um den Schwarzen Tempel zu betreten.
[*]Spieler, welche die Abstimmungsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal abgeschlossen haben, wird der Titel "Hand von A'dal" verliehen.
[*]Es ist nun möglich, gegen Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas zu kämpfen, ohne zuvor die anderen Bosse der dazugehörigen Instanz zu töten.
[*]Die Zauber 'Instabile Wolke' und 'Frostatem' werden nun korrekt wie bewegungseinschränkende Zauber behandelt.
[*]Schemenhafte Untote und mechanische Wesen sind nun Blutungseffekten unterworfen.
[*]Elementare Wesen sind jetzt nicht mehr explizit gegen Gift- und Krankheitseffekte immun. Elementare, mit Immunitäten gegen Naturmagie, sind jedoch noch immer gegen Gifte der Kategorie Natur immun.
[*]Sockelsteine, die man in heroischen Instanzen findet, gelten in Bezug auf das Anlegen nun nicht mehr als einzigartig.
[*]Die Beute von Verdammnisfürst Kazzak und dem Verdammniswandler wird nun beim Anlegen gebunden. Zusätzlich wurde das von den Bossen gedroppte Gold erheblich erhöht.
[*]In Hyjal erhält man nun viel mehr Ruf bei den Wächtern der Sande.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit: Der heroische Schwarze Morast
Bewahrerinnen und Fürsten der Zeitrisse haben nun weniger Gesundheit.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit: Berg Hyjal
Die Quest 'Phiolen der Ewigkeit' wird nun nicht mehr benötigt, um Hyjal zu betreten. Man benötigt sie noch immer, um die Ringe der Fraktion zu erhalten.
Azgalors Feuerregen hat nun einen niedrigeren Wirkungsradius.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit: Das Alte Hügelland
Der Effekt 'Menschliche Illusion' wird nun immer korrekt entfernt, wenn ein Spieler die Instanz verlässt.
Aufklärer von Durnholde spawnen in der heroischen Version der Instanz nicht mehr. Die Platzierung von Kreaturen in und um Burg Durnholde ist im heroischen und normalen Modus nun gleich.
[*]Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Magtheridons Kammer
Viele Gameplay-Elemente der Begegnungen in Magtheridons Kammer wurden verändert, um sie insgesamt weniger komplex und leichter zu machen.
[*]Karazhan
Der Schlüssel des Meisters wird nicht mehr benötigt, um Karazhan zu betreten. Die Tore von Karazhan werden jedoch wie bisher mit dem Schlüssel des Meisters geöffnet werden müssen.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Das Auge
Die Dampfwolken bei der Begegnung mit Kael'thas sind jetzt um einiges leichter zu sehen.
Der Leerhäscher ist nun wieder gegen 'Rechtschaffene Schwächung' immun.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Die Mechanar
Die Mechanar: Es ist nun nicht mehr möglich, durch das Mitbringen des Behälterschlüssels der Legion aus einer anderen Kopie der Instanz ein zusätzliches Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit zu erhalten.
[*]Zul’Aman
Jan'alai wird jetzt Spieler nur dann zu sich teleportieren, wenn sie zu weit von ihm weg stehen.
 
 *Gegenstände* 

 
[*]Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.
[*]Spieler können nun per Namenslink im Chat betrachtet werden.
[*]Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion können nun betrachtet werden, solange sie nicht für den PvP-Kampf markiert sind.
[*]Ornat des Avatars: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets wird nun wie beabsichtigt von 'Vampirumarmung' verbraucht.
[*]Blutiger Messingschlagring, unheimliche Stalllaterne, Baelogs Kurzbogen und Natternhauttasche sind jetzt von hervorragender Qualität.
[*]Blaue Wildlederschuhe können nun entzaubert werden.
[*]Kristallgeschmiedete Gewandung: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets wird jetzt richtig berechnet. Zusätzlich greift der Bonus des vierteiligen Sets jetzt wie beabsichtigt nur noch beim nächsten Wirken von 'Heiliges Licht'.
[*]Ornat des Orkans: Handwerksfertigkeiten heben den Aufladungseffekt nicht länger auf.
[*]Dunkelmond-Karte: Wahnsinn: Wirken und Kanalisieren wird durch den Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstands nicht mehr unterbrochen.
[*]Hand des Toten: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes funktioniert jetzt auch, während das Ziel sitzt. Zusätzlich kann sein Effekt jetzt korrekterweise gebannt oder entfernt werden.
[*]Umhang der Todesschwingenbrut: Dieser Umhang wird nun beim Anlegen und nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden.
[*]Druiden-PvP-Sets: Gleichgewicht: Der Bewegungstempobonus in Bären-, Katzen- und Reisegestalt wurde durch einen neuen Bonus auf 'Zorn' und 'Sternenfeuer' ersetzt.
[*]Druiden-PvP-Sets: Wiederherstellung: Der Bewegungstempobonus in Bären-, Katzen- und Reisegestalt wurde durch einen neuen Bonus auf 'Heilende Berührung' ersetzt.
[*]Diskombobulatorstrahl: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene Spieler nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
[*]Frostfeuerornat: Der Widerstandsbonus dieses Sets funktioniert auch mit den in Burning Crusade eingeführten Rängen von 'Magische Rüstung'.
[*]Lederhandschuhe des Gladiators: Der Arena-Bonus wird Gegner nun wie beabsichtigt davon abhalten, Zauber einer bestimmten Art zu wirken, wenn die Kanalisierung eines Zaubers dieser Art durch den Schaden von 'Tödlicher Wurf' unterbrochen wird.
[*]Gnomengedankenkontrollkappe: Opfer der Gnomengedankenkontrollkappe werden nicht mehr von 'Vorahnung' betroffen sein, wenn die Gedankenkontrolle durch 'Segen des Schutzes' beendet wird.
[*]Donnerfaust des Gladiators: Der Setbonus beim Tragen von 4 Setteilen wurde von 70% auf 50% reduziert.
[*]Gnomischer Geflügelisierer: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene Spieler nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
[*]Goblinraketenwerfer: Kreaturen erlangen keine Gesundheit mehr zurück, während sie von dem Betäubungseffekt dieses Gegenstandes betroffen sind.
[*]Schwerer Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht länger möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig verbinden.
[*]Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht länger möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig verbinden.
[*]Götze der Halbmondgöttin: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Nachwachsen' wurde erhöht.
[*]Götze der wilden Schatten: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Zerfetzen' wurde erhöht.
[*]Götze der Rabengöttin: Die Bonusheilung, kritische Schadenswertung und kritische Zaubertrefferwertung für diesen Gegenstand wurden erhöht. Außerdem kann es nicht mehr vorkommen, dass die Anwendung des Heilungsbonus fehlschlägt.
[*]Götze des versteckten Mondes: Die Abklingzeit, die in einem vorangegangenen Patch hinzugefügt worden ist, wurde wieder entfernt.
[*]Götze von Ursoc: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Aufschlitzen' wurde erhöht und im Tooltip werden jetzt der Bonus für den regelmäßigen als auch den Anfangsschaden verständlich angezeigt.
[*]Götze des weißen Hirsches: Die Dauer wurde verlängert.
[*]Die Werte von Gegenständen, die für Vergeltungs-Paladine gedacht sind, wurden angepasst. Vergeltungs-Paladine sollten nun eine Erhöhung ihres Schadens pro Sekunde bemerken.
[*]Jadeanhänger der Zauberwucht: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht erzeugten physischen Schaden nicht mehr.
[*]Gewandung des Rechtsprechers: Der Bonus, den man für das Tragen von 2 Gegenständen dieses Sets erhält, verleiht dem Effekt des Zaubers 'Richturteil des Lichts' nun immer die korrekte Anzahl an Bonusheilung.
[*]Buchband der absoluten Wahrheit: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Heiliges Licht' wurde erhöht.
[*]Buchband des göttlichen Willens: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Siegel' und 'Richturteil der Rechtschaffenheit' wurde erhöht.
[*]Buchband der Heilung: Die Dauer der Manaregeneration wurde erhöht. Der Name des Stärkungszaubers, den dieser Gegenstand verleiht, wurde zu 'Gunst der Naaru' umbenannt, um eine Verwechslung mit 'Anmut des Lichts' auszuschließen.
[*]Buchband der rechtschaffenen Macht: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Kreuzfahrerstoß' wurde erhöht.
[*]Buchband der erlösten Seelen: Der Bonus auf 'Lichtblitz' wurde verringert und der Bonus auf 'Heiliges Licht' erhöht.
[*]Buchband des Unerträglichen: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht jetzt den Schaden von 'Heiliger Zorn' und 'Exorzismus', anstatt ihre Manakosten zu senken.
[*]Nethervortexe werden nun nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden und können jetzt von G'eras für 15 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit gekauft werden!
[*]Robe der Maskerade: Der Willenskraftbonus dieses Gegenstandes löst nun alle Vorteile vom Talent 'Baum des Lebens' korrekt aus.
[*]Meisterlicher Sturmhammer: Der Kettenblitz, den dieser Gegenstand auslöst, wird nun keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
[*]Mojo: Ein Spieler, der für PvP markiert ist, kann andere Spieler nicht mehr für PvP markieren, indem er Mojo küsst.
[*]Mondweidenhirschlenden können nun von Begleitern, die Fleisch fressen, verzehrt werden.
[*]Noggenfoggers Elixier: Es ist nicht länger möglich, diesen Gegenstand zu verwenden, um die menschliche Illusion des alten Hügellands außerhalb der Instanz aufrechtzuerhalten.
[*]Paladin-Gladiatorensets: Heiler: Der Setbonus, der die Abklingzeit von 'Hammer der Gerechtigkeit' verkürzte, wurde durch einen Heilungsbonus auf 'Heiliger Schock' ersetzt.
[*]Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Richturteile von Paladinen lösen diesen Gegenstand wieder wie beabsichtigt aus.
[*]Spieler können ab jetzt nur noch 80 herbeigezauberte Manakekse gleichzeitig tragen.
[*]Urnether wird nun nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden!
[*]PvP-Relikte: Der Abhärtungsbonus von Götzen, Buchbänden und Totems ist nicht länger stapelbar, indem man mehrere Relikte nacheinander anlegt.
[*]Paladin-PvP-Sets: Vergeltung: Die Ausrüstungsgegenstände haben nun auch einen Abhärtungsbonus.
[*]Die Rufbelohnungsverkäufer in Shattrath, die Shattrath-Fläschchen anbieten, verkaufen nun Fläschchen des reinen Todes und Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts.
[*]Schamanen-PvP-Sets: Elementar: Der Widerstand gegen Zauberunterbrechung beim Wirken von 'Blitzschlag' wurde auf 50% verringert.
[*]Schamanen-PvP-Stiefel: Der Bonus auf das Bewegungstempo des Geisterwolfs, der vor 'The Burning Crusade' auf diesen Stiefeln haftete, funktioniert nicht mehr für Charaktere ab Stufe 61.
[*]Shattrath-Fläschchen können nun in der Schlachtzugsinstanz auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau verwendet werden.
[*]Der Schädel des Gul'dan: Dieses Gegenstand verwendet nun dieselbe Abklingzeit wie ähnliche Schmuckstücke.
[*]Dampfpanzersteuerung: Dieser Gegenstand kann nun nicht mehr das Kriegertalent 'Zweiter Wind' auslösen, wenn der Krieger den Panzer außer Reichweite fährt.
[*]Blauer Overall, Brandholzschärpe, Feuerwandlerstiefel, Handschuhe des Kapelan, teuflische Stiefel, Handschuhe des Winterschlafs, Hose des Winterschlafs, Kimbrastiefel, Blaunebelhandschuhe, Nachthauchbeinkleider, heilige Begräbnisbeinkleider, türkise Schärpe, Wollstiefel und Wirbelschnitter: Der Effekt dieser Gegenstände wird jetzt richtigerweise als passiv angezeigt und nicht mehr, dass er durch Benutzung erzielt wird.
[*]Donnerschlag: Der Kettenblitz, den dieser Gegenstand auslöst, wird nun keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
[*]Foliant des Lichtbringers: Der Blockwert und die Dauer des Stärkungszaubers wurden erhöht.
[*]Totem der pulsierenden Erde: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Blitzschlag' wurde leicht erhöht.
[*]Kriegsaxt des rachsüchtigen Gladiators:  Die Waffenverzögerung wurde verringert.
[*]Gewichtssteine und Wetzsteine: Der durch diese temporäre Verzauberung verursachte Bonusschaden greift nun auch, während die Gestalt eines Spielers verändert ist.
[*]Feuerwasser der Winterfelle: Der Tooltip spezifiziert nicht mehr nur Nahkampfangriffskraft.
 *Benutzerinterface* 

 
[*]Das Interfaceoptionsmenü wurde vollständig überarbeitet. Addons, die mit diesem interagieren, benötigen nun eine Aktualisierung.
[*]Das Kampflog wurde verbessert.
Neue Tabs sind zur Gliederung der Kampfnachrichten verfügbar.
Über Strg-Rechtsklicken gibt es nun eine neue Funktionalität, die die individuelle Gliederung von Informationen ermöglicht.
Freunden und Gegnern können Farben zugeordnet werden.
Das Format der Datei WoWCombatLog.txt wurde geändert und ist von Programmen nun leichter lesbar.
Spielertalente und -zauber können nun im Chat verlinkt werden.
[*]Zaubersequenzen funktionieren nun wieder mit Platznummern.
[*]Schreibt ein GM eine Nachricht, wird sein Name nun durch ein Blizzard-Symbol hervorgehoben.
[*]Ihr könnt einer Fraktion nun im Ruffenster den Krieg erklären, während Ihr euch im Kampf befindet.
[*]'Zaubertempo' und 'Rüstung durchschlagen' wird nun im Charakterfenster angezeigt. ('Rüstung durchschlagen' im Bereich der Trefferwertung und 'Zaubertempo' im Bereich der Zaubertrefferwertung).
[*]Die Verzauberungen von Waffen werden nun bei der Charakterauswahl angezeigt.
[*]Für jeden Freund könnt Ihr nun in der Freundesliste Notizen hinzufügen. Klickt auf das Notiz-Symbol, um für einen bestimmten Freund eine Notiz zu verfassen.
[*]Eine Option wurde im Benutzerinterface hinzugefügt, um freie Taschenplätze anzuzeigen. Wird diese aktiviert, so zeigt Euer Rucksack die Anzahl der insgesamt freien Taschenplätze an.
[*]Ihr könnt nun Quests im Chatlog verlinken, indem Ihr auf den Questnamen im Questfenster Shift-klickt.
[*]Die Händler zeigen nun an, wie viele Seiten mit Waren sie haben (Seite 1 von 2).
[*]Änderungen an der Gildenbank
Ränge können nun angegeben werden, um Geldentnahme oder Reparatur (oder beides) zu genehmigen.
Beim Kauf eines Gildenbankfachs wird nun zuerst Geld aus der Gildenbank genommen, bevor das persönliche Geld benutzt wird. Dies wird auch im Log aufgezeichnet.
Jedes Fach hat nun eine Informationsleiste. Diese Leiste kann für Regeln und Anfragen bezüglich des Fachs oder Sonstigen benutzt werden.
[*]Wenn Gegenstände, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden werden, geplündert werden, so wird nun der Name des Gegenstands in den Dialog eingebunden. Ihr könnt nun überprüfen, ob der richtige Gegenstand beim Aufnehmen gebunden wird.
[*]Gegenstände, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden werden und die nur Ihr aufnehmen könnt (z.B. heroische Abzeichen), werden keinen Bestätigungsdialog mehr anzeigen.
[*]Spieler können nun die Plünderarten 'Plündern als Gruppe', 'Reihum' und 'Bedarf vor Gier' abwählen. Wenn ein Spieler dies aktiviert, schließt er sich aus dem Plünderzyklus aus. Diese Option kann über das Rechtsklick-Menü am Charakterportrait angewählt werden.
[*]Im Modus des Plündermeisters werden nun alle Spieler über Leichnamen, die Beute enthalten, glitzernde Sterne sehen, welche die Seltenheitsschwelle des Plündermeisters überschreitet. So kann jeder die Gegenstände des Plündermeisters sehen, auch wenn man nicht mit ihnen interagieren kann. Nach wie vor kann nur der Plündermeister diese plündern.
[*]Die Suche nach Gegenständen über das Handwerksfenster zeigt nun nicht mehr leere Kategorien an.
[*]Die Namen über den Köpfen naher Spieler, die auf Eurer Freundesliste sind, werden nun in einer anderen Farbe dargestellt. So könnt Ihr diese erkennen, wenn sie sich in Eurer Nähe befinden.
[*]Gestapelte Gegenstände zeigen im Auktionshaus nun den Preis pro Einheit und den Sofortkaufpreis pro Einheit an, wenn Ihr mit dem Mauszeiger über die Gegenstände fahrt.
[*]Das Benutzerinterface für Berufe wurde verbessert und erlaubt nun die Suche nach mehr Gegenstandssorten. So könnt ihr nun zum Beispiel nach Sockelfarbe, Wirkung (z. B. Kritischer Treffer) oder Wirkung der Edelsteine suchen (z. B. Stärke). Zusätzlich wurde die Suche nach Gegenständen mit gewissen Stufenanforderungen intuitiver gestaltet. So könnt Ihr nun z. B. nach Stufe "15-20" suchen, um Gegenstände zu finden, die eine Mindeststufenanforderung von 15 bis 20 haben.
[*]Der Tooltip für Ausweichen, Blocken und Parieren des Spielers wurde im Charakterfenster leicht abgeändert.
[*]Das Rendering von Partikeleffekten wurde optimiert, um die Bildrate zu verbessern.
[*]Der Zauberbalken beim Wirken von 'Blizzard' oder 'Feuerregen' wird bei erhöhter Zaubertempowertung nun richtig dargestellt.
[*]Weitere Details zur Anpassung des Benutzerinterfaces gibt es im Forum Interfaceanpassung.
 *Spielwelt* 

 
[*]Alteractal, Arathibecken, Kriegshymnenschlucht, Arena des Schergrats, Arena von Lordaeron und Arena von Nagrand: Spieler, die in diesen Arealen unter die Welt fallen, werden nun sterben und nicht mehr stecken bleiben.
[*]Die Variante von 'Drohruf', welche von Kreaturen benutzt wird, wurde in 'Furchterregender Schrei' geändert. Das direkte Ziel dieser Fertigkeit wird nicht mehr betäubt, sondern ist nun von Furcht betroffen.
[*]Geschöpfe: Tiere der Stufe 1, die nur zur Zierde gedacht sind (Eichhörnchen, Frösche, etc.), gelten für Kettenzauber und -fähigkeiten nun nicht mehr als Ziele.
[*]Verdammniswandler: Diese Kreatur löst nun nicht mehr die 'Dunkelmond-Karte: Vergeltung' des Spielers aus, um anschließend den Verdammniswandler den Spieler angreifen zu lassen.
[*]Elitemobs auf den Plateaus im Schergrat: Die Chance, dass diese Kreaturen blaue 'ausgelaugte' Gegenstände droppen, wurde erhöht.
[*]Das Auge von Culuthas und der Hund von Culuthas droppen nun graue Beute.
[*]Schlächterklaue der Gefräßige kann nun gehäutet werden.
[*]Die Nutzung von Objekten (Kisten, Minen, Kräuter) löst keine Angriffe neutraler Kreaturen mehr aus.
[*]Monströse Kaliri haben nun gelernt Spieler zu verfolgen, welche direkt nach oben fliegen.
[*]Splitterzahnraufer: Diese Kreatur droppt nun Fleisch, wie alle anderen Bären.
[*]Seltene Kreaturen in der Scherbenwelt
Bei folgenden Kreaturen wurden die Lebenspunkte sowie der Schaden erheblich gesenkt: Collidus der Sphärenwächter, Gierschlund, Hemathion, Kraator, Marticar, Mordruck und Nuramoc
[*]Die Bank in Ratschet gewährt nun Zugang zu den Gildentresoren.
[*]Am Gasthaus in Darnassus gibt es jetzt einen Briefkasten.
 *Bugfixes* 

 
[*]Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der verursachte, dass Auktionen niemals beendet wurden, da sich der entsprechende Gegenstand nicht mehr im Auktionshaus befand.
[*]Räuber des Splitterholzpostens respawnen jetzt wieder zusammen mit Torek. Dies war nicht der Fall, wenn Duriel Mondfeuer und ihre Wachen getötet wurden, während die Räuber noch am Leben waren.
[*]Weibliche Draenei bleiben nicht mehr unter einer Wurzel in dem Tunnel stecken, welcher in die Tiefschwarze Grotte im Eschental führt.
[*]Die Quest "Der Korpulente" wird in der Questbeschreibung nicht mehr als Gruppenquest angezeigt.
[*]Säbler/Tiger-Reittiere hinterlassen nun Fußabdrücke, wenn sie sich rückwärts durch Schnee bewegen.
[*]Die Waffenskalierung der Friedensbewahrer von Ogri'la wurde so angepasst, dass sie auch dazu geeignet sind, den Frieden zu bewahren.
[*]Ausstöpseln der Boxen/Kopfhörer während des Intro-Videos führt nicht mehr dazu, dass das Video einfriert, bis es abgebrochen wird.
[*]Begleiter können Kreaturen jetzt ganz normal attackieren, wenn sich diese in der Nähe von Wänden auf der Rampe in Zul'Aman/ Bärenflügel befinden.
[*]Die Flagge auf der Schlachtfeld-Karte im Auge des Sturms wird nicht mehr als im Besitz der Horde angezeigt, selbst wenn ein Allianzspieler diese aufgenommen hat.
[*]Kanalisierte Zauber werden nun nicht mehr bewirken, dass die Zauberleiste dauerhaft angezeigt wird, wenn während des Kanalisierens ein Arena-Schlachtfeld betreten wird.
[*]Leichen von Blutelfen auf dem Alteractal-Schlachtfeld geben nun wie vorgesehen Beute.
[*]'Schlangenfalle' wird Spieler, die sich außerhalb des Kampfes befinden, nicht mehr betreffen.
[*]Wenn man Mitglied eines 3v3- und 2v2-Areanteams ist und letzteres verlässt, um ein neues 2v2-Team zu erstellen, werden nun nicht mehr die falschen Mitgliederverzeichnisse für die Teams angezeigt.
[*]Steigt man in einen Arenakampf ein, bevor ein anderer Arenakampf "geschlossen" wurde, wird die persönliche Arenawertung nun korrekt aktualisiert.
[*]Wenn man ein Mitglied eines Arenateams, das offline ist, zum Teamkapitän befördern möchte, wird keine Fehlermeldung ("Spieler nicht gefunden") mehr angezeigt.
[*]Wird ein Arenateam aufgelöst, während man sich in einem Arenakampf befindet, wird das Arenainterface nun keine Störungen mehr anzeigen, die nur durch einen Logout behoben werden konnten.
[*]Das Petitionsfenster für Arenateams wird nun automatisch geschlossen, wenn der Teamkapitän außer Reichweite ist oder offline geht.
[*]Wechselt man ein Arenateam nach einem Arenakampf, wird der PvP-Tab nicht mehr die Wertung des alten Teams anzeigen.
[*]Wenn man einen neuen Titel erhält, wird nun eine Chatnachricht angezeigt.
[*]Jegliche Zauber, deren Wirkungsbereich durch einen Zielkreis bestimmt werden muss, können nun auf alle Texturen gewirkt werden.
[*]Quests im Alteractal werden nun für Spieler ab Stufe 65 wie vorgesehen durch ein goldenes ! oder blaues ? gekennzeichnet.
[*]Nazan in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle (Bollwerk) wird nur noch landen, wenn Vazruden der Herold getötet wurde oder Nazan schwer angeschlagen ist.
[*]Archimonde wirkt seinen 'Würgegriff der Legion' nicht mehr auf Begleiter.
[*]Es ist nicht mehr möglich, für eine heroische Instanz gespeichert zu werden, wenn man deren Vorrausetzung nicht erfüllt.
[*]Der Feldreparaturbot 74A kann nun überall in der Höhle des Schlangenschreins aufgestellt werden, ohne durch den Boden zu fallen.
[*]Flächenzauber, die auf den Boden gewirkt werden, können nun überall in der Dampfkammer des Echsenkessels eingesetzt werden.
[*]Zauber, die über einen Zielradius auf den Boden verfügen, können nun auf allen Texturen gewirkt werden.
[*]Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters: Effekte zur Gruppenkontrolle wie 'Streuschuss' werden durch den Proc nicht mehr beendet.
[*]Trägt ein Troll eine Mondstoffkapuze des rachsüchtigen Gladiators oder Satinkapuze des rachsüchtigen Gladiators, werden nun auch seine Hauer angezeigt.
[*]Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne: Die Animationen des Bogens werden nun wie vorgesehen angezeigt.
[*]Die Abgrenzungen des Legionsrings werden nun nicht mehr ab und zu verschwinden.
[*]Monatliche Quests werden nun wie vorgesehen um Mitternacht (Serverzeit) zurückgesetzt.
[*]Es wurde ein Fehler in den Netherschwingenfeldern im Schattenmondtal behoben, der dazu führte, dass Spieler auf einem fliegenden Reittier absitzen, jedoch nicht mehr aufsitzen konnten.
[*]Es ist nicht mehr möglich, über Gildentresore in Städten der gegnerischen Fraktion auf die Gildenbank zuzugreifen.
[*]Der Aufziehraketenbot kann nicht mehr mit Stärkungszaubern belegt werden.
[*]Spieler mit Moderatorenstatus in benutzerdefinierten Channels verlieren diesen Status nun wie vorgesehen, wenn sie vom Channelbesitzer gekickt werden.
[*]Das Versenden eines Briefes an einen Charakter, der nicht existiert, löst nun folgende Meldung aus: "Kann Nachrichtenempfänger nicht finden".
[*]Zeppelinmeister Zapetta kommt nun nicht mehr durcheinander, wenn es darum geht, ob der Zeppelin in Orgrimmar nun anlegt/landet oder abfliegt.
 *Lokalisierung * 

 
[*]Das "Gnomische Verbergungsgerät" trägt nun den Namen "Gnomische Tarnvorrichtung".
[*]Hat man beim Ausführen des Emotes /seufzen ein Ziel angewählt, wird es nun angeseufzt, anstatt angeschmachtet zu werden.
[*]Die Worgs und die Worgen, die zuvor gesammelt als 'Worgs' bezeichnet wurden, tragen nun ihre richtigen Namen. 'Worg' bezeichnet ein wolfähnliches Tier, während 'Worgen' die Bezeichnung für einen wolfartigen Humanoiden ist.
[*]Hochlord Bolvar trägt nun den Nachnamen 'Fordragon' statt wie zuvor 'Drachenwill'.
[*]Der Lehrer für den 'Extrem sicherer Transporter: Toshleys Station' trägt nun den Namen Smiles O'Byron statt wie zuvor Schmunzel O'Byron.
[*]Der Schwadronskommandant auf der Netherschwingenscherbe trägt nun den Namen Slidore statt wie zuvor Erzrutsch.
[*]Morbent, Jasper, Drum und Korin tragen nun alle den Nachnamen 'Teufel' statt wie zuvor 'Teufels'.
[*]Stephanie, John, Katrina und Brendan tragen nun alle den Nachnamen 'Turner' statt wie zuvor 'Drechsler'.
[*]Caylees Begleiter wurde von 'Glupsch' auf 'Dusky' zurückbenannt.
[*]Der Gegenstand 'Tiefendonner' heißt nun 'Donnergroll'.
[*]Der Schreihals in Shattrath wurde von 'Cro Starkfaden' zu 'Cro Dickfädel' umbenannt.
[*]Wie immer wurden weitere kleinere Lokalisierungsfehler im Spiel korrigiert.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. Februar 2008)

Und? Was solls? Dir hat es doch mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet, die Vorquests zu absolvieren. Ansonsten gilt: Warum frühzeitig in diese Regionen vorstechen, wenn es später leicht gemacht wird? Mußtet ihr aus einem inneren Zwang dahin?

Es ist mir - wie schon in anderen Postings vorher gesagt - fürchterlich egal, ob andere mein sog. "Equip" bzw. den Zugang zu irgendwelchen Orten einfacher bekommt. Es ist ein Spiel und nicht mehr. Ich habe nicht "Zeit verschwendet" oder "hart gearbeitet", sondern eine Menge Spaß gehabt, sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht. 

Ich z. B. hatte heute den Fall, daß einer unserer "Kara"-Heiler noch keinen Hero-Schlüssel zur Botanika hatte. Glücklicherweise gibt es den jetzt für "wohlwollend"; das ganze Ding ist von uns erfolgreich "gecleared" worden. Den netten Kerl mit seinen ziemlich sarkastischen Kommentaren hätte ich da nicht missen wollen. Er hat nicht meine "Arbeit" investiert - na und?

Scheiß auf Vorquests (die Hardcore-Spieler machen sie eh, weil sie sehen wollen, was da abläuft). Gruppenspiel und Nachwuchs ist Trumpf!

Grüße
Bimmbamm, Gilneas


----------



## Redtim (9. Februar 2008)

ich find´s ok, wenn da ne Gilde reingeht die gerademal t4 hat wipen die eh nur. so hat man aber mal die Möglichkeit in Hyal zu schauen wie´s da aussieht. denke mal werde mit einige aus meiner gilde mal da durchreiten.


----------



## Arkoras (9. Februar 2008)

Na und? Da steht doch auf folgendes:"Players who have completed the attunement quests for Black Temple and Hyjal will be granted the title of “Hand of A’dal”. Dafür können dann halt nur die Spieler den Titel bekommen.


----------



## MacLag (9. Februar 2008)

So, Du glaubst also, nur weil Du die Vorquest noch machen mußtest, was Du ohne die Hilfe von mindestens
24 anderen nicht geschafft hättest, ist es unfair wenn andere nun dahin kommen wo Du schon warst, ohne
diese absolvieren zu müssen? 

Also 1. halte ich das für "elitäres" Denken und diesem liegt der Irrglaube zu Grunde, dass jeder der den
High-End-Content gesehen hat auch ein toller Spieler sein muß. Dem ist mit Sicherheit nicht so, es hat nur
nicht jeder die Zeit, oder die Lust dazu, sich den Aufwand an zu tun.

2. Wer SSC und FDS nicht absolviert hat und die entsprechende Ausrüstung besitzt, braucht sich doch an
MH oder BT gar nicht erst versuchen oder? Wo ist dann also Dein Problem?


----------



## Dagrolian (9. Februar 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Vorquests (die Hardcore-Spieler machen sie eh, weil sie sehen wollen, was da abläuft). Gruppenspiel und Nachwuchs ist Trumpf!
> 
> Grüße
> Bimmbamm, Gilneas



/signed


----------



## Baddi18 (9. Februar 2008)

freu mich richtig auf den titel...

mir fehlen die worte


----------



## aducat (9. Februar 2008)

MacLag schrieb:


> So, Du glaubst also, nur weil Du die Vorquest noch machen mußtest, was Du ohne die Hilfe von mindestens
> 24 anderen nicht geschafft hättest, ist es unfair wenn andere nun dahin kommen wo Du schon warst, ohne
> diese absolvieren zu müssen?
> 
> ...



Naja so einfahc ist das nicht den jeweils die ersten 2- 3 Bosse sind wirklich Farmbosse in BT und Hjial . Z.B. der erste Boss in Hjial Winter??? ka wie der heisst(gezeigt auf Buffed.de) ist wirklich easy und umsonst nen Item !


----------



## noob99 (9. Februar 2008)

hier mal die notes auf deutsch:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- PTR-Patch 2.4.0 für World of Warcraft
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die neuesten Patch Notes befinden sich immer auf
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/patchnotes/

Die neuesten Patch Notes für den Test-Server befinden sich immer auf
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/testrealm.html

Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens

- Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens ist nun geöffnet. Diese Zone umfasst
  eine neue Anlaufstelle für Quests, sowie Instanzen für 5- und
  25-Spieler. Schließt Euch der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne
  an, um Kael'thas ruchlose Pläne zu vereiteln. Diese neue
  Streitmacht besteht sowohl aus Kämpfern der Aldor, als auch der
  Seher und wird von den Naaru geführt. Die Spieler werden an der
  Eroberung der Sonnenweiten teilhaben und einen größeren
  Stützpunkt errichten, um Kael'thas und die Legion aufzuhalten.

Überarbeitung des Kampflogs

- Das Kampflog wurde überarbeitet, um eine handfestere Datenausgabe
  zu gewährleisten, die es unter anderem ermöglicht, Gegner und
  Freunde in verschiedenen Farben darzustellen, oder den Kampf für
  Euch und Andere nach bestimmten Werten zu filtern.

Allgemein
- Die zusammengeschlossenen Streitkräfte von Shattrath haben den
  Angriff auf die Insel Quel’Danas gestartet, um Kael'thas und der
  Legion am Sonnenbrunnen die Stirn zu bieten. Spieler können nun
  Ruf bei der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne erlangen und an
  einer neuen Reihe täglicher Quests teilnehmen.
- Ein Botschafter der Bewahrer der Zeit wurde in der Taverne
  Weltenend in Shattrath gesehen. Spieler mit einem guten Ruf bei
  dieser Fraktion können dort leichten Zugang zu den Höhlen der
  Zeit erhalten.
- Charaktere, die ihre Talente verlernen, werden nun gelernte Ränge
  von Zaubern nicht mehr vergessen. Ändern sie ihre Talente wieder
  zurück, müssen sie früher erlernte Ränge nicht wieder bei einem
  Lehrer erneut lernen.
- Zaubertempowertung: Zaubertempowertung verringert die globale
  Abklingzeit von Zaubern nun bis zu einem Minimalwert von 1 Sekunde.
  Diese Änderung betrifft keine Nahkampf- und Fernkampffähigkeiten.
- Von Gegenständen gewirkte Zauber: Viele von Gegenständen gewirkte
  Zauber wurden gewirkt, als ob der Zaubernde die Stufe des
  Gegenstandes hätte. Die meisten werden nun auf der Stufe des
  Zaubernden gewirkt und haben damit eine angemessene Chance zu
  verfehlen, gebannt oder widerstanden zu werden.
- Auf Willenskraft basierende Manaregeneration: Die Funktion wurde
  dahingehend verändert, dass mit steigender Intelligenz mehr Mana
  pro Willenkraftpunkt regeneriert wird.

Volksfähigkeiten
- Schatzsucher: Diese Fähigkeit wird beim Tod nicht mehr
  abgeschaltet.

Druiden
- Machtvolle Verjüngung: Dieses Talent beeinflusst die letzte
  Heilung von 'Blühendes Leben' nun im richtigen Ausmaß. 
- Geschenk der Natur: Dieses Talent beeinflusst nun auch die Heilung
  von 'Gelassenheit'. 
- Insektenschwarm: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist
  nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens-
  und Heilzauber.	 
- Aufschlitzen: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht nun basierend auf der
  Angriffskraft des Druiden zusätzlichen Schaden. 
- 'Zerfleischen' (Bär) löst nun eine globale Abklingzeit von 1.5
  Sekunden aus, von 1.0 erhöht.
- Vollkommenheit der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit wird nicht mehr durch
  kritische Treffer ausgelöst werden, die der Charakter erhält,
  während er sitzt. Zusätzlich wird sie nun vom Talent
  'Feingefühl' beeinflusst werden.
- Wirkt ein Druide in Katzengestalt 'Anspringen' wird die Animation
  nun richtig dargestellt.

Jäger
- Das Anlegen eine Wurfwaffe während dem Ausführen von
  'Automatischer Schuss' wird keine Animationsfehler mehr
  hervorrufen.
- Wirkt ein Jäger 'Leuchtfeuer', während er auf irgendeine Weise
  nicht sichtbar ist, wird dies nun nicht mehr zur Folge haben, dass
  das Leuchtfeuer für andere Spieler unsichtbar ist.
- Der Ausdauer-Tooltipp für den Begleiter eines Jägers wird nun die
  richtige Gesundheitserhöhung anzeigen.
- Die Desorientierung von 'Streuschuss' wird nicht mehr durch die
  Nutzung des Gegenstands 'Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters'
  unterbrochen.

Magier
- Feuerzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber
  ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere
  Schadens- und Heilzauber.
- Frostzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber
  ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere
  Schadens- und Heilzauber.		 
- Erfrierung: Wird ein Frostzauber auf den Magier zurück
  reflektiert, ist es nun möglich, dass er vom Erfrierungseffekt
  betroffen wird. 
- Eisbarriere: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist
  nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens-
  und Heilzauber.
- Dauerfrost: Dieses Talent erhöht nun richtigerweise den
  bewegungshemmenden Effekt von 'Frostrüstung', anstatt das
  Angriffstempo zu senken.
- 'Zauberdiebstahl' überschreibt nicht mehr Stärkungszauber von
  längerer Dauer.
- Der Zauberbalken beim Wirken von 'Blizzard' oder 'Feuerregen' bei
  erhöhter Zaubertempowertung wird nun richtig dargestellt.

Paladine
- Schild des Rächers: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber
  ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere
  Schadens- und Heilzauber.
- Göttliche Eingebung: Der Mana aufladende Effekt dieses Talentes
  kann nicht mehr von anderen bereits ausgelösten Effekten aktiviert
  werden.
- Heiliger Schild und Heiliger Schock: Das Wirken von niedrigen
  Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen
  unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.     
- Richturteil der Weisheit: Einige Fähigkeiten (so wie 'Frostblitz')
  haben den Mana aufladenden Effekt des Zaubers nicht ausgelöst. Das
  wurde nun behoben.

Priester
- 'Furchtzauberschutz' kann nun gewirkt werden, wenn man sich in
  Schattenform befindet.
- Innerer Fokus: 'Züchtigung' profitiert nun von 'Innerer Fokus'.
  Außerdem verbraucht der Zauber 'Sternensplitter' nicht mehr
  'Innerer Fokus'.
- Machtwort: Schild: Niedrige Ränge dieses Zaubers sind nun den
  gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie Heilzauber. 
- Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber wird nun verschwinden, wenn man
  eine Instanz betritt/verlässt, auf einen anderen Kontinent
  wechselt oder das Spiel verlässt.
- Schattenschild: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr 'Innerer
  Fokus'.
- Schweigsame Entschlossenheit: Dieses Talent wirkt sich nun auf
  'Woge des Lichts', 'Seele der Macht', 'Inspiration',
  'Willensentzug', 'Blackout', 'Levitieren', 'Untote Fesseln',
  'Berührung der Schwäche', 'Verhexung der Schwäche' und 'Symbol
  der Hoffnung' aus.
- Berührung der Schwäche: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr
  'Innerer Fokus', wenn er ausgelöst wird. Er wird jetzt auch dann
  richtig funktionieren,  wenn der Priester, auf dem 'Berührung der
  Schwäche' liegt, zum Schweigen gebracht oder betäubt ist.
- Vampirberührung: Niedrige Ränge dieses Zaubers sind nun
  richtigerweise von den gleichen Einschränkungen betroffen wie
  andere Heil- und Schadenseffekte.

Schurken
- Von der Schippe springen: Es erscheint nun eine Nachricht im
  Kampflog, wenn diese Fähigkeit ausgelöst wird.
- Verschwinden: Bricht man diese Fähigkeit ab, kann es nun nicht
  mehr vorkommen, dass das Interface 'Schattenhaftigkeit' als
  aktiviert anzeigt.
- Fähigkeiten, die im Verstohlenheitsmodus ausgeführt werden
  können, ohne diesen abzubrechen, können nun gleichzeitig mit der
  Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' gewirkt werden, ohne diese zu
  unterbrechen.
- Kopfnuss: Die Wirkung des Zaubers wurde von 'Handlungsunfähig' zu
  'Kopfnuss' geändert. Dies hat zur Folge, dass mehr Humanoide, die
  zuvor gegen 'Kopfnuss' immun waren, dagegen anfällig sind,
  während sie noch immer gegen 'Solarplexus' immun sind. Effekte,
  die 'Kopfnuss' entfernen, werden die Fähigkeit auch nach der
  Änderung entfernen.

Schamanen
- Ruf des Donners: (Rang 5) verleiht nun eine Chance von 5% auf einen
  kritischen Treffer.
- Erdschild: Die Manakosten wurden ungefähr um die Hälfte und die
  Aufladungen von 10 auf 6 reduziert. 
- Elementarfokus: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht mehr entfernt,
  wenn 'Schamanistischer Fokus' ausgelöst wird.
- Geschick der Heilung: Dieses Talent verringert jetzt die Chance,
  dass Zauber gebannt werden können, um 10/20/30%.
- Waffe des Felsbeißers: Tooltipp und Fehlermeldungen wurden leicht
  angepasst.
- 'Sturmschlag' hat ein neues Symbol.
- Die Timersymbole von Totems werden nun unter dem Spielerporträt
  angezeigt, nachdem man einen Totemzauber gewirkt hat. Man zerstört
  ein Totem, indem man mit der rechten Maustaste auf dessen
  Timersymbol klickt.
- 'Totem der Feuernova' wird jetzt immer Schaden zufügen, wenn es
  eine Explosion hervorruft.

Hexenmeister
- Dämonisches Wissen: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger auf
  zuvor versklavten Dämonen haften bleiben. 
- Ritual der Beschwörung: Mit diesem Zauber kann man nun einen
  Spieler, der die Anforderungen erfüllt, direkt in eine Instanz
  beschwören.
- Schattenzauberschutz: Niedrige Ränge dieses sind nun den gleichen
  Einschränkungen unterworfen wie Heilzauber.

Krieger
- 'Endlose Wut' verleiht dem Krieger durch seinen verursachten
  Schaden nun die beabsichtigte Menge an Wut.
- Haltungen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, aus Versehen in eine Haltung
  zu wechseln, in der man sich schon aufgrund eines Makros befindet
  (ansonsten würde man die globale Abklingzeit auslösen und Wut
  verlieren).
- Wirbelwind: Kritische Treffer mit der in der Schildhand getragenen
  Waffe, die durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöst werden, können jetzt
  'Schlaghagel' und 'Toben' auslösen.
- 'Schlaghagel' wird nun korrekt erneuert, wenn man mit nur 1
  Aufladung einen kritischen Treffer verursacht.
- Der Effekt von 'Verbesserte Kniesehne' (Waffen) unterliegt nun den
  Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft im PvP.

PvP
- Ehre, die man für einen Todesstoß erhält, unterliegt jetzt nicht
  mehr den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft.
- Erhaltene Ehre steht dem Spieler nun umgehend zur Verfügung.
- Für das Töten eines Spielers, der von den
  Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen betroffen ist, erhält man keine Ehre
  mehr.
- Es wurde eine neue tägliche PvP-Quest hinzugefügt, welche die
  Spieler nach Halaa und zu den Geistertürmen in der Knochenwüste
  schickt. Diese Quests stehen Anhängern der Allianz und Horde zu
  Verfügung. Man erhält sie über die jeweiligen lokalen
  Quest-Anlaufstellen.
  - Arenen
    - 'Schattensicht' erhöht nun den erlittenen Schaden um 5%,
  anstatt Schaden über Zeit zu verursachen. Die Dauer wurde von 21
  auf 15 Sekunden verkürzt.
  - Schlachtfelder
    - Wenn ein Spieler 50-mal oder häufiger auf einem Schlachtfeld
  stirbt, ist er für den Rest der Schlacht keine Ehre mehr wert.
   - Nachdem man ein Schlachtfeld neu betritt, werden Nachrichten,
  die den Einstieg eines anderen Spielers melden, 1 Minute lang
  zusammengefasst angezeigt. Anstatt jeden Spieler, der das
  Schlachtfeld betritt, einzeln zu melden, erhält man nun eine
  Nachricht wie diese: &quot;28 Spieler sind der Schlacht
  beigetreten&quot;. Danach funktioniert das Melden wie immer.
  Außerdem wurden alle Nachrichten, die man erhält, wenn Spieler
  das Schlachtfeld verlassen und man am Ende einer Schlacht
  Ehrenabzeichen erhält, entfernt.
  - Alteractal
    - Balinda Steinbruchs Zauber wurden vereinfacht. Außerdem ist
  es nicht mehr möglich, sie zu verlangsamen und zu bewirken, dass
  sie Zauber einer bestimmten Art nicht wirken kann (sie kann jedoch
  noch immer unterbrochen werden).
    - Vanndar Sturmlanze and Balinda Steinbruch haben nun weniger
  Gesundheit.
    - Kriegsmeister/Marschälle im Alteractal erhöhen nun
  gegenseitig ihre maximale Gesundheit und Schaden um 25%. Dieser
  Effekt ist stapelbar.
    - Hordespieler beginnen die Schlacht nun näher an Drek'Thar und
  Burg Frostwolf. 
  - Kriegshymnenschlucht
    - Wenn beide Flaggen aufgehoben wurden, werden deren Träger
  nach ca. 10 Minuten 50% und nach ca. 15 Minuten 100% mehr Schaden
  erhalten.
    - Flaggenträger werden nun 45 Sekunden lang, nachdem sie die
  Flagge aufgehoben haben, auf der Karte angezeigt.

Berufe
- Der Fraktionshändler für den Sonnenbrunnen verfügt nun über
  einige neue Handwerksgegenstände:
  - Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der man einen Kristall der Leere
  in zwei große prismatische Splitter zerschlagen kann.
  - Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der man die Verteidigungswertung
  einer Brustrüstung um +15 erhöhen kann.
  - Drei Rezepte für Juwelenschleifer, mit denen man aus
  Dämmersteinen, Talasiten und Eteltopasen Edelsteine herstellen
  kann, die das Zaubertempo erhöhen.
  - Zwei neue Metaedelsteinrezepte.
- Alchimie
  - Arthas' Gabe ist nun 20-mal stapelbar.
- Kochen
  - Gebratene Blutflosse erhöht nun alle Magiewiderstandsarten,
  anstatt Ausdauer und Willenskraft zu erhöhen.
  - Neue Rezepte, 'Verkohlter Bärenkebap' und 'Saftiger
  Bärenburger', können nun von Bale (Horde) oder Malygen (Allianz)
  im Teufelswald gekauft werden. Um diese Rezepte zu lernen wird eine
  Fertigkeit von 250 benötigt und sie werden mit Fleisch von Bären
  der Stufen 48-56 hergestellt. Das wird Spielern helfen, ihre
  Kochfertigkeit auf 300 zu erhöhen ohne zu angeln.
- Verzauberkunst
  - Für die Verzauberung 'Schild - Widerstand' werden nun weniger
  Materialien benötigt.
- Ingenieurskunst
  - Quietschspross in Ratschet verkauft nun Konstruktionspläne
  für den schwachen Rekombobulator.
  - Im Tooltipp der Goblinüberbrückungskabel und
  Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL wird nun die Abklingzeit angezeigt.
  - Das Handwerkermonokel hat nun keine Stufenanforderung
  mehr.
  - Der Betäubungseffekt von Ingenieursbomben und -granaten
  wird nun als Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekt betrachtet und unterliegt
  den Regeln der dazugehörigen Kategorie verminderter Wirkungskraft.
  Bomben und Granaten verursachen nun Schaden an Zielen, die gegen
  Betäubungs- und Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekte immun sind.
  - Ein neuer Bauplan wurde hinzugefügt, 'Raketenstiefel
  Xtreme Lite', eine Stoffversion der 'Raketenstiefel Xtreme'. Dieser
  Bauplan droppt von Mechanolord Kapazitus.
  - Die Werte von 'Raketenstiefel Xtreme' wurden zu Gunsten
  von Angriffkraft verändert und verleihen keine Ausdauer mehr.
  - Trägt ein Spieler eine PvP-Flagge wird die Nutzung von
  'Raketenstiefel Xtreme' und 'Raketenstiefel Xtreme Lite' nun
  verursachen, dass er die Flagge fallen läßt.
  (Kriegshymnenschlucht, Auge des Sturms und Zangarmarschen)	      
- Angeln
  - Neue tägliche Quest für Angler! Besucht den mysteriösen alten
  Mann, der am Silmyrsee außerhalb von Shattrath fischt und findet
  heraus, welche Schätze er anzubieten hat.
  - Fischsuche zeigt nun Leckerfischschwärme und schlammiges
  aufgewühltes Wasser korrekt an.
- Kräuterkunde
  - Urflechte hat jetzt eine Chance, Teufelslotus anstatt ein
  zufälliges grünes Schmuckstück zu droppen.
  - Schwarzer Lotus, den man durch das "Kräuten" (wenn man durch
  das Häuten eines Mobs Kräuter erhält) von Kreaturen der
  Scherbenwelt erhält, wurde durch Teufelslotus ersetzt.
  - Die Chance, dass Teufelsgras, Traumwinden, Zottel- und
  Flammenkappen einen Teufelslotus beinhalten, wurde erhöht.
  - Warpzweige können nun im heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad
  gekräutet werden.
- Lederverarbeitung
  - Schattenöl kann nun in Taschen für Lederverarbeitung
  verstaut werden.
- Bergbau
  - Die Chance, dass beim Verhütten von Erzen die Fertigkeit
  gesteigert wird, wurde in den meisten Fällen erhöht.

Quests
- Es gibt nun neue tägliche Quests für die heroische und
  nicht-heroische Version des 5-Mann-Sonnenbrunnendungeons 'Terrasse
  der Magister'.
- Erfahrungen für Dungeon- und Gruppenquests: Erfahrung, die man
  für Dungeon- und 5-Mann-Gruppenquests in der Scherbenwelt erhält,
  wurde in fast allen Fällen erhöht.
- Die Anzahl an patrouillierenden Drakoniden der Schattenanbeter
  (Elitemobs) auf der Terrasse von Ata'mal wurde um die Hälfte
  reduziert. Die meisten der Verbliebenen haben nun längere Wege zu
  patrouillieren.
- Die Taschenplätze von Graumähnes Futtersack wurden auf 8 erhöht.
- Die Donnerlanze glitzert für Anhänger der Allianz nun nicht mehr
  und wird auch nicht mehr auf der Minikarte angezeigt, wenn man
  'Schatzsucher' aktiviert hat.
- 'Schrumpftreibstoff' wird nun als Dungeonquest für den Versunkenen
  Tempel angezeigt.

Dungeons und Schlachtzüge
- Alle Raidbosse in Instanzen für 25-Spieler droppen nun mehr Gold!
- Alle Raidbosse in Instanzen für 25-Spieler, die Setmarken fallen
  lassen, droppen nun eine zusätzliche Marke!
- Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um Hyjal zu
  betreten.
- Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um den
  Schwarzen Tempel zu betreten.
- Spieler, welche die Abstimmungsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel und
  Hyjal abgeschlossen haben, wird der Titel "Hand von A'dal"
  verliehen.
- Es ist nun möglich, gegen Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas zu
  kämpfen, ohne dass man alle anderen Bosse der dazugehörigen
  Instanz zuvor getötet haben muss.
- Die Zauber 'Instabile Wolke' und 'Frostatem' werden nun korrekt wie
  bewegungseinschränkende Zauber behandelt.
- Schemenhafte Untote und mechanische Wesen sind nun Blutungseffekten
  unterworfen.
- Elementare Wesen sind jetzt nicht mehr explizit gegen Gift- und
  Krankheitseffekte immun. Elementare, mit Immunitäten gegen
  Naturmagie, sind jedoch noch immer gegen Gifte der Kategorie Natur
  immun.
- Edelsteine, die man in heroischen Instanzen findet, gelten in Bezug
  auf das Anlegen nun nicht mehr als einzigartig.
- Der Verdammnisfürst Kazzak und der Verdammniswandler droppen nun
  Beute, die beim Anlegen gebunden wird. Zusätzlich dazu, wurde das
  Gold, das von den Bossen gedroppt wurde, erheblich erhöht.
- In Hyjal erhält man nun viel mehr Ruf bei den Wächtern der Sande.
- Höhlen der Zeit: Der heroische Schwarze Morast
  - Bewahrerinnen und Fürsten der Zeitrisse haben nun weniger
  Gesundheit.
- Höhlen der Zeit: Berg Hyjal
  - Die Quest 'Phiolen der Ewigkeit' wird nun nicht mehr benötigt,
  um Hyjal zu betreten. Man benötigt sie noch immer, um die Ringe
  der Fraktion zu erhalten.
  - Azgalors Feuerregen hat nun einen niedrigeren Wirkungsradius.
- Höhlen der Zeit: Das Alte Hügelland
  - Der Effekt 'Menschliche Illusion' wird nun immer korrekt
  entfernt, wenn ein Spieler die Instanz verlässt.
- Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Magtheridons Kammer
  - Viele Gameplay-Elemente der Begegnungen in Magtheridons
  Kammer wurden verändert, um sie insgesamt weniger komplex und
  leichter zu machen.
- Festung der Stürme: Kael'thas
  - Die Dampfwolken bei der Begegnung mit Kael'thas sind jetzt
  um einiges leichter zu sehen. 
- Festung der Stürme: Die Mechanar
  - Die Mechanar: Es ist nun nicht mehr möglich, ein
  zusätzliches Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit zu erhalten, wenn man
  einen Behälterschlüssel, der bei einem anderen Besuch der Instanz
  gefunden wurde, bei sich trägt.
- Festung der Stürme: Das Auge
  - Der Leerhäscher ist nun wieder gegen 'Rechtschaffenheit'
  immun.

Gegenstände
- Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von
  überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.
- Ornat des Avatars: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets wird nun wie
  beabsichtigt durch 'Vampirumarmung' aufgehoben.
- Blutiger Messingschlagring, Unheimliche Stalllaterne, Baelogs
  Kurzbogen und Natternhauttasche sind jetzt von hervorragender
  Qualität.
- Blaue Wildlederschuhe können nun entzaubert werden.
- Kristallgeschmiedete Gewandung: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets
  wird jetzt richtig berechnet. Zusätzlich greift der Bonus des
  vierteiligen Sets jetzt wie beabsichtigt nur noch beim nächsten
  Wirken von 'Heiliges Licht'. 
- Ornat des Orkans: Handwerksfertigkeiten heben den Aufladungseffekt
  nicht länger auf.
- Hand des Toten: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes funktioniert jetzt
  auch, während das Ziel sitzt. Zusätzlich kann sein Effekt jetzt
  korrekterweise gebannt oder entfernt werden. 
- Diskombobulatorstrahl: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene Spieler
  nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
- Lederhandschuhe des Gladiators: Der Arena-Bonus wird Gegner nun wie
  beabsichtigt davon abhalten, Zauber einer bestimmten Art zu wirken,
  wenn die Kanalisierung eines Zaubers dieser Art durch den Schaden
  von 'Tödlicher Wurf' unterbrochen wird.
- Gnomischer Geflügelisierer: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene
  Spieler nicht mehr anwendbar sein. 
- Goblinraketenwerfer: Kreaturen erlangen keine Gesundheit mehr
  zurück, während sie von dem Betäubungseffekt dieses Gegenstandes
  betroffen sind. 
- Schwerer Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht
  länger möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig
  verbinden. 
- Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht länger
  möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig verarzten.
- Götze der Halbmondgöttin: Die Manakostenreduzierung für
  'Nachwachsen' wurde erhöht. 
- Götze der wilden Schatten: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Zerfetzen' wurde
  erhöht. 
- Götze der Rabengöttin: Die Bonusheilung, kritische
  Schadenswertung und kritische Zaubertrefferwertung für diesen
  Gegenstand wurden erhöht. Außerdem kann es nicht mehr vorkommen,
  dass die Anwendung des Heilungsbonus fehlschlägt. 
- Götze des versteckten Mondes: Die Abklingzeit, die in einem
  vorangegangenen Patch hinzugefügt worden ist, wurde wieder
  entfernt. 
- Götze von Ursoc: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Aufschlitzen' wurde erhöht
  und im Tooltipp werden jetzt der Bonus für den regelmäßigen als
  auch den Anfangsschaden verständlich angezeigt. 
- Götze des weißen Hirsches: Die Dauer wurde verlängert.
- Die Werte von Gegenständen, die für Vergeltungs-Paladine gedacht
  sind, wurden angepasst. Vergeltungs-Paladine sollten nun eine
  Erhöhung ihres Schadens pro Sekunde bemerken.
- Jadeanhänger der Zauberwucht: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht erzeugten
  physischen Schaden nicht mehr.
- Buchband der absoluten Wahrheit: Die Manakostenreduzierung für
  'Heiliges Licht' wurde erhöht. 
- Buchband des göttlichen Willens: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Siegel' und
  'Richturteil der Rechtschaffenheit' wurde erhöht. 
- Buchband der Heilung: Die Dauer der Manaregeneration wurde erhöht. 
- Buchband der rechtschaffenen Macht: Der Bonusschaden auf
  'Kreuzfahrerstoß' wurde erhöht. 
- Buchband der erlösten Seelen: Der Bonus auf 'Lichtblitz' wurde
  verringert und der Bonus auf 'Heiliges Licht' erhöht. 
- Buchband des Unerträglichen: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht jetzt den
  Schaden von 'Heiliger Zorn' und 'Exorzismus' anstatt ihre
  Manakosten zu senken.
- Mojo: Ein Spieler, der für PvP markiert ist, kann andere Spieler
  nicht mehr für PvP markieren, indem er Mojo küsst. 
- Mondweidenhirschlenden: Die Speise kann nun von Begleitern, die
  Fleisch fressen, verzehrt werden. 
- Noggenfoggers Elixier: Es ist nicht länger möglich, diesen
  Gegenstand zu verwenden, um die menschliche Illusion des alten
  Hügellands außerhalb der Instanz aufrechtzuerhalten.
- Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Richturteile von Paladinen lösen
  diesen Gegenstand wieder wie beabsichtigt aus.
- Spieler können ab jetzt nur noch 80 herbeigezauberte Manakekse
  gleichzeitig tragen.
- Dampfpanzersteuerung: Dieser Gegenstand kann das Kriegertalent
  'Zweiter Wind' nicht länger auslösen, wenn der Panzer außer
  Reichweite gefahren wird.
- Blauer Overall, Brandholzschärpe, Feuerwandlerstiefel, Handschuhe
  des Kapelan, Teuflische Stiefel, Handschuhe des Winterschlafs, Hose
  des Winterschlafs, Kimbrastiefel, Blaunebelhandschuhe,
  Nachthauchbeinkleider, Heilige Begräbnisbeinkleider, Türkise
  Schärpe, Wollstiefel und Wirbelschnitter: Der Effekt dieser
  Gegenstände wird jetzt richtigerweise als passiv angezeigt und
  nicht mehr, dass er durch Benutzung erzielt wird. 
- Foliant des Lichtbringers: Der Blockwert und die Dauer des
  Stärkungszaubers wurden erhöht.
- Totem der pulsierenden Erde: Die Manakostenreduzierung für
  'Blitzschlag' wurde leicht erhöht.
- Gewichtssteine und Wetzsteine: Der durch diese temporäre
  Verzauberung verursachte Bonusschaden greift nun auch, während die
  Gestalt eines Spielers verändert ist.
- Feuerwasser der Winterfelle: Der Tooltipp spezifiziert nicht mehr
  nur Nahkampfangriffskraft.

Benutzerinterface
- Das Interfaceoptionsmenü wurde vollständig überarbeitet. Addons,
  die mit diesem interagieren benötigen nun eine Aktualisierung.
- Das Kampflog wurde verbessert.
- Neue Tabs sind zur Gliederung der Kampfnachrichten verfügbar.
- Über Strg-Rechtsklicken gibt es nun eine neue
  Funktionalität, die die individuelle Gliederung von Informationen
  ermöglicht.
- Freunden und Gegnern können Farben zugeordnet werden.
- Das Format der Datei WoWCombatLog.txt wurde geändert und
  ist von Programmen nun leichter lesbar.
- Spielertalente und -zauber können nun im Chat verlinkt
  werden.
- Zaubersequenzen funktionieren nun wieder mit Platznummern.
- Wenn GMs eine Nachricht schreiben, so haben diesen nun ein
  Blizzard-Symbol bei ihren Namen.
- Ihr könnt einer Fraktion nun im Ruffenster den Krieg erklären,
  während Ihr euch im Kampf befindet.
- Zaubertempo und Rüstung durchschlagen wird nun im Charakterfenster
  angezeigt. (Rüstung durchschlagen im Bereich der Trefferwertung
  und Zauberdurchschlagskraft im Bereich der Zaubertrefferwertung).
- Die Verzauberungen von Waffen werden nun bei der Charakterauswahl
  angezeigt.
- Für jeden Freund könnt Ihr nun in der Freundesliste Notizen
  hinzufügen. Klickt auf das Notiz-Symbol, um für einen bestimmten
  Freund eine Notiz zu verfassen.
- Eine Option wurde im Benutzerinterface hinzugefügt, um freie
  Taschenplätze anzuzeigen. Wird diese aktiviert, so zeigt Euer
  Rucksack die Anzahl der insgesamt freien Taschenplätze an.
- Ihr könnt nun Quests im Chatlog verlinken, indem Ihr auf den
  Questnamen im Chatfenster Shift-klickt.
- Die Händler zeigen nun an, wie viele Seiten mit Waren sie haben
  (Seite 1 von 2).
- Änderungen an der Gildenbank
  - Ränge können nun angegeben werden, um Geldentnahme oder
  Reparatur (oder beides) zu genehmigen. 
  - Beim Kauf eines Gildenbankfachs wird nun zuerst Geld aus
  der Gildenbank genommen, bevor das persönliche Geld benutzt wird.
  Dies wird auch im Log aufgezeichnet. 
  - Jedes Fach hat nun eine Informationsleiste. Diese Leiste
  kann für Regeln und Anfragen bezüglich des Fachs oder Sonstiges
  benutzt werden.
- Wenn Gegenstände geplündert werden, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden
  werden, so wird nun der Name des Gegenstands in den Dialog
  eingebunden. Ihr könnt nun überprüfen, dass der richtige
  Gegenstand beim Aufnehmen gebunden wird. 
- Gegenstände, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden werden, und die nur Ihr
  aufnehmen könnt (z.B. heroische Abzeichen), werden keinen
  Bestätigungsdialog mehr anzeigen.
- Spieler können nun die Plünderarten: Plündern als Gruppe,
  Reihum,  "Bedarf vor Gier" abwählen. Sollte ein Spieler dies
  aktivieren, so wird er im Plünderzyklus, wenn er an der Reihe ist,
  nicht mitplündern dürfen. Aktiviert werden kann dies in dem
  Rechtsklick-Menü bei Eurem Charakterportrait.
- Im Modus des Plündermeisters werden alle Spieler über den
  Leichnamen glitzernde Sterne sehen, insoweit diese Beute enthalten,
  welche die Seltenheitsschwelle des Plündermeisters überschreitet.
  So kann jeder die Gegenstände des Plündermeisters sehen, auch
  wenn man nicht mit ihnen interagieren kann. Nach wie vor kann nur
  der Plündermeister diese plündern.
- Die Namen über den Köpfen naher Spieler, die auf Eurer
  Freundesliste sind, werden nun in einer anderen Farbe dargestellt.
  So könnt Ihr diese erkennen, wenn sie sich in Eurer Nähe
  befinden. 
- Gestapelte Gegenstände zeigen im Auktionshaus nun den Preis pro
  Einheit und den Sofortkaufpreis pro Einheit an, wenn Ihr mit dem
  Mauszeiger über die Gegenstände fahrt.
- Das Benutzerinterface für Berufe wurde verbessert und erlaubt nun
  die Suche nach mehr Gegenstandssorten. So könnt ihr nun, zum
  Beispiel nach Sockelfarbe, Wirkung (z. B. Kritischer Treffer) oder
  Wirkung der Edelsteine suchen (z. B. Stärke). Zusätzlich wurde
  die Suche nach Gegenstände mit gewissen Stufenanforderungen
  intuitiver gestaltet. So könnt Ihr nun z. B. nach Stufe "15-20"
  suchen, um Gegenstände zu finden, die eine
  Mindeststufenanforderung von 15 bis 20 haben.
- Der Tooltipp für Ausweichen, Blocken und Parieren des Spielers
  wurde im Charakterfenster leicht abgeändert.
- Das Rendering von Partikeleffekten wurde optimiert, um die Bildrate
  zu verbessern.
- Weitere Details zur Anpassung des Benutzerinterfaces gibt es im
  Forum Interfaceanpassung.

Spielwelt
- Die Variante von 'Drohruf', welche von Kreaturen benutzt wird,
  wurde in 'Furchterregender Schrei' geändert. Das direkte Ziel
  dieser Fertigkeit wird nicht mehr betäubt, sondern ist nun von
  Furcht betroffen.
- Schlächterklaue der Gefräßige kann nun gehäutet werden.
- Die Nutzung von Objekten (Kisten, Minen, Kräuter) löst keine
  Angriffe neutraler Kreaturen mehr aus. 
- Monströse Kaliri haben nun gelernt Spieler zu verfolgen, welche
  sich direkt über ihnen befinden.
- Seltene Kreaturen in der Scherbenwelt
- Bei folgenden Kreaturen wurden die Lebenspunkte sowie der
  Schaden erheblich gesenkt: Collidus der Sphärenwächter,
  Gierschlund, Hemathion, Kraator, Marticar, Mordruck und Nuramoc

Bugfixes
- Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der verursachte, dass Auktionen nicht
  beendet wurden, da sich der entsprechende Gegenstand nicht mehr im
  Auktionshaus befand.
- Räuber des Splitterholzpostens respawnen jetzt wieder zusammen mit
  Torek. Dies war nicht der Fall, wenn Duriel Mondfeuer und ihre
  Wachen getötet wurden, während die Räuber noch am Leben waren.
- Weibliche Draenei bleiben nicht mehr unter einer Wurzel in dem
  Tunnel stecken, welcher in die Tiefschwarze Grotte im Eschental
  führt.
- Die Quest &quot;Der Korpulente&quot; wird in der Questbeschreibung
  nicht mehr als Gruppenquest angezeigt.
- Säbler/Tiger-Reittiere hinterlassen nun Fußabdrücke, wenn sie
  sich rückwärts durch Schnee bewegen.
- Die Waffenskalierung der Friedensbewahrer von Ogri'la wurde
  angepasst.
- Ausstöpseln der Boxen/Kopfhörer während des Intro-Videos führt
  nicht mehr dazu, dass das Video einfriert, bis es beendet wird.
- Begleiter können Kreaturen jetzt ganz normal attackieren, wenn
  sich diese in der Nähe von Wänden auf der Rampe in
  Zul'Aman/Bärenflügel befinden.
- Die Flagge auf der Schlachtfeld-Karte im Auge des Sturms wird nicht
  mehr als im Besitz der Horde angezeigt, wenn ein Allianzspieler
  diese aufgenommen hat.
- Die Zauberleiste von kanalisierten Zaubern wird nun nicht mehr
  angezeigt, wenn man während des Wirkens ein Arena-Schlachtfeld
  betritt.
- Leichen von Blutelfen auf dem Alteractal-Schlachtfeld enthalten nun
  wie vorgesehen Beute.
- Nazan in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle wird nur noch landen, wenn
  Vazruden der Herold getötet wurde, oder Nazan schwer angeschlagen
  ist.
- Es ist nicht mehr möglich für eine heroische Instanz gespeichert
  zu werden, wenn man deren Vorrausetzung nicht erfüllt.


----------



## prontopronto (9. Februar 2008)

Sehr tragisch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leginior (9. Februar 2008)

@Noob99 Danke das du sie auf Deutsch übersetzt hast auch wenns mit Google , Abacho oder sonst was war , ich hät mir net die 'Mühe' gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps : Ich kann Englisch blos auf Deutsch zu lessen ist angenehmer .


----------



## Baddi18 (9. Februar 2008)

vashj und kael legen war vor den nerfs hart genug. dann noch über ein paar wochen alle leute zu attunen um dann endlich genug leute im raidpool zu haben um bt/hyjal raiden zu können war auch nicht leicht. jetzt braucht man keinen vashj/kael kill mehr? toll!

ohne ssc/tk gear kommen die leute nich weit in bt/hyjal? gibt genug raids die zu blöd für kael oder vashj sind obwohl es da schon genug nerfes gab. die farmen ssc und tk schon ne weile ab. dann gibt es noch tolle heroic marken belohnungen und S3 arenaitems. also wer braucht da bitte den keal/vashj loot unbedingt um in bt/hyjal was zu reissen? da reicht t5, heroic zeug und vielleicht S3 zeug. die ersten bosse in bt/hyjal sind übungssache wenn man etwas gear hat und die hat man relativ schnell down. ruf farmen kann man ja dann auch noch bzw. random loots farmen.

es werden sicherlich nach ner weile noch bt/hyjal bosse generft, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. sauarm von blizz.


----------



## noob99 (9. Februar 2008)

Leginior schrieb:


> @Noob99 Danke das du sie auf Deutsch übersetzt hast auch wenns mit Google , Abacho oder sonst was war , ich hät mir net die 'Mühe' gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab die ned übersetzt^^ hab ich aus meinem wowtest ordner^^ (patch 2.4 schon geladen, jedenfalls den test patch)^^

aber np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (9. Februar 2008)

einfach nur Läscherlich... wie Einfach wird WoW noch?

boah so eine verfluchte scheiße... WARUM? jeder der da hin wollte musste an Kael und Vashj vorbei! das war eine sau schwere arbeit... und jetz kann jeder Ololol ich equip mich imba kack nap rein >_>

wie mein vorposter sagt, es is möglich sich für die ersten bosse zu equipen ohne SOOOO großen aufwand >_>

und WTF, mann kann gegen Vashj und Kael kämpfen Ohne vorher die instanz klearen zu müssen... lol das wär sinnvoll wenn man die Pre Q noch bräuchte aber... mensch.... >_<... ARGHS...

wird es bald für die armen casuals und kara gilden möglcih sein T6 im ah zu kaufen??


----------



## noob99 (9. Februar 2008)

ach btw:

für ony brauch man immer noch ne recht aufwendige pre.....

schon i wie asi oda? also das die pre's so gnadenlos abgeschafft werden.

und an alle die denken wir würden weinen, dem is ned so!
das is bloß ne heiden arbeit bis man mal soweit is....
und wenn man dann sowas hört kozt das einen nur noch an!


----------



## Sukki (9. Februar 2008)

Ich finds auch nich wirklich gut das dann jeder einfach da reinlatschen kann...da stellt sich doch die Frage wozu man die Vorquest gemacht hat...


----------



## Hemius (9. Februar 2008)

Das mit den Pre-Quests ist ziemlich schade, das die das einfach mit dem Patch rausnehmen. Trifft zwar nicht auf mich zu, aber ich denke alle Gilden die bereits aktiv BT, Hyial etc. raiden und die entsprechenden Vorquests erledigt haben, werden sich ziemlich ärgern.

Naja, ansonsten hört sich´s ja gar nicht mal schlecht an, vorallem das mit dem porten in eine Instanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

Sukki schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nich wirklich gut das dann jeder einfach da reinlatschen kann...da stellt sich doch die Frage wozu man die Vorquest gemacht hat...



Jemals den Begriff "Timesink" gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

juhu mehr ehre im pvp
und die preq naja eigentlich doof aber so kann man an schweren bossen wie keal vorbei und zuerst nen einfachen machen .. (magteridon ect werden auch alle ausgelassen)
ahja und wer pre q gemacht hat immerhin ein item mehr (das man eigentlich so oder so braucht .. shadowresi . port illidan) UND einen titel den man nicht verlieren kann (ok name vom titel ist doof und ich würd ihn nie anzeigen wenn ich ihn hätte .. aber so kann man sagen kukt ich hab die pre gemacht)


----------



## Langmar (9. Februar 2008)

- Es ist nun möglich, gegen Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas zu
kämpfen, ohne dass man alle anderen Bosse der dazugehörigen
Instanz zuvor getötet haben muss.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also kann man sich etz in der ini gleich zu Kael'thas oder Lady Vashj portn?

Das versteh ich etz irgend wie net xD

Und das mit der Pre weglassen von BT und MH is scheisse, nun haben sich einige Spieler bemüht diese Pre abzuschliessen und nun kann einfach jeder in diese ini rein latschen?

Finde das verschwendete Zeit für die, die etz diese Pre erfolgreich beendet haben..

mfG Langmar


----------



## Rayzer92 (9. Februar 2008)

Naja bis jetzt war es in WoW eigentlich immer so das man sich alles hart erarbeiten musste da hatte man sich nach Erfolg gleich noch mal mehr gefreud da man ja immerhin zu der Minderheit gehört die sich den Aufwand gemacht um weiter zu kommen. Aber jetzt mit jedem Patch wird alles leichter da könnte man bald auch das Mindestalter auf 3 Jahre runtersetzen und dann würden sogar 3 Jährige in BT rum laufen!!??? O_o
Naja meine Gilde ist auch gerade in ssc und fds aber da wir ne Gilde sind bei denen nicht die Items im Vordergrund stehen sondern der Spaß zusammen und am Content werden wir auf jeden Fall Vashj/Kael vor bt und hyjal.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich das Blizz noch mal gut überlegt
Taschü


----------



## Aplizzier (9. Februar 2008)

Find das mit der Pre auch iwie scheiße , ich meine wiesowird alles immer leichter gemacht. Das war für elitespieler nunmal das " lob" das sie etwas geschafft haben was vllt ne andere gilde net schafft und nun kann man alles überspringen und dies und das ist einfacher. Ich finds doof


----------



## Lichtdrache (9. Februar 2008)

Die notes gefalln mir.

gute buffs für meinen druiden,magier und schamane. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

besonders zaubertempo verbesserung sind sehr gut  dann hat es endlich sinn mit druide und anderen casterklassen zaubertempo zu holln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (9. Februar 2008)

Weibliche Draenei bleiben nicht mehr unter einer Wurzel in dem
Tunnel stecken, welcher in die Tiefschwarze Grotte im Eschental
führt.


LOL


----------



## Sinnfrei (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Gott, was regt ihr euch denn so auf? 
Das Blizzard die Vorquest entfernt, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Sie haben aus ihrem Fehler mit Naxx gelernt und wollen das Plateu für so viele Spieler wie möglich zugänglich machen. Und was brauchst du, um das Plateu zu raiden? Richtig! Equip aus Hiyal und BT.
Und außerdem klingt ihr, als würde für euch die Instanz schlechter, wenn mehr Leute sie besuchen.
Regt euch ab und gönnt den Leuten die Erfahrung.



mfg

Sinnfrei


----------



## Guibärchen (9. Februar 2008)

nö, wer net vashj und kael legt... dem gönn ich das erlich nicht!

So, ich bleib jetz Arschloch... würde mcih net wundern wen T6 bald im AH landet >_>


----------



## prontopronto (9. Februar 2008)

Sinnfrei schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was regt ihr euch denn so auf?
> Das Blizzard die Vorquest entfernt, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund:
> Sie haben aus ihrem Fehler mit Naxx gelernt und wollen das Plateu für so viele Spieler wie möglich zugänglich machen. Und was brauchst du, um das Plateu zu raiden? Richtig! Equip aus Hiyal und BT.
> Und außerdem klingt ihr, als würde für euch die Instanz schlechter, wenn mehr Leute sie besuchen.
> ...


/sign
Naja ist halt mehr so dieses elitäre Gefühl, das man ja was ganz ganz dolles ist und sich von den anderen abheben konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Leute sind echt arm, und die unsinnigen Argumente sind lachhaft. 
Wie schon im anderen Thread ein Hansi meinte sein Raid würde auseinanderfallen nur weil jetzt auch andere Spieler einfach so in die Instanz dürfen. Und wenn dann unter-equippte Raids sich daran versuchen, und wohl sowieso nur wipe-orgien hinlegen, was stören die sich daran bitte ?


----------



## prontopronto (9. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> nö, wer net vashj und kael legt... dem gönn ich das erlich nicht!
> 
> So, ich bleib jetz Arschloch... würde mcih net wundern wen T6 bald im AH landet >_>



Genaso so Leute wie dich mein ich... Jesus, du spielst ein Spiel , sonst nichts, und stell mal vor, ob du in diesem Spiel sonstwas ereichts ist scheissunwichtig. Aber irgendwann wirste reif genug sein....
Achso, und T6 wird in einem Jahr von den stats her einfach nur lachhaft sein, also besser schonmal jetzt versuchen sich damit mental abzufinden.


----------



## Yhoko (9. Februar 2008)

moin ,

schade ich hätte mir mit dem patch die noch weitere erhöhung der heilleistung der paladine und druiden gewünscht . oder die absenkung dieser bei uns holys. damit wir nun erst recht überflüssig werden . schade , haben sie nichts halbes oder ganzes gemacht um die restlichen holys zu zwingen auch auf schatten umzuskillen . aber vielleicht schaffen sie das ja mit den weiteren patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja , sie sollten den jäger noch weiter ausbauen damit so allmählich 40% des realmpools mit ihnen belegt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko


----------



## Walton (9. Februar 2008)

@guibärchen...das kann man echt nicht lesen was du da schreibst...ekelhaft..und dann noch auf welle machen...T6 is mit dem neuen addon schnell abgelöst...du gehöst zu der sorte die sich stundenlang mit ihrem Imba equip in die hauptstadt stellen und rum posen...und den anderen spielern bloss nichts gönen...dein T6 bringt dir nichts..sobald du den PC herunterfährst...aber da wirst du noch drauf kommen^^


----------



## Volkhar (9. Februar 2008)

Moin . Hier mein Senf dazu:

Prequest abgeschafft
Tja nicht wirklich toll, weil wir gerade Vashj gelegt haben (2x) und an Kaelthas dran sind. 
Das wird für uns bedeuten, dass bei uns in der Gilde so Einige Raid-faul werden und einfach lieber abwarten. Der Rest ist dann zu wenig um die Raids voll zu bekommen - die Leute rennen wieder weg usw usw.
Tja Schade.
Ich gönne zwar Jedem mal den Illidan zu sehen, jedoch ist es schon etwas schräg, einfach die Tür auf zu machen. Ist ungefähr so, als würde im Fussball jedem Verein aus der Regionalliga erlaubt von Heute auf Morgen 1. Bundesliga zu spielen.

Ist doch nur ein Spiel - Statements
Natürlich ist WoW nur ein Spiel, jedoch kann es auf unterschiedlichem Niveau gespielt werden. 
Ich kann rumhängen und Channels zuspammen, ich kann mal PvP machen, Questen oder Twinken etc.
Die Raidgilden sind ja meist gut organisiert wie Vereine (z.B. Freizeitfussballer). Da wird trainiert, Zeit investiert, sich organisiert und dann Bosse gelegt. Diese Leute haben sich entschieden mehr zu machen, als Andere. Nach wie vor wird gespielt, aber es ist auch ein Unterschied ob ich Schach spiele gegen meine Tocher oder im Verein.
Deshalb ist es auch verständlich, dass sich Manche um die investierte Zeit und den mühsam erkämpften Erfolg gebracht sehen.

Deswegn unflätig dumm-rum-zu-whinen, naja das mit den Manieren ist ja hier eh so ne Sache. Ist wohl ne Charakterfrage.

Mir persönlich stinkt das auch ein wenig, aber was solls - wer WOW spielt weiss ja: Der Reset kommt füher oder später....


----------



## saNjiii (9. Februar 2008)

ist schon bekannt wann der Patch kommen soll ?


----------



## Barius5612 (9. Februar 2008)

Kael war/ist content blocker nummer 1.

Jetzt wird Kael wie Magi einfach ausgelassen.
Warum son stress machen wenn er eh "fast" nur crap droppt für den aufwand?

Gut paar items sind nett aber 2 bosse weiter in Hyial/BT droppt was besseres.
Vashj killen ist pflicht weil sie ein standard boss ist aber kael nicht. Abartig mit 5 Phasen die echt nerven.
Bei uns und bei anderen wird das sicher jetzt so aussehen:
SSC-Clear
Auge bis Kael
Hyial und dann BT raiden und kael nur noch j4f killen wie Magi.

Ich werd mit meiner gilde dann BT/hyial gehen wegen Random epic was da droppt. da ist es zum teil besser was in auge oder ssc droppt. Vorallem die Gems!


mfg
Barius


----------



## Baddi18 (9. Februar 2008)

blizzard tut das was den meisten leuten in wow zu gute kommt. die "pve´ler" die vashj und kael nich nach genug nerfs gebacken bekommen dürfen nach hyjal und in bt. gz

die raiden auch an mehreren abenden die woche für ein paar stunden und wipen halt nur rum, andere hingegen legen bosse und kommen vorran. am ende werden die belohnt die nich spielen können oder zu viele raidbremsen bei haben. wenn das einem nicht passt sollte man einfach das abo kündigen und gut is. werd ich persönlich auch tun


----------



## Dwarf (9. Februar 2008)

Blizz hat die Patchnotes 2.4 jetzt rausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoskarl87 (9. Februar 2008)

Naja flamed uns ruhig weil wir es kritisieren ich sags mal so ihr habt bestimmt noch nicht vor vashj und kael gestanden Die 2 sind so hart da ist der rest der bosse in ssc und tk nen witz gegen.

Wer den Content sehen will muss was dafür tun.

Seht es so euch wird der spass bei vashj und kael genommen wenn euch das doch soviel spass macht da zu wipen.

Mich regt es tierisch auf. Wir sind 2 ids nur gewipet bis der verdammte blutelf lag...

und btw. <3 guibärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barius5612 (9. Februar 2008)

Bin ein normaler spieler (2 MAX 3 raids in der woche mehr net) und muss sagen:

Wie viel der WOW-Spieler haben BT/Hyial clear?

4% von 100% der 10 Mio spieler?

Willst du echt eine Ini machen wie Naxx die mit glück 1 Gilde in einem realmpool schafft bevor das nächste addon kommt?

Blizzard macht den fehler das sie Hardcore gilden wie z.b Nihilium immer mehr Inis reinstopfen (neue) und für die gelegenheits/normaler whatever zocker nicht.
Also macht blizzard es einfach und macht die bosse einfacher oder pre q wegstreichen und spart sich so ne neue Raid ini und kann einfach neue machen.

WOW ist ein MMORPG und muss weiter gehen und zwar für alle. Ein paar gilden clearen BT/Hyial in 2 wochen anderen gilden erst in 2 Jahren.Also ist es doch wayne oder? Es sollte doch jeder die gelegenheit haben Illi zu killen.
Ich mein was denkt ihr das kara equipt leute BT/Hyial clear kriegen? Die kriegen dort gleich mal eine aufs maul.
Gilden die bei Kae(vllt Vashj auch.)l sind werden in auslassen und nächste ini gehen


@chaoskarl87:
Hardcore gilden regen sich nicht auf für die ist es wayne sie haben es durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde es keine Nerf/Whatever geben dann kannst du dir sicher sein das deine gilde erst bei Solarian btw mitten in SSC ist.
2 Ips nur? Vorm Kael nerf patch waren 3-4 Standard.


----------



## Heinzitaur (9. Februar 2008)

noob99 schrieb:


> ach btw:
> 
> für ony brauch man immer noch ne recht aufwendige pre.....
> 
> ...




Ich bin einer von denen, die BT, Hyjal und solche Sachen net so schnell sehen werden (Gilde hatte viel um die Ohren, im Moment müssen wir zusehen, EINE Gruppe für Kara zusammenzukriegen, die was reißt...)...wahrscheinlich erst mit Level 80 xD...aber ich persönlich finds schlichtweg ne Frechheit, was Blizzard da macht...jetz net weil sich die einen ne Höllenarbeit machen und andere sich keine mehr machen müssen (da könnte man auch wieder mit dem Thema "S1 für Ehre" anfangen), sondern einfach...meiner Meinung wird da ein kompletter Teil des Spiels von heute auf morgen einfach rausgenommen...nicht ersetzt oder sonstwas...nein WEGGELASSEN. Und das finde ich sehr schade...


----------



## Neotrion (9. Februar 2008)

Ich will aber das diese Quest immer noch bleibt für den Schwarzen Tempel. Dann kann man schauen ob man überhaupt das Zeug dazu hat. Und so wie ich sie gesehen habe macht sie doch sehr viel spass, und Gold kann man dazu auch noch dick machen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich finde das tragischste an dem Patch ja, dass man nur noch 80 Manakekse auf einmal tragen kann...Niemehr vor nem BG das Inventar bis obenhin zuballern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum führen die sowas ein? Imo is das Schwachsinn...aber gut, es ist ein tolles Spiel und das wird es wahrscheinlich auch noch lange bleiben =)


----------



## Exeone (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier so einige Kommentare Lese frage ich mich was in euren köpfen abgeht.

Hart dafür gearbeitet das ich nicht lache wenn mann nach 12 stunden vom bau kommt dann hat mann hart gearbeitet wer.

Wer wow als arbeit empfindet sollte mal zum arzt gehn denn es ist ein Spiel.

Warum ist eigentlich jeder ein kacknoob nur weil er nicht die zeit und keine lust hat ne elend lange preq zu machen.

Ich finde es gut genau wie sehr viele andere auch weil ich es das gefühl habe das wow nur noch was für die hardcorezocker ist.


----------



## ApoY2k (9. Februar 2008)

WoW lebt nunmal davon, dass es sowohl Casuals als auch Hardcoregamer beansprucht. Und auch wenn die "weniger spielenden" sich darüber freuen, ist es dennoch nicht wirklich angebracht.

Ich sehe schon vor mir, wie Kara-equipte Gilden sich im offiziellen Forum beschweren, dass die Black Temple Bosse viel zu schwer seien und man sie gefälligst nerfen sollte.

Das ist das einzig große Problem bei der Entfernung der PreQs. Es gibt einfach Content, den man als "Durchschnittsspieler" einfach nicht zu sehen bekommen kann. Damit sollte man sich abfinden.

Wenn man WoW so baut, dass JEDER ALLES zu sehen bekommt, ist das Spiel schlicht und ergreifend tot. Ohne Herausforderung spielt man kein MMORPG.


----------



## Arkoras (9. Februar 2008)

noob99 schrieb:


> - Seltene Kreaturen in der Scherbenwelt
> - Bei folgenden Kreaturen wurden die Lebenspunkte sowie der
> Schaden erheblich gesenkt: Collidus der Sphärenwächter,
> Gierschlund, Hemathion, Kraator, Marticar, Mordruck und Nuramoc
> ...



Also das finde ich echt super von Blizzard, weil das war/ist ja echt blöd, in Azeroth freut man sich wenn man einen Rare Mob findet weil der sicher was nettes dabei hat und killt ihn, in der Scherbenwelt sieht man einen und muss abhauen weil man ihn eh nicht schaffen kann.

Und: Das mit der Flagge hätten sie sich sparen können, als ob es ein Ally schafft einem Hordler die Flagge abzunehmen^^


----------



## Zer0X (9. Februar 2008)

Also die Interface Verbesserungen find ich toll :>


----------



## bma (9. Februar 2008)

naja das die die BT und Hyial - Prequests rausnehmen kann ich verstehen, sie wollen das die spieler dran bleiben bis zum nächsten addon, und halt beschäftigt sind bis dahin ^^  auch wenn sie es mit quests auch wären

naja Blizzard-Logic halt^^


----------



## NightCreat (9. Februar 2008)

mit den pre quests finde ich eigendlich schade damit will ich nicht sagen das ich es den anderen nicht göhne sondern nun wird jede gilde hdz3 und bz gehen und magi ssc und fds auslassen find ich nicht grade so berauschend wenn es dann s2 mit ehre gibt braucht man fast keine equip verbesserung für die ersten beiden bosse der jeweiligen instanz aber naja^^ find den rest cool freu mich auf die neuen instanzen und quests


----------



## Katinka (9. Februar 2008)

> - Für jeden Freund könnt Ihr nun in der Freundesliste Notizen
> hinzufügen. Klickt auf das Notiz-Symbol, um für einen bestimmten
> Freund eine Notiz zu verfassen.



Das find ich mal wirklich sinnvoll, sowas hab ich mir echt schon lange gewünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten schade das man nurnoch 80 Manakekse tragen kann, klar es verhindert das die leute sich im BG damit vollpumpen und dann einfach wieder abhauen. Aber es war immer sehr angenehm wenn kein Mage in der Gruppe war einfach einen aus shatt zu bitten mal eben nen Tisch zu machen und für die ganze Gruppe Kekse mitzubringen. Aber es wird auch so gehen ^^ 


Ansonsten, an die ganzen Leute die sich hier aufregen das die Pre abgeschafft wurde:
Ich kann euch echt nicht verstehen. Wenn ihr umbedingt zeigen wollt das ihr was besonderes seit und zur Elite gehört, lasst euch eben den Titel anzeigen. 
Ansonsten gönnt den Leuten doch auch mal das sie die Möglichkeit haben die neuen Raids zu sehen ohne sich an erst Wochenlang an Kael wipten zu müssen.
Nicht jeder ist eben Schüler/Student (Nein Arbeitslos zähl ich hier absichtlich nicht auf) und hat ewig viel zeit für das Spiel. Diese Leute sollten auch die Möglichkeit haben weiter zu kommen wenn sie das wollen.

Ihr könnt doch immernoch mit euren Items rumposen und euren Titel anzeigen lassen(ok das würde ich auch tun ^^ also den Titel) wenn ihr der Welt zeigen müsst wie Toll ihr seit!
Ganz davon ab das es nicht eure eigene Leistung, sondern die des Raides war das ihr die Pre überhaupt geschafft habt, aber egal.




> - Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der man einen Kristall der Leere
> in zwei große prismatische Splitter zerschlagen kann.



Btw.  heißt dass, ich kann aus einen Kristall der Leere bald zwei große Prisma Splitter machen? 
Dann werden die Kristalle endlich mehr wert oder die Prismasplitter wetloser ^^ 
Zumindest müsst ich dann nicht mehr durch die 5er Inis laufen nur um Splitter zu farmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze0602 (9. Februar 2008)

> mit den pre quests finde ich eigendlich schade damit will ich nicht sagen das ich es den anderen nicht göhne sondern nun wird jede gilde hdz3 und bz gehen und magi ssc und fds auslassen find ich nicht grade so berauschend wenn es dann s2 mit ehre gibt braucht man fast keine equip verbesserung für die ersten beiden bosse der jeweiligen instanz aber naja^^ find den rest cool freu mich auf die neuen instanzen und quests




ehm  du willst mit nem arena equip in eine inze gehen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janos23 (9. Februar 2008)

thx, blizzard...

    * du willst den absoluten traumbogen von vashj? np, direkt nach dem lurker machen wir sie von nun an als 2. kill! extra für dich, denn ohne das gute equip von ihr wären wir zu schwach für tidewalker, juhu...

 * du magst ein schönes andenken von einem worldboss, den du nie gelegt hast? kein ding, gucksu AH und ersteigerst es dir mittels extern geordertem gold, juhu...

 * abschaffung von prequests? 100% dafür!!!! denn jede sunshine gilde muss mindestens najentus zu gesicht bekommt, egal ob sie sich zuvor in den midgame instanzen die geringste mühe gegeben haben oder nicht, juhu... genau das gleiche galt ja schon bei der abschaffung der ssc / te prequests.

   * zu wenig zeit für archi tries? hyjal ins lächerliche runterschrauben, damit jeder garantiert 3 abende die woche den endboss tryen kann, juhu..

  * und das mit maggi, daß den nur so wenig gilden bisher gekickt haben, das geht mal überhaupt net. sofort nerfen: anstatt 5 würfel, was ja viel zu komplex ist, machen wir am besten nur noch 1 würfel hin. das dürfte für 3 t4 tokens und am besten 25 maggi-köpfe schon mehr als schwer genug sein.

es ist nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis sie auch bt systematisch im schwierigkeitsgrad runterschrauben. und was bekommt man dafür im gegenzug? eine einzige 5(!)-boss-instanz, die wahrscheinlich ZA-like alle 3 tage einen ID-reset erhält. na holla die waldfee, wenn da überhaupt noch der kleinste funke raid-feeling bei aufkommt. aber hauptsache in so einer fast food instanz droppen legendary weapons. na looogen! 3 monate nach ini release laufen dann ja nur 100 spieler mit solchen waffen rum. wahrhaft episch alles, wahrhaft legendär. prickeln beim 1st kill eines endbosses? - keine zeit dafür; schnell schnell den nächsten klatschen für noch mehr mass-epics und auf id reset warten.

aber wir müssen uns ja equippen für arthas, gell? denn sobald das add-on rauskommt brauchen wir das zeug ja dringendst - zumindest bis zum ersten mob, der uns drölfzig trilliarden EPs bringt und dann ein doppelt so gutes, wenn auch graues item droppt. ach, du trägst das equip als eine art raid-auszeichnung? naja, okay, damit ists ja nimma weit hin; hat der cousin 6. grades, der erst im september mit bc anfing, ja doch glatt bereits 80% der bosse, die du hart erarbeitest hattest, mal so im autoshot-afk modus mitgesehen. 

kkthxbye


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Patchnotes mal in den Eröffnungs-Thread gepackt und beide Beiträge verbunden. *g*


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (9. Februar 2008)

Cool! Danke Zam!
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die schon so früh rauskommen!


----------



## buddabrot (9. Februar 2008)

mhh also das mti den preq finde ich eigentlich schade, da sie recht viel spaß machen. ich hab jetzt die die preq für auge angefangen und muss sagen dass allein die hero inis spannend sind um zu testen wie gut man ist. auch verbessern diese q den zusammenhalt der gilde/stammgrp. der rest geht ja soweit

bis irgendwann mal^^


----------



## Xarod (9. Februar 2008)

Ist doch völlig egal das mit Kael'thas und Vashj. Jetzt so kurz vor WotLK bringt es nicht mehr viel. Und wenn manche gilden meinen da sie ja Kael und Vashj down habeb sofot Bt gehn zu müssen obwohl sie zu schlecht sind, ist das doch ihre sache.

Ich persöhnlich finde die änderung eigendluch gut da es sicher leute/gilden gibt die eigendlich nur sachen von Kael oder Vashj brauchen müssen sich net die ganze Arbeit machen.

Bin mal gespannt ob das mit der ehre wirklich so reibungslos läuft, bezweifel ich ehrlich gesagt.^^

Und das mit den Noitzen ist wahrscheinlich das beste was die Blizzard ausgedacht hat sei langem.

Aber ich fürchte große probleme mit meinen ganzen Addons nach dem Patch.


----------



## Lewa (9. Februar 2008)

danke


----------



## Clusta (9. Februar 2008)

> Ihr könnt nun Quests im Chatlog verlinken, indem Ihr auf den Questnamen im Chatfenster Shift-klickt.



Sehr sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## Cithian (9. Februar 2008)

oh man das gelaber mancher gimp trolle hier ist genauso nervend wie das wow immer leichter wird. hey aber sie müssen es leider tun um die masse an sich zu binden. die die im endcontent hengen ist nur ein kleines stückchen vom riesiegen kuchen an wow spielern. und glaub ma lasst sie doch mit kara equipt bt ect reinlaufen, sie werden gnadenlos wipen


----------



## quilosa (9. Februar 2008)

_" wir sind 2 ids nur gewipet bis der verdammte blutelf lag" _ ... lächerliche 2 ID's? 
was glaubst du wie viele ID's u.a. wir vor BC in aq und an c'thun gewiped sind? wie lange wir an der öffnungsquest gebastelt haben? da kannst locker mal ne 0 dranhängen und keiner hat von harter arbeit (im SPIEL o_o)  gesprochen - seit BC wissen die wenigsten was aq oder auch naxx ist. und wenn ist es egal - dropped ja nix von wert. und so wirds mit wotlk auch kommen - keine sau interessierts wer welche "mühen" auf sich genommen hat um den dann ehemaligen endcontent zu schaffen.

gönnt doch spielern, die wow nicht zu ihrem lebensinhalt gemacht haben, dass sie wenigstens mal ansatzweise sehen können wo ihr so hart geschuftet habt ^^ 

just my 2 cents
quilosa


----------



## Zachariaz (9. Februar 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?

Es ist doch völlig egal, ob man nun die Pre-Quest braucht oder nicht.

Es wipen auch mal die Elite-Gilden an Kael und man muss ja wirklich auch betonen, dass es den schwarzen Tempel schon lange gibt. Also... Man durfte quasi einer der Ersten sein, das Gebiet abzuklappern. Also sehe ich da jetzt nicht das Problem, wenn Neulinge etwas mehr im Endcontent reinschnuppern können, was andere schon Monate zuvor gemacht haben...

Um Hyjal und Black Temple bestehen zu können, brauch man trotzdem viel Erfahrung und eine menge Zeit. Man schafft Archimonde auch nicht mal eben so... Klar ist dieser Encounter in meinen Augen einfacher als Kael, aber wenn man in keiner Sache konzentriert ist, kann man auch diese Instanzen vergessen...

Was die T4-equipten betrifft: Mit T4 alleine schafft man auch MH und BT nicht, nur so mal am Rande! ;-)

Und für die Elite Gilden gibt es doch jetzt das Sunwell...also, wo können da die schwachen Gilden nachziehen? Da ist doch die Voraussetzung auch ziemlich hoch angelegt, also?

Immer diese Nörgler... Ihr solltet anderen auch mal was gönnen. Zumindest kommt doch bald eh die Erweiterung, da sind alle Items nicht mehr so von Wert..

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Vanessaya (9. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es gar nicht so falsch das die Q´s entfernt wurden. Klar werden auch kleine GIlden weiterhin wahrscheinlich nicht rein gehen vielleicht mal zum Gucken aber ich denke es ist auch für größere Gilden von Vorteil, die z.B. Nachwuchs bekommen der vielleicht super Equipt ist dem aber einer der beiden Bosse für Die Phiolen der Ewigkeit noch fehlt. Oder Gilden die FDS clear haben aber in SSC noch 2 Bosse fehlen und trotzdem gut equipt sind. Warum sollen solche Inzen immer nur den Leuten vorbehalten sein die 6 Tage die Woche geraidet haben. Ich habe z.B. einen kleinen Sohn und kann nicht so oft raiden wie vielleicht andere auch wenn ich viel spiele. Aber genau das ist der Grund warum ich bis jetzt nie einer großen Gilde auf dem Server beigetreten bin weil ich eh nicht hinterher gekommen wäre. Sind wir mal ehrlich um BT oder Hyjal zu gehen ist vorher schon eine Menge Zeit Ingame vergangen um soweit zu kommen. Warum nicht auch anderen die Chance mal einräumen diese Inze mal zu sehen


----------



## lifestyle4life (9. Februar 2008)

Ich schliess mich der Meinung einiger an - es ist LÄCHERLICH die Pres komplett zu entfernen für HDZ3 und BT. Wofür wipe ich wochenlang an Vashj und Kael, und betätige mich intensiv GEISTIGER und KOORDINATIVER Arbeit ( Ja auch das ist Arbeit, selbst Schuld wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst und 12 Stunden auf dem Bau arbeiten muss ) und erarbeite mir einfach mit einer GUTEN Gilde den Weg in die T6 Instanzen und jetzt soll wirklich jeder Kacknoob ( sorry ).. da reinkönnen? 

Ich spiele auf einem recht neuen BC Server und bin Tank in der 2. Besten Gilde auf Alliseite - es herrscht eine gewisse Rivalität und eine Art Leistungsdruck was den Raiderfolg angeht - UND DAS IST/WAR auch gut so!!! Die Top Gilde hat gerade den Weg nach Hyjal geschafft und wir sind kurz davor Kaelthas zu legen - UND NUN? Sollen auf einmal alle Gilden da reinrennen können und die, die sich den Weg dorthin erarbeitet haben bekommen nen dämlichen Titel!? Das ist wirklich zu einfach und ich stütze die Meinung, dass das kein guter Weg für das Spiel ist, immer alles noch einfacher zu machen, damit einem ja die zahlenden NoobPlayer nicht wegrennen - einfach schade für skilled Spieler!!!!!!!


----------



## Palatinum (9. Februar 2008)

wenn ich diese wort 'kacknoob' auch nur sehe. ihr seid so lächerlich! wow ist ein spiel. wenn ihr der meinung seid, euch über ein spiel zu definieren, so ist das mehr als lächerlich. 
dieses spiel ist gedacht, um wirtschaftlichen gewinn einzubringen und nicht, damit ihr zeigen könnt was für tolle macker ihr seid, was ihr im wahren leben nicht auf die reihe bekommt. und niemand kann mir erzählen, dass er ein geordnetes real life hat, wenn er 5-6 stunden am tag mit zocken verbringt. 
die spieler, die sich ab und an mal einloggen und ein wenig zocken, sind die breite masse, die blizzard geld bringt. auch sind die es, für die blizzard am wenigsten leistung fürs geld erbringen muss, da sie die server nicht konstant belasten. dementsprechend wird für euch süchtigen, psychisch gestörten auch keine beachtung gezeigt. ihr seid ein kleiner teil eines wirtschaftsprojektes, der nicht erwähnenswert ist. lebt damit und macht was aus eurem real life.


----------



## GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG 77 (9. Februar 2008)

[*]Kriegshymnenschlucht
Wenn beide Flaggen aufgehoben wurden, werden deren Träger nach ca. 10 Minuten 50% und nach ca. 15 Minuten 100% mehr Schaden erhalten.
Flaggenträger werden nun 45 Sekunden lang, nachdem sie die Flagge aufgehoben haben, auf der Karte angezeigt.


..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist das ein Schlachtfeld, oder `ne 5 Minuten Terrine.....


----------



## lifestyle4life (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe bspw. ein geregeltes Real Life, eine feste Freundin und bin weit über 20 Jahre und freue mich, abends nach der Arbeit nochmal 2-3 Stunden mit meiner Gilde zu raiden. Gerade deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass eben diese 0815 Spieler wie du es zu sein scheinst, es nicht verdient haben den Endcontent in diesem Spiel zu sehen bzw. es nicht so sehr verdient haben, wie eben diese, die sich die PreQuest erarbeitet haben!

Leute, die die PreQuest NICHT gemacht haben, so wie es bei Palatinum und logischerweise auch beim elitären 64er Krieger eine Seite weiter vorne offensichtlich der Fall ist, sind nicht mal in der Lage es sich ansatzweise vorzustellen, warum jemand wie ich sich darüber aufregt, und fängt direkt mit der Diskussion an leet Player = kein real life!? Peinlich!!!


----------



## Chinatá (9. Februar 2008)

finds lächerlich wenn ihr meint das jetzt jeder in MH BT kann....von den quest her ja...jedoch sind ihre chance dort was zu reißen =0 ohne das equip von SSC TK!


----------



## Zatari89 (9. Februar 2008)

da ihr sicher noch nicht alle blueposts gelesen habt klär ich euch mal auf ...
auch leute die bisher nur kara gruul maghi etc. gegangen sind können ab dem patch problemlos bt/mh gehen ...
da man auf der sunwell insel für badges items bekommt die an die items aus bt/hyjal rankommen!
somit kann jeder der sich lange genug in kara und za aufgehalten hat und somit hunderte von badges erfarmt hat ganz schnell gear auf dem stand der von euch genannten "hardcoregamern" holen.

hier noch mal der bluepost 



> Quote from Blizzard staff
> 
> * BT-Quality badges loot will be available from vendors on Sunwell Isle (Source)
> * The 25 daily quests extension is in. The patch note just didn't get put in yet. More notes will be added as we go. (Source)
> * With the 2.4.0 PTR, we will be allowing US, EU and Korean players to access all available PTR realms. Players will be able to choose which test realm they wish to play on without being restricted by region. We currently plan to make all PTR realms available in this way for all future patches. (Source)



quelle: mmo-champion


----------



## unforgotten (9. Februar 2008)

hallo? habt ihr noch ein leben? ..also ich meine außerhalb von WOW?
 Nicht vergessen WOW ist ein *SPIEL*
... demnach hat auch jeder Spieler ein anrecht auf den content für den er jeden Monat Euros löhnt! 
warum sollte es nicht "einfacher" werden auch die anspruchsvollere Inhalte zu sehen/spielen? 
Nur damit ein paar - vermutlich von minderwertigkeitskomplexen befallenen und sozial verarmten - selbsterklärte WOW-Profis sich ein kindisches elitär-gehabe zulegen können? 
b]NEIN! bestimmt nicht! [/b]

kleiner tipp an die flamer:
pc ausschalten, fenster auf,durchlüften, pizzakartons in müll räumen, pickel ausdrücken und unter die dusche... ab in´s real-life ... dann bekommt ihr mal wieder nen eindruck von den wirklich wichtigen dingen im leben!


----------



## sebiprotago (9. Februar 2008)

Also ich kann nicht verstehen warum sich hier so viele aufregen. Die Prequests hatten den Sinn die Zeit zum "Durchspielen" zu strecken und somit langen Spielspaß zu gewährleisten. Jetzt steht die nächste Erweiterung an, nach deren Einführung die meisten Spieler dann diese, und die mit dieser erscheinenden neuen Instanzen und Bosse, angehen werden. Daher wird jetzt noch einmal allen Spielern, die entweder noch nicht so lange WoW spielen oder die eben nicht so viel Zeit wie andere für diese Spiel aufwenden können, die Möglichkeit gegeben den aktuellen Endcontent zu sehen und zu erleben. Was soll daran so schlimm sein? Die Spielerfahrung wird dadurch niemandem genommen und das Equip wird nach Erscheinen der nächsten Erweiterung ohnehin schnell veraltet sein.

Ruft ihr auch bei eurem Handyhersteller an, um euch zu beschweren, dass das Handy das ihr vor einem Jahr teuer bezahlt habt nun für einen Euro mit Vertrag angeboten wird? Wer immer das neueste haben möchte muss  eben mehr Aufwand betreiben. Das schöne bei WoW ist nur, dass es hier Spaß macht (oder zumindest sollte).

Alle unter euch, die ihr Eqip und ihre Erfolge in WoW einzig als Mittel zum virtuellen Schwanzvergleich sehen und Anfänger und Casualspieler pauschal als Kacknoobs bezeichnen müssen, sollten sich ernsthaft Sorgen um ihr Sozialverhalten machen und mal eine professionelle Beratung, ob ihres offensichtlich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Selbstvertrauens, in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## LMay (9. Februar 2008)

Ich geb meinem Vorposter sowas von recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass ihr "Elite-Spieler" euch jetzt im Moment noch aufregt, aber wenn wotlk dann da ist habt ihr doch 2 Wochen später eh wieder euren Wow-Status. Ihr seid dann die, die mit dem neustem Equip rumrennen und grad dabei sind alles zu clearen. ^^

Ich finds in Ordnung, was Blizz da macht und so einige hier sollten auch anderen mal was gönnen.
Wir stehen grad vor Kara und für uns wirds ein Erfolg, das zu clearen (einige habens schon^^) und da kann mir doch völlig gleich sein, wer von allen andren Spielern der großen weiten Welt schon Illidan auf Farmstatus hat?! Das ist dann unser persönlicher Gildenerfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich finde, das ist, was in wow zählem sollte.
In den bt rennen wir danach sicherlich nicht xD

Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S.

Zitat von lifestyle4life:

....Ich schliess mich der Meinung einiger an - es ist LÄCHERLICH die Pres komplett zu entfernen für HDZ3 und BT. Wofür wipe ich wochenlang an Vashj und Kael, und betätige mich intensiv GEISTIGER und KOORDINATIVER Arbeit ( Ja auch das ist Arbeit, selbst Schuld wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst und 12 Stunden auf dem Bau arbeiten muss ) und erarbeite mir einfach mit einer GUTEN Gilde den Weg in die T6 Instanzen und jetzt soll wirklich jeder Kacknoob ( sorry ).. da reinkönnen? ....

Wie jetzt? Aufm Bau arbeiten ist minderwertig, aber wow ist ganz vorne??? Man, bist du arm xDDD
Für den Post würd ich mich an deiner Stelle schämen *weglach*


----------



## LMay (9. Februar 2008)

sry doppelpost ><


----------



## Gilgalad1990 (9. Februar 2008)

Moin,
also sich mal so wir machen grade vashj und kael. So nun kommt bald (dauert warscheinlich noch länger) Patch 2.4 und somit kann man so in bt und hyjal rein gehen. Als ich persönlich find das völlig in Ordung. So nun sagen aber welche wozu hab ich die pre gemacht bliblobla.........? So ganz einfach weil ihr nun schon dort lange drinne wart und nun sunwell machen könnt. Und dies können die mit dem t4-t5 equipp ganz sicher net. 

also insgesammt sagen wir mal so für mich ist das lauter mimimi..........


----------



## Schörg3s (9. Februar 2008)

es war eigentlich klar das der VorQ weg kommt.
Das halt alle mal nach BT oder Hyjal können bzw es ihnen leichter gemacht wird.


----------



## Cithian (9. Februar 2008)

das geheule mancher geht hier doch deutlich zuweit. 

Klar und das versteh ich selber fühlen sich leute die gerade an den bossen tryen und wipen oder sie gerade erst gelegt haben verarscht , trotzdem das was die jenigen geschaft haben dann wird man ihnen auch nimmer wecknehmen können.

deswegen kann noch lang net jeder darein gehn, ok sie können es schon fragt sich nur wie der erfolg dann ist insofern find ich das noob geschrei etwas überzogen. manche tun hier grad so als würden welche die gerade kara fertig sind gleich im bt oder hdz3 tryen und dort erfolgreich sein. sry aber das wird schon ein etwas schweres unterfangen also sind sie gezwungen das was davor kommt auch zu machen. Ok für gilden die schon recht gut ssc & fds equipt sind , ist es natürlich möglich dann dort auch erfolgreich zu tryen. gelten sie deswegen gleich als noob? wie gesagt ich kann mir net vorstellen das sich groß was ändern wird denn letztendlich werden auch nur die gilden die zusammenhalt beweisen bzw das zeug dazu haben auch erfolgreich da dann raiden können ohne die pres voher zu schaffen. mit sicherheit werden das keine raids sein die gerade ma kara equipt sind dafür werden die bosse dann doch etwas zu aufwendig sein.

trotzdem muss blizz diesen weg gehn, ganz gleich das sich erfolgreiche spieler die schon soweit sind sich damit vor den kopf gestoßen fühlen. 

erinnert sich hier wer an naxx? ich denke die wenigstens haben vor bc dort noch raiden können. für viele isses nen mytos sie wissen net mal wo sie liegt. andere wissen nur das sie in wotlk wieder kommen wird. es war schade das damals so wenige diese doch schöne inze net sehn konnten. nun könnten aber deutlich mehr spieler vor dem add on noch im endcontent rein ziehn die auch das zeug dazu haben. ich weiß net was daran so verkehrt sein soll denn die die schon soweit sind werden mit sunwell eine neue herausforderung bekommen die wiederum denen die dann evt erste trys in hyjal und bt machen noch verwehrt bleibt rein equipt mässig. 

insofern , einfach etwas runter kommen. man kann vieleicht noch verstehn das manche sauer sind weil sie es unfair finden. ok das kann man gelten lassen aber das argument jeder noob würde da rein kommen dann zählt net , denn wenn er auch reinkommt in wie weit wird er erfolg damit haben? eben nicht großen und somit wird er ganz schnell auch wieder unten anfangen


----------



## Mocor (9. Februar 2008)

omg regt euch doch net so künstlich auf,lasst die "noob gilden" doch hyial gehn und sie werden da nie mehr reingehn weil sie bei winterfrost wipen und sich an dem die zähne ausbeisen bis die ini resettet wird^^

dann werden sie sich schon bemühen,sich gutes eq zu holen und es später nochmal zu probieren.


----------



## sebiprotago (10. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube WoW ist das einzige Spiel bei dem sich Spieler aufregen, wenn sie MEHR Content bekommen als andere...


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2008)

lifestyle4life schrieb:


> Ich schliess mich der Meinung einiger an - es ist LÄCHERLICH die Pres komplett zu entfernen für HDZ3 und BT. Wofür wipe ich wochenlang an Vashj und Kael, und betätige mich intensiv GEISTIGER und KOORDINATIVER Arbeit ( Ja auch das ist Arbeit, selbst Schuld wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst und 12 Stunden auf dem Bau arbeiten muss ) und erarbeite mir einfach mit einer GUTEN Gilde den Weg in die T6 Instanzen und jetzt soll wirklich jeder Kacknoob ( sorry ).. da reinkönnen?




Ich arbeite zwar nicht auf den bau obwohl das argument von mir kam es sollte nur als beispiel dienen.

aber dennoch finde ich es interesant das du jeden der auf den bau arbeitet und häuser baut quasi als dumm abstempelst.


Aber für alle die hier meckern wenn wotlk rauskommt zockt weniger dann müsst ihr nicht überall soviel ruf farmen und auch nicht so viele pre q machen weil das selbe nähmlich dann auch passiren wird


----------



## Musel (10. Februar 2008)

Sorry warum heult ihr alle rum?

1. wie viele Schon gesagt haben, es gibt noch leute mit RL und Arbeit, die haben einfach nicht die zeit die benötigt wird um MT und BT gehen zu können bzw die voreihe zu machen.
Soll ich jetzt mein Job an den nagel hängen um fürs gleiche Geld was ich wie ihr zahlt die sachen sehen darf?

2. Habe ich beim beginn ein Char gewählt der mir persönlich spass mach zu Spiele. Leider ist das ein Hunter und Sorry Hunter ist nu mal nicht der Char auf den Server wo die Grossen Raid Gilden sagen komm her wir brauchen dich, das sind immer noch die Tanks und Heiler, also warum soll ich Bestraft werden nur weil ich ein Hunter bin? Habe ich als Hunter nicht die Gleichen Rechte wie Ihr?

3. Habe den Beruf als Juwi.. toll auf unserem Realem ist es so, das die Rohen Steine Teurer als die geschliffenden sind und wenn man mal was schleift für ein Gilden externen kannst froh sein das mal 2G bekommt für nen Setin wo dich die Vorlage 800G gekostet hat. wir gehen zwar TK und SSC aber was droppt da schönes? Schneider/schmiede/leder usw vorlagen.. wo sind die Juwies? genau, sollen die mal kein Gold verdienen.
mit dem offenen MH Zugang habe ich wenn ich mich anstrenge wenigstens noch etwas die Changse bisschen Gold zu machen....


Und noch mal FETTES THX an die Leute, die Spieler mit RL und Beruf also Gimps und Noobs bezeichnen.

Aber was ich noch Lustiger finde, sind die Falmer immer die, die hier gerade mal 1-20 Post haben und kein Char in buffed angelegt haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube die sind wie die Gold Spammer lvl1 können nichts aber Pauschal rumflammen...

ich gebe e absolut nicht auf das Kinder gelaber von den. Mach mein ding und gut ist.


----------



## Palatinum (10. Februar 2008)

> Gerade deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass eben diese 0815 Spieler wie du es zu sein scheinst, es nicht verdient haben den Endcontent in diesem Spiel zu sehen bzw. es nicht so sehr verdient haben, wie eben diese, die sich die PreQuest erarbeitet haben!



sag mal, ist dir das gar nicht peinlich, wenn du so einen schwachsinn selber liest? du tust so, als würde man geld oder ein auto bekommen. meine fresse, es geht um einen nicht reellen zugang in einer nicht reellen welt! denk doch mal nach und schalt mal wieder den kopf ein. alleine schon die worte 'erarbeitet'. du willst mir erzählen, dass du dein real life im griff hast? ganz ehrlich, du kämpfst um virtuelle sachen, als würde es um dein leben gehen und regst dich darüber auf. '0815 spieler wie du es zu sein scheinst'. für dich ist jemand, der weniger spielt echt weniger wert 'ne? denk mal darüber nach!


----------



## koxy (10. Februar 2008)

*Monströse Kaliri haben nun gelernt Spieler zu verfolgen, welche sich direkt über ihnen befinden.*

LOL
Das ist natürlich die sinnvollste Verbesserung, jetzt wird der nervigste Mob aller Zeiten noch weiter gebufft.
Schon jetzt wird man von den Piepmätzen fast Instant aus größeren Höhen vom Himmel in den Freiflug zum Geistheiler geschossen, sogar als Stoffträger sind da schnell um die 10G für Repkosten beisammen


----------



## ApoY2k (10. Februar 2008)

Wie sie immer alle mit ihrem ach so tollen RL angeben o,O

Schau dir mal die High-End-Gilden an. Da sind maximal 2% arbeitslos oder sozial verarmt.

WoW Erfolg != RL Misserfolg.

Es ist reine Zeiteinteilung. Jeden Abend 4 Stunden raiden sind kein Aufwand, reichen aber dennoch um bis zu Illidan zu kommen.

(Abgesehen natürlich von diversen Nachtschichtjobs!)


----------



## DaScAn (10. Februar 2008)

Frechheitn das die Pre´s Entfernt werden.
Mich freut nur das die "Random Gruppen die Reingehen trotzdem wipen werden bis die Inztanzen von der Schwierigkeit runtergeschraubt werden


----------



## Glandrim (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde die Patch notes sowohl gut als auch schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Klar ich gebe zu ich möchte auch gern BT/MH sehen ... nicht in Videos sondern selber drin sein.
... Meine Gilde hat (nach insgesamt 8h trys) Vashj down und FDS 3/4

Aber mal im Ernst ...

... wieviele der Gilden (ausgenommen sind solche wie Nihilum, denn die gehen die neuen Bosse ohne Guides an ... gibt nämlich keine) haben Vashj und Kael in "nur" ein paar Wochen versuchen geschafft WEIL es Guides von 24/7 hardcore Raidgilden gibt ?
... wieviele der "bOOn" Gilden werden sich ohne Skill mit Heroic und Teil T5  equip in MH/BT den A***h abwipen ?

Es kommt doch nicht nur darauf an "der erste" zu sein, oder "das beste" equip zu haben. Vielmehr ist in einem erfolgreichen Raid gefragt, dass man kompromisslos MIT 24 anderen zusammenspielt, die ihren char ebensogut beherrschen wie man selbst.

Ich finde es schade, dass die PreQs wegfallen, obwohl wir ohnehin nach 2-4 Kael kills (wenn wir ihn schaffen) nach MH/BT gehen. Die vielen Nerfs haben halt den negativen Beigeschmack, dass MH (auch wenn ich noch net da war) zu leicht ist, wenn man Kael bezwungen hat (Ist wohl so schwer wie Morogrim zu legen wenn man Vashj farm hat *fg*)


----------



## tyrano-Tirion (10. Februar 2008)

ist von prinzip her einfach und (denk ich) war von blizz. auch so geplant dass jetzt kurz vor dem addon noch einigermaßen eqipggleichheit herzustellen da es sont in northrend für grün eqipte 70 zu schwer wäre un ein t7 eqipter nihilum char o.Ä einfach nur durchrushen würde

so des is meine meinung un flamet sie net


----------



## BloodySkywalker (10. Februar 2008)

Weiß jm, wann 2.4 auf die Server gespielt wird? Ich frage, weil ich meine Ehrenpunkte dann für das S2 Set sparen würde.


----------



## Niwrad (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss Ehrlich sagen mir persönlich stinkt es das es jetzt in MH / BT abgehen wird wie im /1 des Brachlandchats. Ich verstehe das Blizz sagt ok mehr leute sollen vor WotLK den content sehen, allerdings wäre ich dann dafür das die Leute die nicht fähig sind die standart anforderungen zu erfüllen wenigstens nen derben unkostenbeitrag leisten, z.b. MH zugang kostet 1k Gold pro spieler. Das wäre den spielern die sich die ewigen Q reihen angetan haben nur Fair gegenüber. Denn ich z.b. lasse mich ned mit nem Billigen Rang beruhigen.

Zu der Itemphilosophie kann man nur sagen das es echt lächerlich ist, denn ich z.b. habe etliche stunden damit verbracht mir mein wunschgear zusammenzustellen und dies mit unserem Gilden-DKP system unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Jetzt haben wir nen kleinen Item resett und mit WotLK haben wir dann wieder einen. Ich muss echt sagen das verdirbt mir und auch vielen aus meiner Gilde den Spielspass. Es ist schon Krass in wie weit PVP Items schon einfacher zu erreichen sind als Gleichwertige PVE Items. Ich bin diesbezüglich der meinung das Itemwerte z.b. 5/10er < PVP < 25er sein sollten. 

Das war etz der 2te Hammer den Blizz meinem Spielspass verpasste, beim 3ten werde ich wohl Schneesturm in Gelber schrift meine abschiedsworte in den Schnee Pinkeln.

*PLS RESETT TO CLASSIC WOW*


----------



## Niwrad (10. Februar 2008)

sry doppelpost, server nich erreichbar ----> aktualliesieren und Bäm doppelpost -.-


----------



## -Aurelien- (10. Februar 2008)

ich frag mich was aus dem (in irgendnem forum als blueprint aufgeführt)
stats readjustment fürs vergelter equip geworden is.


edit:
ah das stand unten  beim "unwichtigen Zeugs"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Werte von Gegenständen, die für Vergeltungs-Paladine gedacht sind, wurden angepasst. Vergeltungs-Paladine sollten nun eine Erhöhung ihres Schadens pro Sekunde bemerken.


Na mal schauen ob Blizz da mal was ganzes oder mal wieder nur ne halbe Sache draus gemacht hat . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miggedy (10. Februar 2008)

das die attunments entvernt werden is genauso lächerlich wie die schneider oder marken items

wow wird zum rienen casual game, wo jeder gleich stark is und sich durch das langwierige einarbeiten in die encounter nur marginale verbesserungen ergeben

und von wegen gleiches eq für wrath. sacht ma? habt ihr vergesse3n wie das vor einem jahr war? da hat an die derbsten epix für grünen questloot eingetauscht, also echt 

wie dem auch sei wird sicher lustig für gruul gilden in mh/bt aufs maul zu bekommen aus winterchill packen die höchstwarscheinlich eh net viel


----------



## Draenaja (11. Februar 2008)

ich sag mal so mit jedem patch wirds leichter an gutes equip ranzukommen.allein die tatsache mits1 für ehre das hat schon genug angekotzt aber ich sags mal so wenn ich mir anseh die die meinen,dass sie full s1 sind und was drauf haben,haben dann trotzdem ne miese wertung.sogar unter 1500 xD von daher es gibt genug die nix drauf haben egal mit welchem equip und man muss sich damit abfinden blizz meint es so zu machen is ok was will man gegen machen


----------



## djtmotion (11. Februar 2008)

Naja, dass alle Zugänge jetzt ohne Pre erreichbar sind und es jetzt 3 Marken droppt finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ich bin jetzt kein Überepic-typ und meine Gilde ist auch nicht ganz so erfolgreich, aber ich finde, dass man sich die Zugänge bzw. das Equip verdienen sollte. Ich gehe von mir aus: Ich habe im Tempel noch nix zu suchen, weil ich die beiden Endbosse noch nicht getötet habe.
Warum wird es immer wieder bei jedem Patch einfacher und einfacher gemacht ? Meinen die wirklich, dass das den Spielern den Spaß erhöht ? Mir jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Quantin Talentino (11. Februar 2008)

djtmotion schrieb:


> Warum wird es immer wieder bei jedem Patch einfacher und einfacher gemacht ? Meinen die wirklich, dass das den Spielern den Spaß erhöht ? Mir jedenfalls nicht...



ich denke das wird eingeführt um die spieler bei laune zu halten. denn selbst wie du schon sagstes und erlebst ist es so das nicht jeder den highend contet erreicht. somit sollte es den leuten die nicht 24/7 zocken und 1337 imba epic equipt sind möglich sein mal im spiel vorran zu kommen (und jetzt der entscheidende punkt!!!) bevor es eh egal ist.
wenn das addon kommt (wann auch immer) wird vieles in vergessenheit geraten und einige werden manchen contet nie erlebt haben. blizz macht es diesmal leichter/besser den inhalt zu erleben als vor der einführung von BC.

für mich persönlich, der noch weit weit vom BT entfernt ist, ist das ein hoffnungsschimmer. leute die sich nicht damit abfinden haben nunmal, so blöd es auch klingt, pech gehabt.

für die highend zocker wird es bald wieder neue sachen geben und die "noobs" (vorsicht ist nicht ernst gemeint) gucken wieder in die röhre weil sie nich die zeit zum raiden haben oder sonstwie nciht die möglichkeiten haben.

naja die diskusion wird ewig bleiben und man wird sich ewig das maul drüber zerreissen,
doch die letzte entscheidung bleibt bei blizz wie sie es machen.

so far

PS: ok bt ohne pre, hf beim wipen ohne das richtige equip

PPS: und wers doch schaft, hats IMHO auch verdient dort reinzugehen


----------



## Refaser (11. Februar 2008)

Am besten finde ich das die Ehre nun sofort abgerechnet wird, hab es oft genug gehabt das mir bei der Ehreabrechnung knapp 1,5k Ehre verloren gingen, hat immer genervt.

Und sry wenn ich es überlesen habe aber steht da wirklich das es das S2 set für Ehre schon mit Patch 2.4 gibt? Das würde bedeuten das dann auch S4 rauskommt und das finde ich n bischen früh ehrlich gesagt, S3 ist noch nicht soooo lange raus!

Nochmals sry wenn ich es überlesen habe aber es ist schon spät^^


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (11. Februar 2008)

boah wie kann ma nur so viel rumheulen?

gönnt ihr anderen spielern eigentlich überhaupt gar nichts?

keine gilde wird in bt gehen (ich meine ernsthaft reingehen) wenn sie nich mal in der lage sin kael zu killen..

gehen halt en paar leute rein um es mal zu sehen... wird es euch heuler umbringen? nein...


----------



## BrrrrrKalt (11. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Im Gesamten, was die Diskussion angeht, wie gut oder schlecht die Entfernung der BT- und Hyjal-Prequests, kann man nur sagen: Gut so! 
Sollen doch auch mal Leute, die sich an Kael schwer tun oder vielleicht auch mit Vashj Probleme haben, es selbst erleben, was der "highendcontent" ist. Wenn eine Raid das Potenzial hat dort Bosse zu legen, warum net?
T6 ist da in ihrem WoW-Abo noch lange nicht inbegriffen. Dazu müssen sie trotzdem das gleiche tun, wie der Rest. Naja und Trash legen nur wegen den Epics  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab dafür mein Port-Medaillon und den netten Ring. Warum sollte ich mich beschweren?

Selbst die Belohnungen für Badges werden, denke ich, nicht ein komplettes Equip bieten können.
Vielleicht 3-4 Teile für jede Specc. Zum Schwachstellen ausbessern bestimmt sehr nützlich.
Wenn es euch so anpisst, dass "casuals" leichter an gutes Equip ran kommen, dann ignoriert sie doch einfach.
Die "Easy-to-get-Items" wird wohl jeder kennen und es gibt nen aussagenden Titel. Ihr könnt eure Abgrenzung zu den "Anderen" ganz leicht damit aufrecht erhalten.

Als Arbeit seh ich das Raiden ganz bestimmt nicht. Halt nur mehr Aufwand. Spass machts. Ist doch gut, wenn Blizz die Holpersteine langsam entfernt. Am Anfang können die stärkeren Gilden den Content schnell ergründen und gegen Ende bekommen die schwächeren auch was zu sehen. Bei WotLK wirds nicht anders sein. Irgendwie muss man ja die Motivationskurve von alle oben halten. 5% der Spieler werden sich jetz extrem aufregen. Vielleicht 20-30% ist es komplett wayne. Der Rest freut sich, dass er mehr fürs Geld bekommt.

Naja Resto-Shaman lfg Kara - nur bt attuned leute pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (11. Februar 2008)

So jetzt hab ich mir mittlerweile mal alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen und mich genauso köstlich amüsiert. Ist irgendwie genau das gleiche gewine wie im PTR Forum. Deshalb möcht ich nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

LEUTEEEE!!!! Rafft ihr es nicht das WOW immernoch ein Spiel ist?? Ihr regt euch auf weil andere Spieler/ Gilden nun das sehen können was ihr evtl seht?? Warum freut ihr euch denn nicht mit den anderen das sie evtl erfolgreich/ weniger erfolgreich den momentanen High end Content miterleben können? wenn sie frisch mit lv 70 Hyjal oder BT gehen und dann wipen is halt ihr pech. repkosten farmen 4 free. So wird endlich mal das Teuer erkaufte China Gold rausgeschmissen.Oder habt ihr Angst das ihr jetzt von Spielern überholt werdet die eigendlich nix tun mussten.....Sowas würde natürlich auch an meinem Ego kratzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Also ich glaube wirklich sehr wenige von euch dürfen meckern. denn wer von euch hat die komplette BT Pre gemacht?? Es gibt sehr viele die von den ganzen "Nervs" mehr oder weniger provitiert haben. Ist euch eigendlich aufgefallen dass als damals die SSC Pre rausgenommen wurde sich deutlich weniger Leute "Angepisst" gefühlt haben. Liegt es etwa daran das ihr damals davon profitiert habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???? NAAAAA FÜHLT IHR EUCH JETZT ANGESPROCHEN???? Warum macht ihr eigendlich so ein wirbel darum? Nur weil ihr eure Zeit da rein gesteckt habt in der zeit wo ihr theoretisch auch was mit eurem RL Kumpels, der Freundin/Freund irgendwas hättet machen können???? Dazu sag ich nur PP(Persönliches Pech). Ich meine wie viele Leute haben BT auf farm gebracht und haben WOW jetzt erstmal pausiert weil es für sie nix mehr zu sehen gibt? Von meinen Bekanntenkreis gibt es dort einige. Es dauert sicherlich noch nen 3/4- 1 Jahr bis das addon rauskommt. was sollen denn die meisten bis dahin machen die noch nicht so weit sind wie ihr? Weiterhin in Kara marken farmen und hoffen das Kael beim 33. mal umfällt???

Um ehrlich zu sein wird es mit 2.4 so ablaufen: 

Die 0/8/15 raid gilde die gerade im SSC-FDS Content ist: "Jo lass uns dochmal nach Hyjal gehen und uns nächste Woche den BT Anschauen"

Die Gilde geht nach Hyjal und überlebt mit Hängen und würgen die 1. Wellen und steht vor Winterchill: "Jo hat ja eigendlich ganz gut geklappt. Jetzt lass uns Winterchill legen".......... Gehen wir davon aus das sie Winterchill legen. Bis Archimonde kommen sie auf keinem Fall.

Raidleiter: "Ok das wird nich wirklich was. wir machen hier schluss und gehen in BT"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gilde geht in BT und erlebt da genauuu das gleiche Spiel. die 1. Trashs und die 1. Wipes.

damit ist das Spiel gelaufen.

ENDE!!!!!!!!!!




Was ich damit sagen will: Die Gilden werden nach kürzester Zeit wieder an ihren alten farmplätzen sein und weiter versuchen die Bosse zu legen. Früher oder später haben sie dann Vashj und Kael gelegt und hätten theoretisch auch so den Zutritt zum BT errungen. Was sagt ihr dann???


Und wenn die T4 Gilden sich bei Blizz beschweren das HDZ und BT so schwer sind dann lasst Blizz doch die Bosse Nerven. So wie ihr euch anhört bzw verhaltet habt ihr BT mittlerweile eh auf Farm und werdet euch dann nach Sunwell begeben. Das wäre genau der Gleiche Vergleich wie wenn man Kara jetzt einfacher machen würdet. Keine Sau von euch würde es stören.

Was mich im vergleich zur BT/Hyjal Pre richtig gestört hat, war die sache mit dem S1 für ehre. Ich farm mir den Arsch ab geh Hero innis und was weiss ich nich alles nur um einigermaßen Kara taugliches Equip zu haben und dann kommt der 0/8/15 pvpler wird 70 holt sich sein s1, lacht sich nen Ast ab und geht dann Kara. In der Zeit wo ich mir equip besorgt habe hätt ich ein wenig PVP machen können und dann ganz viel mit meinen RL Kumpels und meiner Freundin. HAB ICH ABER NICHT!!!!!!!!! Ich habe mich damals geärgert so wie ihr euch jetzt ärgert. Mittlerweile ist es mir egal denn ich weiss ICH habe mir wenigstens den Arsch aufgerissen und mir mein Equip verdient. Trotzdem lach ich niemanden aus der evtl noch nich so lange 70 ist dafür aber komplett Gladi 1 equipped rumrennt.

Also bitte hört auf zu flamen und denkt daran was ich gepostet habe. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS. Da ich weiss das auf mein comment mindestens 5 Flame Posts kommen. ICH DENK MIR ÜBER EUCH MEIN TEIL UND DAS WARS!!!!


----------



## Aterion (11. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das die preq weg sind halb gut halb schlecht

gut finde ich das man dann auch rein kann ohne halt so nen q zu machen

schlecht finde ich das die ganzen "noobs" nun da rein können wo die raid ini eh nicht schaffen


mfg Ate


----------



## Gnorgh (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir weiß Gott nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, in den meisten stand eh nur der gleich Müll drin!

An alle, die über das Wegfallen der Pres meckern: Ich weiß echt nicht, wo euer Problem ist... Ihr seid jetzt (teilweise) schon ein halbes Jahr oder auch noch länger in BT unterwegs. Ihr habt einen riesigen Vorsprung anderen Raids gegenüber. Wollt ihr jetzt Leuten, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und da gibts eine Vielzahl, verbieten, sich den gesamten Kontent anzuschauen, für den sie bezahlen? Dass alle Leute da rein können, heißt doch nicht, dass alle da alles clearen. 
Die Leute und Raids, die genug "Skill" haben, die werden sich dort durchspielen, die, die eurer Meinung nach "nicht würdig" sind, werden eh nicht weit kommen und es lassen. Vashj udn Kael haben ihre Arbeit getan und eine große Auslese betrieben, jetzt können aber doch auch andere mal reinschnuppern... Warum denn bitte nicht?!?

Ich finde es jedenfalls toll, dass die Pres nach einer recht langen Zeit abgeschafft werden. Immerhin haben die großen Raids eh schon wieder ne neue Raid-Instanz, auf die sie sich freuen können. Keine Sorge, Blizz wird auch weiterhin dafür sorgen, dass sich manche Leute "elitär" fühlen können. 

Also meckern einstellen, Klappe zu und gut ist...

Gnorgh


----------



## Gnorgh (11. Februar 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich mir mittlerweile mal alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen und mich genauso köstlich amüsiert. Ist irgendwie genau das gleiche gewine wie im PTR Forum. Deshalb möcht ich nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> LEUTEEEE!!!! Rafft ihr es nicht das WOW immernoch ein Spiel ist?? Ihr regt euch auf weil andere Spieler/ Gilden nun das sehen können was ihr evtl seht?? Warum freut ihr euch denn nicht mit den anderen das sie evtl erfolgreich/ weniger erfolgreich den momentanen High end Content miterleben können? wenn sie frisch mit lv 70 Hyjal oder BT gehen und dann wipen is halt ihr pech. repkosten farmen 4 free. So wird endlich mal das Teuer erkaufte China Gold rausgeschmissen.Oder habt ihr Angst das ihr jetzt von Spielern überholt werdet die eigendlich nix tun mussten.....Sowas würde natürlich auch an meinem Ego kratzen
> 
> ...



Ein Bisschen muss ich dich enttäuschen: Ich flame nicht, sondern ich finde deinen Beitrag klasse. Danke, dass es auch noch normale Menschen in der WoW-Community gibt!


----------



## Seraquael (11. Februar 2008)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Mir stinkts wenn ich ehrlich bin. Vashj und Kael zu legen ist bei weitem nicht leicht und wenn man diese 2 Bosse nicht down hat hat mann meiner meinung nach in hyjal und bt nix verloren -.-



WoW ist ein Spiel welches sich weiterentwickelt. Wenn du den ehemaligen Endgame Content jetzt schon durch hast: Hut ab! Wenn du allerdings meinst, dies berechtigt dich bis ans Ende aller Tage zu einer Elite zu gehören, hast du das Spielprinzip nicht verstanden.

Also: rein in Sunwell und den Laden durchfegen! Dann darfst du auch guten Gewissens (mal wieder?) behaupten, ein toller Hecht zu sein. Nur lasse den Casuals jetzt die Möglichkeit, durch verbesserte Ruf- und Heroicbelohnungen und vereinfachte Zugänge diesen ehemaligen High Content noch erleben zu dürfen!


----------



## Seraquael (11. Februar 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein wird es mit 2.4 so ablaufen:
> 
> Die 0/8/15 raid gilde die gerade im SSC-FDS Content ist: "Jo lass uns dochmal nach Hyjal gehen und uns nächste Woche den BT Anschauen"
> 
> ...



Jup genau so wird's sein. Die Leute holen sich ihre T6 Schultern von Winterchill wie sie sich heute die T5 Schultern holen vom Lootreaver. Oh my! Wer damit ein Problem hat ist selber schuld. Gute und ambitionierte Spieler haben mehr denn je Gelegenheit, dies durch den neuen Content unter Beweis zu stellen.


----------



## Kawock (11. Februar 2008)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html
> ...
> Urflächte ...



Autsch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snakker (11. Februar 2008)

Ist mit Abstimmungsquest für Black Tempel und Berg Hyal die pre-quest gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (11. Februar 2008)

Snakker schrieb:


> Ist mit Abstimmungsquest für Black Tempel und Berg Hyal die pre-quest gemeint?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so siehts aus ^^


----------



## Malakas (11. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> nö, wer net vashj und kael legt... dem gönn ich das erlich nicht!
> 
> So, ich bleib jetz Arschloch... würde mcih net wundern wen T6 bald im AH landet >_>




ja und stell dir vor... sobald das addon kommt kannst dein Vashi ,BT,Hyjail alleins machen...weil dann keiner mehr hingeht... und sag mir dann bitte nicht das wusstest du vorher nicht. Es ist nun mal so. irgendwann werden alle gebiete und instanzen für jederman zugänglich gemacht. 

Versetzt dich halt mal in die Lage dieser Spieler ( was ein grossteil aller ist). Die kommen nicht in instanzen weil so pro gamer wie du entweder nicht mit sogenannten "randoms" mitgehen wollen oder weil alle gerade andern Spielinhalt für das mass aller dinge halten.Versuch mal als Random Kara pre quest zu machen...oder onyxia pre quest(die es zb immernoch gibt) Das dauert ewig, wenn´s überhaupt klappt.

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Nur weil ein paar elitäre Fanboy-möchtegern pro gamer meinen irgendwelche instanzen wären nur für sie erschaffen worden. Sorry dude, aber alle abonnenten zahlen. 
Und was ist so schlimm daran ?!? dir geht es ja offensichlich um die items aus den instanzen. Worüber regst du dich also auf?!? wenn du mal twinken solltest oder dein account gehackt wird etc. und du nochmal da rein müsstest würdest du dich sicher freuen wenn du dafür keine prequest brauchst.

Oder wird deine Leistung irgendwie gemindert dadurch  ?!? oder hast du angst man könnte dich für ein Nap halten der ohne die pre quest dahingekommen ist ?!? wayne frag ich da nur .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bleib auf deinem epischen Ross sitzen und ein Arschloch, selbsterkenntnis ist ja bekanntlich der erste schritt zur besserung ; )


----------



## Makata (11. Februar 2008)

also ich muss mal den ganzen egoistischen und möchtegern heulsusen mal sagen, ihr habt richtige probleme.

glaubt ihr wirklich nur weil man keine pre quest mehr braucht, das sich lfg / lfm channel einfach mal 25 leute zusammen suchen und MH und BT durchrushen?

findet ihr das leute die kara / za, hero inis usw. machen ( was auch zeit beansprucht ) nicht verdient haben, bessere items zu bekommen ( badges usw. ).

es leuten verweigert werden soll mal zum spaß MH und BT reingehen um dortmal ein bisschen zu sterben, nur weil sie eine pre quest nicht haben?

habe auch pre bc naxx geraidet und um dort reinzugelangen musste man sich nur den key kaufen.
jedoch wenn das equip des raids nicht stimmte, gab es auch keinen erfolg.

raiden soll spaß machen und nicht dazu dienen um sich mit epics vollzustopfen und damit rumzuposen.
wenn ihr aber nur den gedanken habt, "meins meins, alles meins" und niemanden was gönnt, dann spielt lieber ein offline rpg damit ihr ja nichts mit anderen teilen müssts.


----------



## Sinixus (11. Februar 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Bleib auf deinem epischen Ross sitzen und ein Arschloch, selbsterkenntnis ist ja bekanntlich der erste schritt zur besserung ; )



Meinst du echt das es da Besserung geben kann? Erinnert mich an einen 36er Jäger der im Schlingendorntal damit prahlte absolut imba zu sein und das kein 39er Hordler eine Chanc gegen ihn hätte.
Muss dazu noch erwähnen, das er der festen Annahme gewesen ist, das Horde und Ally den selben Chat lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hasse diese Typen: Ich bin Pro Gamer und du nur Casual... ich darf rein und du nicht.

Hat eben nicht jeder den ganzen Tag Zeit auf seinen faulen vier Buchstaben zu sitzen und in Azeroth rumzuhopsen. Lieber ein Casual als vom Leben gar nix mitkriegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber schon  mal heftigst auf 2.4 gespannt. Wobei ich das Sonnenplateau vorerst noch meiden werde da es sicherlich überlaufen sein wird.
Vielmehr stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Bugs die mit dem letzten Patch kamen wieder behoben werden mit 2.4 oder ob Blizz damit einfach "leben" will.


----------



## Fröggi1 (11. Februar 2008)

Es wird so ablaufen:
jede Raidgilde wird rein m paar mal wipen dan haben se was gelernt und werden es irgendwan mit beserem eq wieder versuche.

Was is so schlimm daran?
Es tut einem ja nich whe wen ne andere Gilde in bt/hyjal die ganze zeit am wipen is.


----------



## Sasatha (11. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entschließen, was ich davon halten soll.

Auf der einen Seite denke ich mir, dass es schwachsinnig ist die pres zu entferne, denn dann wird es so laufen wie mit maggi! kein arsch legt mehr maggi, warum? hmm zum einen weil sie es nicht mehr müssen, zum anderen weil er einfach "zu schwer" ist.
wtf, maggi ist mit der geilste encouner in ganz bc, und der großteil der leute packt ihn einfach nicht, weil sie zu doof sind.... und genauso wird es mit vashj und kael laufen! kein arsch wird die mehr legen, weil es einfach zu schwer ist..... sogar nachm nerf wipen noch leute da rum...

Und dann halt das argument, "ich bezahle ich will alles sehn"...gz! 
ohne pre wird vashj ausgelassen -->nicht gesehn
kael ausgelassen -->nicht gesehn

und ganz ehrlich, dass sind mit die schönsten encounter in ganz bc! tja wird dann keiner mehr sehn, weil sie zu schwer sind!

denkt ihr ehrlich, dass ihr ohne ein gewissen einspielen/zusammenspielen an encountern wir ROS, Bloodboil vorbeikommt, wenn ihr nichtmal kael´thas schafft... happy wiping, denn ich garantiere euch, das wird viel mehr leuten den spielspaß rauben, als wipen an kael und ihn dann packen!

Auf der anderen seite kann ich blizz auch verstehn, dass sie die leute beim spiel halten wollen, aber ich denke das ist der falsche weg! denn selbst "casuals" werden irgendwann einsehen, dass es einfach nicht der richtige weg sein kann, alles nur einfacher zu machen, damit es alle sehen können! 

und nun zu den leuten, die meinen das sein "nur" ein spiel! fussball, tennis, basketball, eishockey sind auch alles nur spiele! und ich glaube nicht, dass ihr erwarten könnt, von heute auf morgen dort ganz oben mitspielen zu können bzw es jemals zu können! also kommt bitte von dieser mentalität weg, dass alle die den content durch haben größenwahnsinnige arschlöcher sind, die den "kleinen" nichts gönnen! dem sit nicht so, ich wünsche jedem dass er mal vor illidan steht (das steht außer frage!), aber nicht um jeden preis! wer sich den content nicht erarbeitet, hat ihn einfach nicht verdient!

so long sasa

Edit sagt : "Was is so schlimm daran? Es tut einem ja nich whe wen ne andere Gilde in bt/hyjal die ganze zeit am wipen is." 
Doch es tut dem 1er gar nicht gut! bisher konnte ich ihn anlassen, da dort nur vernünftige leute unterwegs waren, aber seit dem kael nerf ist es extrem grausam geworden!
2. geht das geganke vorm portstein wieder los! GZ sag ich nur!


----------



## van der zeusen (11. Februar 2008)

ich verstehe das gejammere nicht, wenn es wieder heißt:

keine zugangsquest mehr, leute, die das und das nicht schaffen haben dort nix verloren!
da tun manche so, als ob man mit rnd-grp nach bt geht und dann feststellen muss, dass jd dabei is, dessen equip nicht paßt

also ich bin froh, dass mit fortschreitenden bc "älterer" content, den viele gilden schon auf farmstatus haben, für casual gamer leichter gemacht wird

und ich denk auch nicht, dass gilden, die weder karzhan geschweige denn die anfangs-25er bewältigt haben, munter nach bt gehen.

aber sie können, dorthin gehen, wenn ihr equip paßt ohne alles gemacht zu haben, bzw können sie zumindest mal reinschnuppern!


----------



## Vardahil (11. Februar 2008)

hm, bei jedem patch das gleiche geheule:
hilfe, pre q abgeschafft,wieder nerf ..... etc!
Ich find es eigentlich toll das Blizz das nach einer gewissen Zeit so macht, zumindestens geben sie so den großteil der Spieler wenigstens die Möglichkeit mal auf den Geschmack von mehr Content, wie BT und Hyjal, zu kommen und zu sehen! Ob dann dort schlecht equipte Raids was legen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt!
Aber ich verstehe echt nicht warum sich da soviele aufregen? Die Gilden die seit monaten BT/MH abfarmen bekommen Ihr Sunwell und dort erstmal genug zu tun.
Aber weiss eh nicht was man dazu schreiben soll, irgendwie immer großes Kino wie sich die Leute aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten scheints echt n super Patch zu werden, mit wirklich sinnvollen änderungen und neuerungen!

Allein das man sich ein PVP set von ruf von den Fraktionen kaufen kann find ich als gelegenheits PVP.ler toll und erleichtert auch den Einstig ins PVP / Arena erheblich!

Auch mit der Lootverteilung in Sunwell scheint sich Blizz ja was ausgedacht zu haben, wenn man das richtig sehen kann, so werden wohl Loots / Token mit einem Reagenz ( sonnenkern? ) umzutauschen oder einzulösen sein! Weiss man zwar noch nichts genaues, was man aber auf dem PTR gesehen hat scheint vielversprechend zu sein !

Freu mich schon wenn er Live geht der Patch und somit einen schönen Übergang zu Wotlk bietet!!


----------



## Raj88 (11. Februar 2008)

maaah...pre wird abgeschafft? was ein mist....noch mehr "no skilled gamers" die ihr eq durchs nichtstun bekommen....mit s1 epiXX für ehre hats angefangen...fürs "afk/brain afk" im bg stehen wo du dir niemals skill aneignen wirst, selbst wennste nit afk bist kannste epiXXe leechen...GZ!


un nu kann sich jeder newbie in hyal un bt versuchen..klasse! vorallem sind die ersten bosse sowieso freeloot..(eine art belohnung dafür, dass man sich die mühe mit dem ssc/tk gemacht hat) un ab ros seh ich die foren heißlaufen "NERV ROS FTW!!!!" muhaxD

naja..more free epiXX inc!!!11



das macht ja das gleichgewicht zwischen gelegenheitsspieler und highend hardcore gamer noch mehr kaputt... -.-

KEIN HERZ FÜR GELEGENHEITSSPIELER KNUBS!!!   sag ich da nur -.-


oh leck..bald kommen die newbies mit ihren T6 an..GEIL..wahrscheinlich werden die sich da auch noch die grünen gems oder die weisen vom händler reinhauen (wenn überhaupt) xDD


----------



## Malakas (11. Februar 2008)

Achja... 


versteht mich nicht falsch. im Prinzip find ich es auch schade das die Pre-quest wegfallen . Warum? ganz einfach, es ist ein teil des Spiels der einfach überflüssig gemacht wird und somit keine Daseinsberrechtigung mehr hat. 
Trozdem denk ich das es die einzige Möglichkeit ist ALLEN Spieler das gleich erlebnis zu bieten.
Dass dann irgendwelche Hobbygilden dort wipen bis die Rüstung auseinander fällt ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist es lieber der Schwierigkeitsgrad bleibt bestehen und die Encounter trozdem gleich schwer. Anstatt die Mobs zu nerfen und dass dann die Herrausforderung fehlt, weil dann brauch man da tatsächlich nicht mehr hingehen. Das die Items aus solchen Instanzen überholt und somit unbrauchbar sind sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.
Finde der Weg den Blizzard da einschlägt im grossen und ganzen goldrichtig. Es wird lediglich der Zugang erleichter und vorerst nicht die Instanz. Die Spieler die langwierige questreihen erledigen mussten oder Zeugs farmen haben zwar dadurch das nachsehen. Trotzdem hatten sie (ich eingeschlossen) immer Spass beim spielen. Was ja auch Sinn der Sache ist. 

Mir gehen halt diese ganzen selbsternannten Pro-gamer aufn Sack. Die sich hier darüber aufregen das "ihre" Klasse irgendwie generft wird. Oder sogar eine Instanz...  ob sie da auch Anspruch drauf erheben wie auf ihre Klasse ?!? ich befürchte es fasst. 
Für mich sind das alle, wie man so schön sagt, voll die Toys. Haben wahrscheinlich mehr Kraft und Zeit in WOW investiert wie noch nie in irgendwas anderes in ihrem Leben und wollen auf gedeih und erbrechen hier auch noch anerkennung von andern : ) Ein Armutzeugsnis vor dem Herrn. 
aber ich will nicht allzuhart mit meiner Kritik sein...es sind halt eben auch nur Menschen. Sobald sich aber ein Egoismus an den Tag legt der gegen andere Spieler gerichtet ist hört für mich der Spass auf.

Um wieder auf´s Thema zurück zukommen.Zugangsquest sind auch nur eine Variante die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Sollte Blizzard irgendwann entscheiden wieder irgendwelche Pre quests einzuführen , ja dann, würde ich mir ernsthaft gedanken machen wo das hinführen soll ; ) 


So jetz mittagsschläfchen machen


----------



## Malakas (11. Februar 2008)

Raj88 schrieb:


> naja..more free epiXX inc!!!11
> das macht ja das gleichgewicht zwischen gelegenheitsspieler und highend hardcore gamer noch mehr kaputt... -.-
> 
> KEIN HERZ FÜR GELEGENHEITSSPIELER KNUBS!!!   sag ich da nur -.-
> oh leck..bald kommen die newbies mit ihren T6 an..GEIL..wahrscheinlich werden die sich da auch noch die grünen gems oder die weisen vom händler reinhauen (wenn überhaupt) xDD




nur ein Wort : Noob

du sagst selbst , sie können sich daran versuchen , was genau stört dich persönlich daran ???  

Und erklär mir mal was das Gleichgewicht zwischen Hardcoregamern( ich nehme an das bezieht sich auf dich) und gelgentheitsspielern (das ist dann wahrscheinlich der rest deiner Gilde )


----------



## Lu Xun (11. Februar 2008)

Mimimimi, man whined nicht rum, selbst jetzt, wo die Pres abgeschafft wurden, werde ich persönlich nie BT gehen, es gibt Leute die haben ein RL, und ich bin einer davon. Und ich finds echt merkwürdig wenn welche sagen "das war eine heiden Arbeit" wenns Arbeit ist, wieso spielt ihrs dann? Es ist ein Spiel und sollten auch dementsprechend behandelt/benutzt werden. Und wer sagt, dass jeder, der noch nicht BT/Hyjal/SSC war, ein Gimp oder Horst ist der nur einen auf Pro tut? Ich finds ungerecht solchen "casuals" wie mir gegenüber, solche Bemerkungen zu machen.

Zu dem Patch selber; Klassenänderung...einige i.O. andere eher nicht. Sind schon insgesamt tolle Sachen dabei, gerade im PvP. Manche Sachen überflüssig...

In diesem Sinne
MfG Lu Xun


----------



## FightingSausage (11. Februar 2008)

hab ne frage wann kommt der patch und bekommt man auch mehr gold bei qests


----------



## Goeira (11. Februar 2008)

Jo ernsthaft ihr zerfetzt euch hier eure mäuler über preq's newbies kacknoobs und hardcore progamern aber es hat nochniemand gesagt wann der patch kommt. Wenn doch dann tuts mir leid ich bitte um antowrt^^


----------



## Raj88 (11. Februar 2008)

omg wir oft ich das höre "es ist nur ein spiel, also wieso sollt ich mich dafür anstengen und auf mein T6 hinarbeiten," sag doch gleich dass ihr euer equip INSTANT HABEN WOLLT!

die meisten von euch können wie´s aussieht das wort "spiel" garnicht richtig definiern...
wahrscheinlich habt ihr in super mario auch nur ab den letzten level gespielt, aber erst als der endboss genurvt wurde! xDD

knubs...


----------



## snailsoup3 (11. Februar 2008)

ihr verfechter der pre quests seid n bischen arm find ich
ich les die ganze zeit 
heul heul heul t6 heul noob im bt heul bin viel toller als ihr weil ich die pre gemacht hab heul

joa was soll man dazu sagen ausser

HAHAHA IHR SEID SO LÄCHERLICH ! ! !

gut wär ich das auch mal los.

wow isn spiel, 
ja und was wär wenn ich super mario nur das letzte lvl mit cheats spiele? dann sagt nintendo, tja, wenns dir spaß macht

genauso blizzard
alle gehn jez bt, und werden vermutlich oft sterben und so, aber sie müssen keine pre q machen, und blizzard sagt, tja, wenns dir spaß macht

es kann euch doch sowas von scheiss egal sein was andere spieler machen oda nicht machen, is doch garnich euer bier, geht doch raiden anstatt hier rumzuflamen um mehr böses lila equip zu bekommen und mehr posen zu können.
nachm sommer werdet ihr eh nix mehr haben ausser sachen zum entzaubern/verkaufen. und was macht ihr dann?

BLIZZARD IS SO DOOF WIE KÖNNEN SIE T6 SCHLECHT MACHEN? JEZ WIRD SICH JEDER NOOB T7 HOLEN KÖNNEN ! ! !

holy shit, ihr könnt heul wie ihr wollt, am ende bezahlt ihr weiter, und das is doch das einzige was blizzard interessiert.


----------



## Kawock (11. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal Leute, wie wäre es mal kontruktiver Meinungsäusserung, ohne ein "Öh, jeder Kackboon bekommt T6"-Geheule. Es war doch klar das es so kommt, also, warum heult Ihr dann ? Ich zahle 13 Euro im Monat, weil mir das Spiel Spass macht, jedoch hab ich keine Zeit zum Raiden, leider. 

Vote Vorposter!


----------



## Exeone (11. Februar 2008)

Sasatha schrieb:


> und nun zu den leuten, die meinen das sein "nur" ein spiel! fussball, tennis, basketball, eishockey sind auch alles nur spiele! und ich glaube nicht, dass ihr erwarten könnt, von heute auf morgen dort ganz oben mitspielen zu können bzw es jemals zu können! also kommt bitte von dieser mentalität weg, dass alle die den content durch haben größenwahnsinnige arschlöcher sind, die den "kleinen" nichts gönnen! dem sit nicht so, ich wünsche jedem dass er mal vor illidan steht (das steht außer frage!), aber nicht um jeden preis! wer sich den content nicht erarbeitet, hat ihn einfach nicht verdient!




Find ich lustig das du ein Pc Spiel mit Sport vergleichst ich denke das sind ja wohl 2 unterschiedle arten von spiele die mann nciht mit einander vergleichen kann

An alle die rumheulen wenns euch doch jedes mal so ankotzt dann hört doch einfach auf


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (11. Februar 2008)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> so die testserver gehen nächste woche online es gibt nen paar klassenänderungen aber die härte finde ich ja das die vorqs für bt und hyjal entfernt werden stattdessen bekommt man wieder nen dämlichen titel warum haben die die qs überhaupt eingeführt wenn jetzt alle entfernt werden.
> 
> Mir stinkts wenn ich ehrlich bin. Vashj und Kael zu legen ist bei weitem nicht leicht und wenn man diese 2 Bosse nicht down hat hat mann meiner meinung nach in hyjal und bt nix verloren -.-
> 
> ...




ähm spielste wow weils spassmacht oder warum? scheiss mal auf die Prequests der Weg zum ziel ist wichtig und ich raide manchmal noch die 4 reiter weils immer noch eine krasse herausforderung ist naja 
meine meinung


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

An alle Prequest-fallen-weg-Whiner: Rennt ihr auch zu euem Computerhersteller und heult dem dir Ohren voll, dass der Superprozessor, den ihr letztes Jahr brandneu und für 800€ gekauft habt jetzt schon für jeden bezahlbar geworden ist? Oder zum Handyshop, dass euer 300€-Handy vom letzten Jahr jetzt schon für 10€ mit Vertrag zu haben ist?

Habt ihr irgendeinen Nachteil davon, wenn jetzt mehr Leute die Bosse angehen dürfen? (Und nein, das /1 Chat Problem zählt nicht, weil meistens solche aroganten, unreifen und pseudoelitären Spieler wie ihr die Scheiße im Chat verzapfen.)

Kurz und in einem Satz: Ihr Whiner seid armselig, da täuscht auch kein Epicequip drüber weg.

P.S.: Diejenigen, die bemägelt haben, dass durch die Änderung Teile des Spiel unwichtig(er) werden: ihr seid hiermit nicht angesprochen. Denn das ist ein Standpunkt für den es ernsthafte Argumente gibt und der daher auch gerne weiter diskutiert werden sollte.


----------



## LyQ (12. Februar 2008)

und wann kommt den dieser patch?


----------



## Aelthas (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich bin so geteilter Meinung zum wegfall der Vorquest. Zum einen war einfach ein gewisser Skill nötig um nach Hijal und Bt zukommen. Was jetzt einfach wegfällt. Schade weil nun wirklich jeder Kararaid nach Hijal rennen wird und dann auf den öffentlichen Foren runheult bis die Inis auch noch weiter generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andererseits haben auch alle für den kompletten Inhalt von WoW gezahlt und sollten die Möglichkeit haben ihn zu sehen. Und da die guten Raids jetzt sowieso in den Sonnenbrunnen rennen... was solls. War doch bei Naxx auch schade das die Ini fast keiner gesehen hat.

Freue mich sowieso am meisten darauf die Stadt aufzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Boomslang (12. Februar 2008)

Hui dann kommen die ganzen Brachland Affen, die z.B. als Jäger immernoch den Peitscher tragen und die S1 Schultern auf Heilung gesockelt haben auch mal an T6.... :-) Juhuuu
Weil irgendeiner hat Mitleid und nimmt selbst die mit.

Ich find das scheiße !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wieso macht man eigentlich nicht mal allgemeine Abstimmungen und entscheidet dann sowas ?

Ich wäre für einen Streik ! Ebenso gegen Level 80 ! Neue Inzen, neue Raids, bessere Items ok. Aber nicht schonwieder 10 Level höher und das ganze Zeug für das ich schon seit nem dreiviertel Jahr kämpfe wieder an NPC verkaufen muss weil grüne Sachen besser sind.... Nuja, das gehört aber eher nicht hier her........... Andere Baustelle Ali.....


----------



## Gumbie (12. Februar 2008)

bt und hyjal ohne pre? oje
sehe lauter noobs in suche nach gruppe


----------



## Makata (12. Februar 2008)

> bt und hyjal ohne pre? oje
> sehe lauter noobs in suche nach gruppe



mein gott, was interessiert euch denn was im lfg channel abgeht.
wenn ihr schon mitm raid MH und BT auf farm habt, dann kanns euch doch komplett egal sein, ihr werdet e sunwell raiden.
und leute die meinen mit einer random gruppe nach MH / BT zu gehen... lasst sie doch, werden dort e nix ernten außer massig rep kosten und
mal in der instanz drinnen zu sein.

vergönnt doch einfach den anderen leuten, die genau soviel zahlen wie ihr das sie auch den content von WoW sehen können.
ansonsten wenns euch ankotzt bin ich dafür das "casual" gamer nur 5&#8364; zahlen müssen und die selbst ernannten pro gamer 20&#8364;, dafür darf man dann als "casual" in keine 25er ini, vllt. hört dann eure heulerei auf.


----------



## Sasatha (12. Februar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> vergönnt doch einfach den anderen leuten, die genau soviel zahlen wie ihr das sie auch den content von WoW sehen können.



Alles klar, und "ihr" meint nur der Zugang reicht... Na klar!

Was denkt ihr wofür die Pre`s da waren? um euch Casuals den Zugang zu verwehren? Nope sonder es war einfach ein Gear- und Skillchek! 

Und meine Güte, nur im Tempel drinn sein wird euch dann auch nicht mehr reichen, und ich seh schon die Schreie´--> "NERF DIE BOSSE, DIE SIND ZU SCHWER! ICH WILL ZU ILLIDAN!"

Und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn "Ihr" da reinkönnt, glaube ich immernoch nicht, dass mehr leute Illidan sehn, als jetzt bzw. die Leute die auch Kael gelegt haben!

So jetzt flamt mich, da ich ja ein arrogantes Arschloch bin, das niemanden etwas gönnt! Dem ist nicht so!
Ich würde jedem wünschen, dass er den Content sieht, aber erarbeiten sollte man sich das!

Und was ich noch bescheuerter finde ist, dass die beiden wirklich schönen Encounter Kael und vashj dann nicht mehr besucht werden, weil es einfach keiner mehr machen muss. Damit haben wir das gleiche Problem wie bei Maggi, geht auch keiner mehr hin...!

Aber naja, Hauptsache ihr könnt die ersten paar Meter vom tempel belatschen!


----------



## Headspoke (12. Februar 2008)

Sasatha schrieb:


> Alles klar, und "ihr" meint nur der Zugang reicht... Na klar!
> 
> Was denkt ihr wofür die Pre`s da waren? um euch Casuals den Zugang zu verwehren? Nope sonder es war einfach ein Gear- und Skillchek!
> 
> ...




Finde den Comment an sich voll und ganz richtig ! Ich ahbe damals aus wie doof MC und BWL gefarmt bzw . draufhin gearbeitet den dicken Nef zu hauen.

Mittlerweile bin ich casual und habe nich mehr so viel zeit, ich weis selber das ich BT nie sehn werde weil mir die zeit fürs EQ´n fehlt.

Ich finde es okay das sie den "kleien" gilden die chancen bieten sich dran zu versuchen. 
Ich finde es aber nich okay das die elite spieler jetzt so whinen , denn sie müssten am besten wissen das es notwendig ist diese encounter zu legen.
Vor den leute die sich da über Wochen/Monaten dumm dämlich gezockt haben und es als einer der wenigen ersten zu schaffen habe ich respekt .

Ausserdem beachtet es ist nur ein Spiel wofür wir alle bezahlen , es nicht jedem recht gemacht werden und nur weil "ihr" elite gamer seid müsst ihr nich auf uns casual´s rum hacken.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (12. Februar 2008)

ich verstehs nicht: für mh und bt braucht man keine pre mehr, für bwl, mc, ony & natürlich naxx jedoch schon?

wo ist der sinn???

jetzt kann jeder größte n4p mh bzw jedes kiddie bt gehen und sich toll fühlen... ich bekomm das kotzen,ist schlimm wie alles hier generft wird von niveau her...

MfG

unzufriedener Kunde 

Yuki


----------



## Makata (12. Februar 2008)

> Und meine Güte, nur im Tempel drinn sein wird euch dann auch nicht mehr reichen, und ich seh schon die Schreie´--> "NERF DIE BOSSE, DIE SIND ZU SCHWER! ICH WILL ZU ILLIDAN!"



klar und das erste was dann blizzard machen wird is die bosse zu nerfen, damit man die ersten bosse nur anreden muss, als belohnung dafür loot bekommt und zu illidan geleitet wird. von dem auch noch ein present in die hand gedrückt bekommt. und in 1 woche sind alle gleich equipped wie ihr.



> Und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn "Ihr" da reinkönnt, glaube ich immernoch nicht, dass mehr leute Illidan sehn, als jetzt bzw. die Leute die auch Kael gelegt haben!


es geht ums prinzip, das es möglich wäre. es gibt auch leute die nicht epic geil sind und meinen sie wären damit was besseres.



> Ich würde jedem wünschen, dass er den Content sieht, aber erarbeiten sollte man sich das!


für was zahlt man monatliche gebühren? damit es bereiche gibt die man nicht besuchen kann?



> Aber naja, Hauptsache ihr könnt die ersten paar Meter vom tempel belatschen!


ja und wenn das wer macht, störts dich?
wird dadurch dein equip schlechter?
vergeht dir dadurch der spaß am spiel?
wird für jeden toten "casual" in sunwell ein boss härter?



> ich verstehs nicht: für mh und bt braucht man keine pre mehr, für bwl, mc, ony & natürlich naxx jedoch schon?



also mc und bwl pre quest sind ja lächerlich.
ony dauert einfach nur lang.
und für naxx, die pre bc high end instanz, brauchte man nur ruf was man sowieso schon durch questen und ein paar instanz besuche hatte.
also die naxx pre quest war richtig lachhaft und jeder konnte egal mit welchem equip rein.
haben damals welche rumgeheult das leute mit blauen zeugs reinmarschiert sind? nein!

btw es gibt andere spiele die komplett ohne pre quests auskommen und die leute merken dann selber ob sie in eine gewisse
instanz können oder nicht.


----------



## Sasatha (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich sag es mal so,

wenn genug leute weinen, dass die bosse zu hart wären, was meinst du was passiert?

na klar, machen wir sie noch ein bisschen einfacher! und was resultiert daraus? na klar, mein psielspaß geht flöten! na gz!

hmm, ich denke nicht, dass ichw as besseres bin, nur weil ich epics trage! 
es geht mir auchg ar nicht um die items, sondern nur ums Prinzip, wie du schon sagst!

und ich versichere dir, nur das erleichtern des zuganges reicht nicht! um den leuten den content zu verschaffen! okay, zugang ist da. wie kommen die jetz an den bossen vorbei??? hmm gar net, was machen wir??? ach amchen wir sie ein bisschen leichter... na gz! und ganz ehrlich, was hindert einen daran, kael zu legen und dann in mh und bt zu rocken?

und ich sage es wieder! kael ist der beste encounter in ganz bc, und den werden die leute dann halt nicht mehr sehn, weil es sich ja nicht lohnt, dort zu wipen! lass lieber die bosse davor abfarmen, und dann direkt bt/mh gehn! hmm,...damit geht dir auch spielinhalt verloren...! hast du dafür nicht auch bezahlt?


----------



## Makata (12. Februar 2008)

> na klar, machen wir sie noch ein bisschen einfacher! und was resultiert daraus? na klar, mein psielspaß geht flöten! na gz!


dein spielspaß geht flöten? laut deine signatur habt ihr ja BT / MH auf farm, also werded ihr doch sicher sunwell raiden um dort an besseres equip zu kommen.
dann is für euch MH / BT doch uninteressant und falls noch leute nachhol bedarf haben, könnt ihr die auch einfacher austatten.
wobei ich nicht glaube das blizzard die inis nerfen wird.



> und ich versichere dir, nur das erleichtern des zuganges reicht nicht! um den leuten den content zu verschaffen! okay, zugang ist da. wie kommen die jetz an den bossen vorbei??? hmm gar net, was machen wir??? ach amchen wir sie ein bisschen leichter... na gz!


ganz einfach man versucht die bosse. und nur weil man 1 boss in der pre instanz nicht gepackt hat, hat man deswegen noch kein scheiss equip und 0 skill.



> und ganz ehrlich, was hindert einen daran, kael zu legen und dann in mh und bt zu rocken?


und was hindert einen daran MH und BT zu gehen, wenn man den rest der bosse down hat und nur kael nicht?



> und ich sage es wieder! kael ist der beste encounter in ganz bc, und den werden die leute dann halt nicht mehr sehn, weil es sich ja nicht lohnt, dort zu wipen!


das soll aber von jedem raid selbst entschieden werden können.



> lass lieber die bosse davor abfarmen, und dann direkt bt/mh gehn! hmm,...damit geht dir auch spielinhalt verloren...! hast du dafür nicht auch bezahlt?


und nur weil man kael nicht macht, hat man keine chance in MH / BT? man kann dann immer noch wenn man in MH / BT vorangekommen ist kael angehen.
und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, das jemand der alle anderen bosse in TK down hat, nicht gut genug ist bosse in MH / BT zu legen.

ich zahle dafür das man selbst entscheiden kann wie man das spiel spielt. und wenn sich leute zu einem raid zusammentun und sagen, nein lass uns kael später nochmal probiern, ja dann sollen sie es später probieren und sich derweil in MH / BT aufhalten.


----------



## Sasatha (12. Februar 2008)

hmm, eine id hat 7 tage...

klar wird der fokus erstmal auf sunwell liegen! aber warum sollte man nicht trotzdem bt gehn?

und ich denke doch dass sie die bosse einfach machen werden, ganz einfach aus dem prinzip, dass sie das bisher mit allen bc-instanzen getam haben! ausnahmlos! warum sollte blizz dann den tempel aussen vorlassen?



> und nur weil man kael nicht macht, hat man keine chance in MH / BT? man kann dann immer noch wenn man in MH / BT vorangekommen ist kael angehen.
> und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, das jemand der alle anderen bosse in TK down hat, nicht gut genug ist bosse in MH / BT zu legen.
> 
> ich zahle dafür das man selbst entscheiden kann wie man das spiel spielt. und wenn sich leute zu einem raid zusammentun und sagen, nein lass uns kael später nochmal probiern, ja dann sollen sie es später probieren und sich derweil in MH / BT aufhalten.



weißt du warum die ersten drei bosse in mh und die ersten 3 bosse in bt so einfach sind? willst du es wissen?
für die schufterei an kael! 

und doch ich sage das, wer kael nicht down hat, wird in bt/mh nicht weit kommen! vllt bin ich in dem punkt arrogant, aber ganz ehrlich, wer es nicht schafft kael jetz nach dem dicken nerf nicht zu legen...ganz ehrlich...
das ist so eine mentalität, schaff ich nicht mach ich nicht! das ist in keinster weise diszipliniert und zeugt von keinem bisschen ehrgeiz!


----------



## Makata (12. Februar 2008)

> und ich denke doch dass sie die bosse einfach machen werden, ganz einfach aus dem prinzip, dass sie das bisher mit allen bc-instanzen getam haben! ausnahmlos! warum sollte blizz dann den tempel aussen vorlassen?



weil sie nach 2.4 mitm addon genug zu tun haben und sich das generfe sparen können. weil sobald das addon da ist e keiner mehr hingeht.



> weißt du warum die ersten drei bosse in mh und die ersten 3 bosse in bt so einfach sind? willst du es wissen?
> für die schufterei an kael!



und was ist mit der schufterei um dorthin zu gelangen? tust ja grad so, als wie man davor nix machen muss, keine raids, kein equip farmen, buff food, tränke usw.
so wärs mal auch nicht.



> und doch ich sage das, wer kael nicht down hat, wird in bt/mh nicht weit kommen! vllt bin ich in dem punkt arrogant, aber ganz ehrlich, wer es nicht schafft kael jetz nach dem dicken nerf nicht zu legen...ganz ehrlich...
> das ist so eine mentalität, schaff ich nicht mach ich nicht! das ist in keinster weise diszipliniert und zeugt von keinem bisschen ehrgeiz!



ja dann kommen sie nicht weit, ist aber doch ihre sache. und so jemanden wie dir kanns doch komplett egal sein.


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Hui dann kommen die ganzen Brachland Affen, die z.B. als Jäger immernoch den Peitscher tragen und die S1 Schultern auf Heilung gesockelt haben auch mal an T6.... :-) Juhuuu
> Weil irgendeiner hat Mitleid und nimmt selbst die mit.
> 
> Ich find das scheiße !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wieso macht man eigentlich nicht mal allgemeine Abstimmungen und entscheidet dann sowas ?
> ...


Offensichtlich spielst du WoW auch nur um irgendetwas zu kompensieren. Anders ist es wohl kaum zu erklären, dass du zum einen Angst hast, mehr Leute könnten genau so gutes Equip bekommen wie du (_dann kommen die [...] an T6... [...] Ich find das scheiße_) und dass ausserdem dein jetziges Equip mit WotLK automatisch veraltet ist. Ist aber auch schon hart, da hast du jetzt ein dreiviertel Jahr unter Höllenqualen WoW gespielt und nun kannst du nur noch etwa ein halbes Jahr mit dem Zeug angeben? Das ist wirklich unfair und möglicherweise haben bis dahin noch einige Leute equipmäßig zu dir aufgeschlossen und kommen dann nach dem neuen Addon schneller als du an den neuen Kram.

Und dann? Im RL Looser und dann bei WoW abgehängt? Erneut mit diesem Spiel rumquälen nur um der geplagten Seele etwas Milderung zu verschaffen?

Oder doch weiter auf Minderheiten rumhacken? Irgendjemanden muss es doch geben, den man runtermachen kann. Egal ob grundlos oder nicht. (Damit beziehe ich mich übrigens auf deine Signatur. Man muss ja nicht jedes Volk in WoW gut finden, ja es ist dein gutes Recht auch jedes Volk scheiße zu finden, aber die Bezeichnung "Strumpfhosen-Schwulis" lässt doch auf eine gewisse Homophobie deinerseits schließen. Oder versuchst du nur wieder, da etwas zu kompensieren/überspielen?)

Alles in allem lässt mich dein Post vermuten, dass da ein ziemlich armes Würstchen vorm Rechner hockt.

P.S.: Zu der Streikgeschichte: Tu es doch einfach. Wird sich schon niemand die Augen ausheulen wenn du mit WoW aufhörst.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. Februar 2008)

Ganz ne andere Frage, es wird ja mehr im Patch geändert als das Wegfallen der Pre-Q z.B.

"Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben."

Kann mir einer sagen, was überragende Qualität ist- ist das rar, ist das episch, was auch immer?

schließlich solls auch Leutchen geben die Raiden und Spaß am Pvp haben^^


----------



## Shex (12. Februar 2008)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Ganz ne andere Frage, es wird ja mehr im Patch geändert als das Wegfallen der Pre-Q z.B.
> 
> "Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben."
> 
> ...



es gehn schon stats von epischen halsketten durch die wow seiten ^^


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. Februar 2008)

Shex schrieb:


> es gehn schon stats von epischen halsketten durch die wow seiten ^^



Thx @Vorposter

Mhm Halsketten, das wär mal was Feines- dabei is ja mit S1 für Ehre auch das Verteidigerteil neu rausgekommen..

Noch jemand mit genaueren Tipps was dabei sein soll? - jetzt bin ich irgendwie ja doch gespannt


----------



## Krenjin (12. Februar 2008)

ich seh die goldgier kommen, nun werden 5000g illidan runs angeboten ....


----------



## *Aila* (13. Februar 2008)

allgemein zum patch: ich find die änderungen allgemein sehr sinnvoll. v.a., dass man die ehre aus dem pvp nun sofort gutgeschrieben bekommt, auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass das auf anhieb klappen wird. auch das mit den keksen ist gar nicht mal schlecht, denn die ganzen leute im alterac die nur wegen den keksen kommen nerven. 
das mit den neuen items: ich denke mal, dass wird noch ne weile dauern, bis es dazu was offizielles bzw handfestes gibt. zur abschaffung der pre: ich weiss echt nicht, was sich hier einige so aufregen. die änderungen betriffen eh nur ganz wenige gilden, die bis jetzt vashj und kael nicht geschafft haben. alle anderen (und das ist eindeutig die mehrheit) betrifft es sowiso nicht, weil wer nicht so weit gekommen ist, hat in hyjal und bt eh keine chance. so gönnt denen doch die reppkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und aufregen lohnt sich net, es wird eh noch ne weile dauern, bis der patch kommt und der neue addon ist auch gewiss. und dann ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis das epic nutzlos ist. nicht vergessen: es ist nur ein spiel. und es sollte spass machen. hf und gl mfg
aila


----------



## Lantana28 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

finde die Patchnotes in Ordnung, 
sehr schöne Änderungen sind für mich die sofort Abrechnung der PvP-Punkte, sowie die neues Daily´s, mal ne Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über die sache mit der ABschaffung der Pre´s lässt sich streiten;
persönlich stellt sich nur die frage: Warum sollte man sie abschaffen? Wer erfolgreich raiden will muss eine gewissen Zeit mitbringen. Mal davon abgesehen das du auch auf das Equip angewiesen bist, was diese dropen, um erfolge zu erzielen. (ist meine Meinung, werden mir denk auch die meisten zustimmen)

MfG Lantana    Lothar


----------



## ThomasO (13. Februar 2008)

Patch 2.4 also wie üblich.

Nix neues für Deff-Krieger. 
Schade, hätte mir für meinen Deff auch mal was gewünscht, wieder nix.

DD´s bekommen schicke neue Sachen, sei es durch Anpassung von Fähigkeiten oder durch den Erwerb von PvP Items, die sich durchaus auch für PvE eignen. 

Ja Ja man könnte ja umskillen höre ich schon sagen, aber ständig bis zu 50 Gold + Gold zum erlernen? Reppkosten sind eh schon hoch genug.

Neue Inis, neue Fraktionen - eigentlich das einzige was den Patch interessant macht.

Ich höre jetzt schon die Gruppenmitglieder meckern, wenn meinem Twink die Seelensteine zum Porten ausgegangen sind ,und fauler sich entsprechend zu bewegen werden solche Spieler sicherlich auch.

Vorquests fallen weg für BT und Hyjal. Ist doch egal, ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung und Skills kommen die Leute eh nicht weit. 
Zumindest die Tanks brauchen passende PvE Ausrüstung, die durch PvP Ausrüstung nicht gedeckt werden kann.

Und ohne richtige Tanks, sei es Bär-Dudu, Tankadin oder Deff-Krieger kommt keine Gruppe weit. Jedenfalls solange nicht, bis die Schamies Platte tragen.

So sehe ich das ganze.

Und wenn mich son blöder heini wieder mal blöd anquatscht wegen Ausrüstung, gibts halt wieder Ticket und Ignore.
Blizz ist schuld das Deffs so vernachlässigt werden, mal wieder, wendet euch an Sie.


----------



## champy01 (18. Februar 2008)

ob die Vorquests HDZ3 oder BT wegfallen wayne ? Ohne Skill kommt man da eh nicht weit, und das Blizz auch anderen mal die Möglichkeit bieten möchte welche sonst niemals BT von innnen sehen werden finde ich das ok. 
Dieses rumgeheule...buuhhh verschwendete Zeit buhh.......nervt nur. Euch zwingt niemand die Quests zu machen geschweige WoW zu spielen. Wenn Euch das nervt geht ins RL und macht was mit Freunden omg.

Ich freu mich schon in den BT dann gehen zu können HAHAHA. xD

Btw die besten Patchnotes ist das mit dem Kochen und Skill 250 weil das Angeln saugt derb.


----------



## Helms (18. Februar 2008)

Also das ist echt teilweise komplett lächerlich wie sich manche "pro"Spieler hier äußern... Wenn man die Pre nicht schaffen würde, kommt man später auch net viel weiter. Davon mal abgesehen wurde dann nicht begriffen was Blizzard hier eigentlich schlaues macht: Sie schaffen neues an um altes für andere Spieler zugägnlich zu machen. Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Von den 4% die bisher BT gehen werden das vll 10% aller Spieler bis die Erweiterung kommt. Oh nein wie kathastrophal!!! Oh ja und die Instanzserver werden laggen wie die Weltmeister... Also wirklich Leute regt euch doch net darüber auf ihr seid trotzdem immer 5 Schritte weiter als alle anderen. Und alle anderen Spieler zahlen genauso viel Geld für das Spiel wie ihr und haben damit genauso viel Recht auf dieses Spiel wie ihr. Nicht die Zeit die man investiert ist das Manko sondern das Geld die Zeit stellt nur sicher, dass ihr besser equipped seid und das werdet ihr auch bleiben sei die Pre da oder nicht. Viel schlimmer find ich ja, dass s1 nun einfach zu kaufen sein wird und s2 für ehre, da is mal jemand schwups innerhalb von 2 Wochen full epic und PvP-Items sind sehr wohl raidfähig kommt nur halt auf die Klasse an... Naja und auf die Raid-Ini ^^

mfg


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2008)

Das abschaffen der Prequests ist nichts anderes als das Abschaffen der Pres für SSC/TK.
Blizz hat die Pres eingebaut, weil sie nicht wollten dass jeder diese damals Endcontent-Instanzen betreten kann, zumal diese nichtmal 100% fertig bzw nahezu bugfrei waren.
Gilden wie Nihilum sind schon seit je her die Betatester des neuen Highendcontents. 
Als Blizz dann alles fertig hatte und der BT released wurde war nun der jetzigen T6-Content der Endcontent, also kann man zur Freude vieler Casuals und der vielen mittelmäßig erfolgreichen Gilden den T5-Content komplett öffnen. Dadurch, dass nun Sunwell kommt kann man genauso gut Hyjal udn BT öffnen. Dazu muss aber gesagt werden, wer die hammergeilen Ringe haben will, die es für Ruf in Hyjal gibt muss beide Pres fertig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problematisch finde ich allerdings, dass man ab 2.4 PvP Items für PvE-Tokens und dann auch S2 für Ehre, wenn denn die S4 beginnt, kaufen kann. Blizz hat sich seit S1 eine feste Grenze von PvE und PvP aufgebaut, die sie nun zumindest in eine Richtung wieder abbauen...


----------



## Valharis (20. Februar 2008)

hallo

hab da mal ne frage bezüglich der arena 2 items die man für ehre bekommen soll
habe gehört arena 1 wird dann komplett entfernt, wie teuer werden dann die season 2 sachen? weiß da jemand irgendetwas oder noch irgendwelche zusatzinfos?


----------



## -Psilocybin. (23. Februar 2008)

Wann kommt´n der patch endlich raus    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (25. Februar 2008)

Valharis schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab da mal ne frage bezüglich der arena 2 items die man für ehre bekommen soll
> habe gehört arena 1 wird dann komplett entfernt, wie teuer werden dann die season 2 sachen? weiß da jemand irgendetwas oder noch irgendwelche zusatzinfos?



Die Arena S4 kommt nicht mit dem Patch. Das wird noch eine Weile dauern, und die Kosten werden wohl dann die selben sein wie jetzt das S1.


----------



## Djafa (27. Februar 2008)

eure sorgen hätte ich gern.
das mit dem vor quest ist schon ok,
mit bc sind viele große gilden klein geworden ,25 raids,10 ini's
warum sollten dann nicht die kleinen es mal versuchen in dem die sich zusammen tun.
ich hingengen, bin weder harz 4, arbeitslos, oder student, bekomme auch meine brötchen nicht mit WoW.
wie schon einer vor mir geschrieben hat, 
SCHWERE ARBEIT ??,vashi und konsorten zu legen und die anderen bekommen  es geschenkt,
nun geht mal, 2 oder dreischicht arbeiten , und schaut dann mal wie es ist zu arbeiten oder SCHWER zu arbeiten,
die masse geht nun mal schule oder ist beruftätig auch gibt es einige die verheiratet sind (nicht mit dem spiel, ob wohl man es  manschmal  glaubt).
drum wird es der masse einfach gemacht.
das game besteht schon seit 3 jahren, ergo endlos game, wenn es nur progamer geben soll ,wie die die hier rum heulen,
 muss das spiel dann 200euro im monat kosten um den gewinn den blizz jetzt bekommt , aus zu  gleichen ,oder mehr.
das gefällt dann auch wieder keinen, 
ich sehe das auch so.das ihr angst habt  das einer doch besser seinen könnte, und euch  irgendwann den schneid abkauft, da man ständig immer nur liest, item , item, item,die bekommen loot , und wir waren solange da und und und.

freut euch doch einfach für die masse der spieler die nicht so die zeit  für das game haben.

 freut euch auch das neue mitglieder in einer gilde nicht  mit 25 mann durch die ini's geschleift werden müssen , weil ihnen das quest noch fehlt,  4 dungeons in einer woche  , ist recht stressig.
gruß DJ


----------



## einmeter (27. Februar 2008)

lolig

alles was man braucht um BT fähiges equip zu erlangen ist ein 2er arena team, eine random kara gruppe und eine tägliche hero quest zum abzeichen sammeln...und trotzdem schafft es nicht jede gilde kara unter 4 stunden zu clearen...woran das wohl liegen mag?

eure aufregung um die abschaffung der pre´s ist völlig unberechtigt. es wird sich dadurch nichts ändern...allenfalls das mehr leute mehr gold im ah verdienen werden weil tränke, flasks und gems neue kunden finden und das eine noch größere anzahl an spielern mit ihren twinks unerkannt in hauptstätten bettelt um die repkosten zu decken...

ihr habt als belohnung fürs absolvieren der pre´s einen titel, ihr könnt jedem zeigen das ihr ein "echter" raider seid und zum posen in sw wird das ja wohl ausreichen...

auf der seite von nihilum wird beschrieben das man für abzeichen durch 2.4 an waffen kommt für die andere mehrere monate illidan farmen mussten...sowas ist in meinen augen viel schlimmer als eine dämliche pre quest abzuschaffen...

season 1 für ehre war ein fehler, das aushebeln der persönlichen wertung durch twinks im 2er team war ein bug, das abschaffen der pre garantiert bezahlten content erleben zu können :-)
so seh ich das


----------



## SleepyFreddy (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab mir doch tatsächlich alle beiträge durchgelesen und ich muss sagen

bin enttäuscht von beiden seiten egal ob *ihr naps sollt da nicht reindürfen* bis *das ist ein spiel guggt auf euer rl* .....

bis auf zwei bis drei wirklich vernünftige beiträge hab ich nur mist gelesen

an euch selbsternannten gottheiten von wow: glaubt ihr wirklich, dass nur wer bt mh whatever durchhat das zeug hat wow richtig zu zocken? und warum les ich bei den überheblichen beiträgen meist ich bin ich habe ich ich ich o.O sind wohl eher 24 andere die euch mitgenommen haben um ein ziel zu erreichen 
vor allem frag ich mich als du noch auf dem stand meiner ausrüstung warst, du zu dir selbst gesagt hast das du kein skill hast?
warst du nie mit ner random grp in ner ini wo ein heiler tank ccler irgendwas verpatzt hat? hast ihn gleich als nap beschimpft oder wenigstens ansatzweise versucht ihm mitzuteilen wie es denn vlt besser gehen würde ?

an die anderen: wieso sollen die die bt gehen kein rl haben müssen doch genauso essen kaufen  aufs wc gehen und schlafen. und damit sie wow zocken können müssen sie ja auch irgendwie ihre zeit zu zocken verdienen , oder glaubt ihr ein arbeitsloser kann (sollte er wirklich "wow süchtig" sein) lange so weitermachen? dann sollte man noch bedenken, auch die reichsten eltern leben nicht ewig !

im grunde, schäme ich mich für die community wenn ich solche dinge lesen muss
am meisten schäme ich mich für mich, dass ich dann auch noch mein senf dazugebe 

aber was solls vlt denkt sich ja so ein "überhäblicher pro gamer" der könnte auch recht haben und ein "nicht pro-gamer" was macht der, dass er soviel zeit hat? ^^

also dann 
wir sehen uns sicher nicht im bt ^^ (leider -.-)

ps: würde sogern mal naxx gehen


----------



## macro (28. Februar 2008)

Hab nicht alles hier gelesen, aber hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht, das es so auch für die Gilden die BC komplett clear haben leichter ist, für "Nachwuchs" zu sorgen? Ich hab noch keine der "High-End-Gilden" gesehen, die Lust hatten sich jemand neues einzuladen, der nicht die Pres erledigt hatte, weil einfach das Bedürfnis oder der Wille wieder SSC/FDS zu raiden für ein oder zwei neue Member ohne Pre nicht vorhanden ist. 
Außerdem finde ich es extrem gut das man in SSC/FDS direkt zum Endboss gehen kann, denn der Loottable grade bei den Bossen ist klasse, und macht es für die "High-End" Gilden auch einfacher für einzelne (schwächer Equipte) Member z.B. auch noch Paar T5 Köppe oder Roben zu "Farmen". Grade T5 Roben seh ich auf meinem Server mit mehreren nicht erfolglosen Gilden eher recht wenig. Dafür unzählige mit dem PvP-Kram^^

Man ließt hier unheimlich viel Blödsinn von wegen Karagilden equippen sich T6 und son Kram... ich weiß nicht was das soll ehrlich gesagt...! Wer später T6 Roben trägt zeigt das doch ganz offensichtlich, und jeder sieht was dieser Spieler zu leisten imstande ist, reicht das nicht für das Spiel? Wer später eine mit T5 oder T6 vergleichbare Robe für Hero-Abzeichen angelegt hat(sofern das mal kommt), hat sich das ebenfalls durch langes (und auch kein schlechtes) spielen verdient, denn die Abzeichen kommen auch nicht einfach zugeflattert.

BT und Hyjal sind alles andere als leichte Instanzen, und bei vielen Encountern kommt es auf den Skill jedes einzelnen Mitspielers an... ich glaube nicht, das die derzeitigen T6-Heulsusen sich da sorgen machen müssen das das ehrfürchtige bestaunen aufhört Oo!

T6 Spieler sollten sich nicht nur dadurch identifizieren schlechter Equipten die Mobs wech zu grasen/Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen: Dickes Lob an Blizzard, die versuchen jedem einzelnen die Möglichkeit zu geben an gute Items zu kommen, auch wenn man kein pvp machen möchte, oder nicht Raiden will, oder auch einfach nur keine 25 Leute zusammen bekommt.

PS: Geschenkt bekommt man auch bei diesem Patch nicht wirklich was, und Skill benötigt man immer, wenn man was richtig gutes haben möchte.


----------



## Neque neque (28. Februar 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> - Es ist nun möglich, gegen Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas zu
> kämpfen, ohne dass man alle anderen Bosse der dazugehörigen
> Instanz zuvor getötet haben muss.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



man musste vor Kael'thas und Lady Vashj erst die bosse davor killen also z.b. Hochastronomin Solarian etc.
 weil da ne mauer war, die sich erst dann öffnet und jetzt wird sie weggemacht


----------



## Nairus (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab vor n paar Tagen mal gehört, das bei den Schurken Verstümmel, falls man es skillt, 15 % mehr Crit chance bekommen soll, also im Talen : Verbesserters Meucheln, welches Ja umbennannt werden soll.

Allerdings les ich das hier nicht, ich hoffe das kommt trotzdem, need es einfach ;D


----------



## Deadwayn (28. Februar 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und? Was solls? Dir hat es doch mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet, die Vorquests zu absolvieren. Ansonsten gilt: Warum frühzeitig in diese Regionen vorstechen, wenn es später leicht gemacht wird? Mußtet ihr aus einem inneren Zwang dahin?
> 
> Es ist mir - wie schon in anderen Postings vorher gesagt - fürchterlich egal, ob andere mein sog. "Equip" bzw. den Zugang zu irgendwelchen Orten einfacher bekommt. Es ist ein Spiel und nicht mehr. Ich habe nicht "Zeit verschwendet" oder "hart gearbeitet", sondern eine Menge Spaß gehabt, sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab wirklich selten so einen guten Komentar gelesen.
* Gruppenspiel und Nachwuchs ist Trumpf!*


----------



## fanavity (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage.. bzw mehrere ^^

1. gibt es in sunwell auch rüstung für verstärker schamis? und bekommt man für abzeichen der gerechtigkeit auch neue dinge?
2. wo bekommt man die neuen waffen die es hier geben soll? wo kann man sich die anschauen?
3. gibt es auch moonkin rüstung zum anschauen? wenn ya wo?

m.f.g. patrik


----------



## Tchernabog (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok ich kanns mir nicht verneifen: 

Ey was? Neue Rezepte für Kochen bis 300?

Was soll denn die Scheiße Blizzard? Wofür hab ich denn angeln gelernt???

Soll jetzt bald jeder Kacknoob so gut kochen können?????

Gibts bald die Rieseneier für die Quest auch geschenkt oder was???????


Sry das mußte sein. ^^


----------



## sevendays5 (29. Februar 2008)

Valharis schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab da mal ne frage bezüglich der arena 2 items die man für ehre bekommen soll
> habe gehört arena 1 wird dann komplett entfernt, wie teuer werden dann die season 2 sachen? weiß da jemand irgendetwas oder noch irgendwelche zusatzinfos?




s2 wird es irgendwann geben ABER, du kannst nur dein s1 damit austauchen. also, du willst unbedingt kopf s2, aber geht nur wenn du zuvor kopf s1 hast. (die selben kosten) es ist nur fair, wenn du deine rüssi nach und nach verbesserst (ist ja im pve och so)


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> s2 wird es irgendwann geben ABER, du kannst nur dein s1 damit austauchen. also, du willst unbedingt kopf s2, aber geht nur wenn du zuvor kopf s1 hast. (die selben kosten) es ist nur fair, wenn du deine rüssi nach und nach verbesserst (ist ja im pve och so)



S2 wird es zu kaufen geben fuer ehre
S1 nicht mehr
du brauchst KEIN S1 um S2 kaufen zu koennen
und im PvE braucht man ja auch kein T4 um T5 zu kriegen


----------



## Kritiker (29. Februar 2008)

Tchernabog schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ok ich kanns mir nicht verneifen:
> ...


Daraus folgere ich, dass jeder der kocht, aber nicht angelt ein Kacknoob ist.
Wahrscheinlich sind dann auch diejenigen Kacknoobs, die ihren Twinks die Kochmaterialen zusenden - u.a. Rieseneier, oder?
Und wahrscheinlich fehlt den Kacknoobs der Skill vernünftig zu angeln.
Also Kacknoobs, learn to fish!!


----------



## Makata (29. Februar 2008)

> Ey was? Neue Rezepte für Kochen bis 300?
> 
> Was soll denn die Scheiße Blizzard? Wofür hab ich denn angeln gelernt???
> 
> ...



du hast echt ein rad ab!
kochen ist ein beruf der so einfach zu skillen ist.
wenn du denkst das kochen so hart ist, dann bist du ja der kacknoob.

manche leute hier haben echt jeden bezug zu realität verloren und haben ein egoistisches denken jenseits von gut und böse entwickelt.


----------



## Tchernabog (29. Februar 2008)

Ganz genau! Nur echte Angler haben Rieseneier!

*nickt ernst und kann sich kaum das Lachen verkneifen*


Und an den Poster über mir:
Die Ironie ist dir entgangen oder?


----------



## Makata (29. Februar 2008)

> Und an den Poster über mir:
> Die Ironie ist dir entgangen oder?



bei den antworten die es hier in diesem thread / forum schon gegeben hat, ist ironie nur noch schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## ThomasO (29. Februar 2008)

Tchernabog schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ok ich kanns mir nicht verneifen:
> ...



Hm! Du lernst Angel weil Spass macht ?
Wenn nicht, selber schuld.
Hab ne Angelskill von 50 glaub ich, ja ich bin ein Kackboon und stehe dazu.

Kochen auf 300 geskillt ohne Angeln zu können.

Ausfallend zu werden zeugt von deiner geistigen Unreife und es Bedarf keines weiteren Kommentars dazu.


----------



## Tchernabog (29. Februar 2008)

Passt schon ich bemühe mich es beim nächsten mal noch überzogener zu schreiben... -.-


----------



## Gonsi (8. März 2008)

Ich weiß es wurde schon viel rumgeweint und genörgelt an dem wegfallen der Pres, dennoch möchte ich auch noch was zum besten geben.

Ich sehe ein Addon als Saison an, wie im Fußball. In dieser Saison möchte ich mit meiner Gilde gerne einen der obersten Plätze auf unserem Server belegen. Is uns bisher recht erfolgreich geglückt. Viel Gilden bei uns aufm Server sind in MH/BT unterwegs, viele stehen kurz davor. Ich hoffe einfach das Blizzard es sich mit dem nächsten Addon nochmal überlegt, ob es Sinn macht erst Pre's einzubauen und sie dann rauszunehmen. Wir waren lange an Kael'thas zugange (mit Spass hatte das Zeitweise wenig zu tun) und ich ärgere mich, dass ich diese Zeit aufbringen musste um weiterzukommen! 

MfG Gonsi / Nera'thor


----------



## Black Muffin (8. März 2008)

Interessante Infos!
Schade finde ich, dass fast alle Klassen auf irgendeine Weise abgeschwächt wurden.
Vor allem dem Krieger eröffnen sich nun ganz andere Möglichkeiten - er wurde gestärkt, finde ich.

Patch 2.4 wird revolutionieren, denke ich. Zudem gibt es einen neuen "Endboss", der Illidan ablöst.
Freue mich darauf!


----------



## Xadoron (8. März 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde es gut, dass die Pre's wegfallen. Seid mal ehrlich, es hat doch Spass gemacht, Vashj und Kael'thas umzuhauen oder? Also freut euch doch über das was ihr geschafft habt, anstatt es den Spielern die weniger spielen, nicht zu gönnen auch mal Endcontent zu sehen. Und wenn das Equip nicht passt, werden es die Raids ja so oder so nicht so weit bringen. Und ich denke, es laufen auch noch Leute durch Kara, die mind. soviel Skill haben wie Leute die BT und MH clear haben und nur nicht so viel Zeit investieren können, sondern mehr Wert auf das Zusammenspielen und den Spass mit ihrem Raid als auf das Vorwärtskommen legen.

Freut euch, dass ihr Illidan und Archimonde down habt, freut euch über euer tolles Equip, es ist verdiente Freude. Aber gönnt auch denen die nicht so viel Zeit in Equip investieren können, dass sie auch bessere Sachen  und den Zugang zum Endcontent bekommen. Denn auch wenn ihr euch darüber aufregt, erstens ändert es nichts und zweitens, sobald wotlk rauskommt, stehen so oder so wieder alle Spieler auf einer höheren Stufe. Es bringt garnichts, missgünstig zu sein, es verdirbt einem nur die Freude. Man sollte sich und andere Spieler nicht übers Equip definieren... Denn ich finde es auch ziemlich arrogant wenn jemand sagt "Ich habe besseres Equip als Du, also bist Du ein Anfänger". Das sagen nur Menschen, die dieses Spiel viel zu ernst nehmen. Denkt daran dass es nur ein Spiel ist, das in der Realität keine Werte besitzt... sollte irgendeinmal Blizzard wow nicht mehr unterstützen (Ich denke zwar nicht dass das passieren wird aber stellt es euch einfach mal vor), was hat man dann noch davon dass man das beste Equip hatte?
So long
Xadoron


----------



## Soadilein (8. März 2008)

Xadoron schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde es gut, dass die Pre's wegfallen. Seid mal ehrlich, es hat doch Spass gemacht, Vashj und Kael'thas umzuhauen oder? Also freut euch doch über das was ihr geschafft habt, anstatt es den Spielern die weniger spielen, nicht zu gönnen auch mal Endcontent zu sehen. Und wenn das Equip nicht passt, werden es die Raids ja so oder so nicht so weit bringen. Und ich denke, es laufen auch noch Leute durch Kara, die mind. soviel Skill haben wie Leute die BT und MH clear haben und nur nicht so viel Zeit investieren können, sondern mehr Wert auf das Zusammenspielen und den Spass mit ihrem Raid als auf das Vorwärtskommen legen.
> 
> Freut euch, dass ihr Illidan und Archimonde down habt, freut euch über euer tolles Equip, es ist verdiente Freude. Aber gönnt auch denen die nicht so viel Zeit in Equip investieren können, dass sie auch bessere Sachen  und den Zugang zum Endcontent bekommen. Denn auch wenn ihr euch darüber aufregt, erstens ändert es nichts und zweitens, sobald wotlk rauskommt, stehen so oder so wieder alle Spieler auf einer höheren Stufe. Es bringt garnichts, missgünstig zu sein, es verdirbt einem nur die Freude. Man sollte sich und andere Spieler nicht übers Equip definieren... Denn ich finde es auch ziemlich arrogant wenn jemand sagt "Ich habe besseres Equip als Du, also bist Du ein Anfänger". Das sagen nur Menschen, die dieses Spiel viel zu ernst nehmen. Denkt daran dass es nur ein Spiel ist, das in der Realität keine Werte besitzt... sollte irgendeinmal Blizzard wow nicht mehr unterstützen (Ich denke zwar nicht dass das passieren wird aber stellt es euch einfach mal vor), was hat man dann noch davon dass man das beste Equip hatte?
> So long
> Xadoron


Da hast du vollkommen Recht, ist doch schlimm immer dieses Gemecker, ich musste dies machen und das zu bekommen und die anderen nicht, die haben es doch garnicht verdient etc.....


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (8. März 2008)

also ich stimme da zu

für die die es gemacht haben is es doch ok und sie können es ja darum is ja net schlimm jetzt können sie es ja sowieso immer machen wenn sie wollen

für leute die nicht so oft spielen is es sicherlich net schlecht
aber ich denke auch das die qualität darunter leiden könnte weil jetzt jeder da hingeht

ich bin aber auch der meinung das man net alles kürzen sollte
grade die karapre is net schwer und relativ gut machbar
haben ja schon viele andere gesagt 

ich denke blizzard macht das wirklich nur damit jetzt noch soviele wie möglich das machen können bevor dann dieses jahr mal hoffentlich wotlk raus kommt

weil danach wird man erstmal kaum noch jemanden dafinden

naja ich muss selber noch kara gehen 
aber die pre hab schon fertig^^


----------



## Dagnarus (9. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was alle mit den Pres haben. Manche muss man ja doch machen um zB an den Schlüssel zu kommen um die Instanz aufschliessen zu können. Also was solls? Ich werd die SSC und BT pre machen. Auch wenn ich sie vielleicht nicht brauche. Nur des FunFaktors wegen und weils zur Story gehört -> mmoRPG


----------



## Plutonium-Shatt (12. März 2008)

Ich denke nicht , dass es darum geht ob man "Arbeit" hatte usw.
Es dreht sich alleine darum, dass immer mehr Leute in Instanzen vordringen wozu sie noch nicht bereit sind.

Wenn ich schaue wer momentan in heroische gehen möchte, da bekommt man das Grauen.
Ich fand die Pre-Quest nicht schlecht. Wer die schafft taugt auch für danach.

Klar es ist ein Spiel und es soll Spass machen, aber jeder der Raiden geht weiss dass es auf bestimmte Dinge ankommt, wie z.B  Damage, Hitcap, Equip usw....

Jetzt kann jeder MH oder BT gehen und ich gespannt wie das wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon jemand gesagt hat, aber ich werde auf jedenfall mit jedem weiteren Char, die Kara-Pre jedes mal machen (Falls man sie noch annehmen kann). Denn wie sollte man sonst an die Ruf Ringe kommen? °_°
Aber naja, ich finds irgendwie gut, dass die Pre's abgeschafft werden. So hat jeder mal die Möglichkeit den Highend-Content zu sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon jemand gesagt hat, aber ich werde auf jedenfall mit jedem weiteren Char, die Kara-Pre jedes mal machen (Falls man sie noch annehmen kann). Denn wie sollte man sonst an die Ruf Ringe kommen? °_°
> Aber naja, ich finds irgendwie gut, dass die Pre's abgeschafft werden. So hat jeder mal die Möglichkeit den Highend-Content zu sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja aber ich freu mich auf denn rang denn man bekommt. Das entspannt die nerven wenn dann jeder rumspammt das er in bt hyjal kara war.


----------



## Hollower (12. März 2008)

Kann nur sagen, es ist lächerlich um was ihr streitet. Dann sine die Vorquests eben weg, na und? Ja, Neulinge kommen nun ohne weiteres dort rein. Aber sei doch mal realistisch, nicht nur das die Vorquests Spaß machen, was will man in MH oder BT ohne Karazhan / SSC / FdS / Gruul Equip? Am Trash wipen? Leute die dort reinmarschieren fehlt das Equip um dort zu bestehen. Ich sehe eher einen Vorteil für die großen Gilden und nicht einen Nachteil. Nehmen wir mal eine Gilde mit 40 aktiven Membern.

25 begehen gerade MH oder BT und haben die ersten Bosse auf Farmstatus aber wipen sich an den anderen Wund. Ein zusätzliches Mitglied hat sein Equip noch nicht ganz zusammen, der eine oder andere Run auf die vorherigen Dungeons würde noch gut tun, aber er ist dem Ziel schon sehr nah. Dann muss einer aus Zeitgründen vorzeitig den laufenden Run auf MH oder BT abbrechen. Jetzt hat die Person auch ohne Vorquest die Möglichkeit einzuspringen und die Gilde kann wenigstens versuchen ob sie mit ihm im Schlepptau noch weiter kommt an dem Abend. Gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.

Ich würde es nicht so verbissen sehen. Das klingt so stark nach Pubertät und Ego-Trip wenn man sauer ist, weil Pre-Quests wegfallen. Würde ich einen Twink ranziehen würde ich mit dem auch einige Wochen noch BC Dungeons absolvieren bevor ich ihn in Karazhan stürze, auch ohne Zugangsquest, alles andere ist dämlich. Vermutlich wären sogar unter Umständen genau die Dungeons der Pre Quests ein großer Teil von dem, was mein Twink durchlaufen würde.

Also immer locker bleiben und Spaß am Spiel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (12. März 2008)

Gut so Blizzard hat das längst überfällige getan. Wech mit den lächerlichen Zugangsquest . Wenn jemand schlecht Ausgerüstet BT gehen will/kann/ darf ... pfft soll er doch was regt ihr euch auf. Ewig dieses Rumgewinsel und Elitegelaber. Zur Klarstellung : Es gibt in WOW Nichts aber auch gar Nichts was so dolle schwer wäre das man sich deshalb Toll vorkommen könnte. Wenn Ihr das wollt Leute macht Triathlon und gewinnt den Ironman oder werdet Schachgroßmeister oder besteigt den Mount Everest. Das gute WOW ist ein sehr schlichtes Online Spiel zum Zeitvertreib. Diese einfache Erkenntnis scheint einigen nicht ganz präsent zu sein. Weil ihr mit 24 anderen den Anweisungen eures Raidleiters folgen könnt seid ihr leider nix dolles ... traurig aber wahr. Und wenn ich sehe wie die meisten spielen frage ich mich ohnehin wie sie in die Raids gekommen sind bzw wie diese Raids wohl aussehen...


----------



## meckermize (12. März 2008)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> so die testserver gehen nächste woche online es gibt nen paar klassenänderungen aber die härte finde ich ja das die vorqs für bt und hyjal entfernt werden stattdessen bekommt man wieder nen dämlichen titel warum haben die die qs überhaupt eingeführt wenn jetzt alle entfernt werden.
> 
> Mir stinkts wenn ich ehrlich bin. Vashj und Kael zu legen ist bei weitem nicht leicht und wenn man diese 2 Bosse nicht down hat hat mann meiner meinung nach in hyjal und bt nix verloren -.-
> 
> ...






In sachen vorq gebe ich dir recht, ist schon mist das sie es erst einführen dann wieder abschaffen (scheiß auf den titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich selbst bin nicht betroffen (kein bt und Hyjal) aber ich sehs bei meinem bruder, der beißt sich nun auch mehr oder weniger in den allerwertesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royma (12. März 2008)

öhm hat evtl wer von euch nen link wo man sich schon die waffen und setteile für s4 anschauen kann? wäre echt super, danke


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. März 2008)

Wer meint, dass die Raidgilden die sich das hart erarbeitet haben auseinander fallen oder explizit seine auseinanderfällt wegen solch einer Regelung, dem kann ich und diesen Gilden ebenfalls nur zugestehen, dass der einzige Zusammenhalt folglich nur des Raidens wegen erzeugt wird. Scheinbar müssen die Leute sich nicht einmal ernsthaft mögen. Es gehen also nur Gilden kaputt, die ohnehin schon weit vom "sozialen" Pfad abgekommen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Evtl. sollten diejenigen sich mit ihren Raids/Gilden mal zusammensetzen und das ganze durchdiskutieren. Wenn das nichts hilft, hat die Gilde ohnehin nicht verdient zu existieren. 

Manchmal frag ich mich, wie meine Gilde nun seit Rexxar on ging, alles überdauert hat. Wahrscheinlich, weil die Leute noch n gesundes Leben und daher auch n gesunden Menschenverstand mit sich bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corenn (13. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> nö, wer net vashj und kael legt... dem gönn ich das erlich nicht!
> 
> So, ich bleib jetz Arschloch... würde mcih net wundern wen T6 bald im AH landet >_>



Von mir auch kann Blizzard zum Ende von BC jedem Spieler die jeweiligen T6-Teile in die Post legen, damit sich Leute wie du auch so richtig schön aufregen können.

Ansonsten kommt Blizz mit diesen Änderungen doch gerade den Raidgilden entgegen. Viele Raids finden doch keine neuen Spieler mehr für BT/Hyjal, weil diese zwar gerne diesen Content spielen möchten aber die jeweiligen Prequests nicht haben (u.a. weil deren Raid auf der Stelle tritt).

In diesem Sinne: Learn 2 play the Game!


----------



## eselX (13. März 2008)

Hab mir eben mal diesen gesamten Thread durchgelesen und kann nur sagen...

*edit* Nach genaueren Information ist nun bekannt geworden das es sich um ein Teil des Patches handelt*
Der Patch ist nicht da : /  

Freut euch auf 260 MB Weiterentwicklung, oder auch nicht ...  *Blizzard Background Downloader bei 88 %*


Schöne Grüße

eselX


----------



## Vipert (13. März 2008)

echt ? der patch is da ?


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. März 2008)

Jo scheint so. Bei mir lädt der Blizzard Background Donwloader den jedenfalls gerade runter.


----------



## Xairon (13. März 2008)

das is nur ein Teil...hergott, hört auf mit dem ewigen scheiss gelaber und verbreitet irgend welche kack gerüchte!!!!


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. März 2008)

Wenn das nur der erste Teil eines mehrteiligen Patches wäre, dann würde man das am Dateinamen erkennen.


----------



## fre_k (13. März 2008)

hätte mal ne frage, glaube es passt ca. hier hin.
weis jemand wie es mit s4 steht?
alsoo kommt das jetzt micht 2.4 und dan s2 für ehre und s3 waffen ohne arenapunkte? oder gibst irgenwo schon neueres?
würde mich freuen wen der der weis was damit ist mir ne pm schreiben könnte, da ich das buffed forum nicht regelmässig besuche.
mfg Fre_k


----------



## Ilunadin (13. März 2008)

Also dass die Pre Quests wegfallen ist schade da ich mich eig langsam drauf vorbereitet hatte...Naja ansonsten is mir der patch egal^^ gibt nichts was mich schockt


----------



## Breakerzeus (13. März 2008)

also meine meinung ist: es is völlig egal ob pre oder nicht. letztendlich filtert jede ini slebst heraus was rein gehört und nicht. angenommen es gehen leute in bt rein, die noch nichmal die pre geschafft hätten. denkt ihr dass die in bt was reissen? ich denke eher nicht. also sogesehen werden die, die mit "low-equip" reigehen richtig auf maul bekommen und nichmehr so schnell da reinrennen. meine meinung


----------



## Masterlock (13. März 2008)

Breakerzeus schrieb:


> also meine meinung ist: es is völlig egal ob pre oder nicht. letztendlich filtert jede ini slebst heraus was rein gehört und nicht. angenommen es gehen leute in bt rein, die noch nichmal die pre geschafft hätten. denkt ihr dass die in bt was reissen? ich denke eher nicht. also sogesehen werden die, die mit "low-equip" reigehen richtig auf maul bekommen und nichmehr so schnell da reinrennen. meine meinung


Joar T5 sollte man schon haben um in MH/BT zu gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (13. März 2008)

lifestyle4life schrieb:


> Ich schliess mich der Meinung einiger an - es ist LÄCHERLICH die Pres komplett zu entfernen für HDZ3 und BT. Wofür wipe ich wochenlang an Vashj und Kael, und betätige mich intensiv GEISTIGER und KOORDINATIVER Arbeit ( Ja auch das ist Arbeit, selbst Schuld wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst und 12 Stunden auf dem Bau arbeiten muss ) und erarbeite mir einfach mit einer GUTEN Gilde den Weg in die T6 Instanzen und jetzt soll wirklich jeder Kacknoob ( sorry ).. da reinkönnen?



Jemanden zu unterstellen "er habe in der Schule nicht aufgepasst", weil er 12 h am Bau ist, ist eine Frechheit ansich - ich hab keine Ahnung was du arbeitest bzw. wie dein RL wirklich aussieht, aber solche Kommentare kannst du dir wirklich sparen. Vor allem kenne ich ne Menge Ingenieure/Architekten die auch jeden Tag 12 h am Bau sind und die sind dir in einigen Sachen warscheinlich um Jahre voraus.

Blizzard hat dies sicher nicht gemacht um andere Spieler "anzupissen" bzw. solche die vorher die Quests machen mussten - der Sinn dahinter ist wahrscheinlich eher, den Raidgilden - vor allem den noch etwas schlechter ausgestatteten, die Möglichkeit zu geben, auch mal kurzfristig jemanden austauschen zu können - auch wenn das Equip nicht 100% passt und halt ein Boss für das Pre noch fehlt. Zudem kommen mit dem neuen Patch und Addon neue Gebiete, Innis usw. hinzu - da soll ja das level steigen und ned gleichbleiben.

Auch wird es sicherlich für deine Gilde leichter, dadurch den "Nachwuchs" zu fördern, weil einige harte Gegner wegfallen, die man vielleicht nicht unbedingt (auch durch die neuen Sachen im Patch usw.) machen muss.

Das wichtigste ist ja eher, das DU das Quest gemacht hast und damit dein Freud und Leid hattest - vermute mal beim ersten kill von Kael wirst du abgegangen sein wien Schnitzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IMHO wird aber eh jede Raidgilde, die etwas auf sich hält und lernen will die Bosse machen - Quest hin oder her - von daher sollte das kein Problem sein.



> Das ist wirklich zu einfach und ich stütze die Meinung, dass das kein guter Weg für das Spiel ist, immer alles noch einfacher zu machen, damit einem ja die zahlenden NoobPlayer nicht wegrennen - einfach schade für skilled Spieler!!!!!!!



Ab wann ist jemand für dich ein NoobPlayer? Und vor allem - wie kommst du drauf, das du "skilled" bist? IMHO macht das MEISSTE dabei immer noch das Equip aus und da ist skill nicht wirklich das wichtige - sondern eher viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen um zu farmen.

Beim Skill würd ich eher von der Raid/Gildenleitung reden, welche die Leute organisieren, motivieren und anweisen müssen oder auch das Gesamtbild der Gilde - z.b. gute Heiler - einer alleine macht da garnichts - egal welches Equip er hat. Klar - man sollte bei einem Raid sich keine gröberne Schnitzer erlauben, aber das mit Skill gleichzusetzen ... nun ja ... ich würds eher mal Konzentration nennen.

Und nein - auf dem Level von dem ich hier rede (in sachen Skill) meine ich nicht mehr den lvl 10 Anfänger Priester. IMHO sollte JEDER - egal welches Equip und wieviele Instanzen - mit lvl 70 in der Lage sein seinen Char so zu spielen das es passt. Falls nicht macht derjenige irgendwas massiv falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch aus einem anderen Post von dir:


> Ich habe bspw. ein geregeltes Real Life, eine feste Freundin und bin weit über 20 Jahre und freue mich, abends nach der Arbeit nochmal 2-3 Stunden mit meiner Gilde zu raiden. Gerade deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass eben diese 0815 Spieler wie du es zu sein scheinst, es nicht verdient haben den Endcontent in diesem Spiel zu sehen bzw. es nicht so sehr verdient haben, wie eben diese, die sich die PreQuest erarbeitet haben!



Deine Freundin tut mir ernsthaft leid - wirklich. Ich bin 26, arbeite ca. 45-50 h/woche (nicht am Bau, im Büro), bin verheiratet und wir erwarten bald Nachwuchs in der Form von Zwillingen - ich hab KEINEN Plan, wie du abends noch deine 3 h für nen Raid herbekommst. Wenn ich gegen 18.00 Uhr heimkomm, dann ist erstmal der Ehepartner dran - geht einfach vor WoW, dann noch was Essen usw. - wenn dann noch Zeit ist, komm ich vielleicht auf 1-2 h am Tag oder auch mal einen Tag garnicht zum spielen. Am WE will der Partner natürlich auch lieber was unternehmen, wie mich vorm PC vergammeln zu sehen.

Du empfindest es hier als unfair, dass deine "Arbeit" nicht entsprechend gewürdigt wird - ich empfinde es als unfair, das ich mit wenig Zeit durch mein RL (wie es JEDER in meinem Alter normal hat, ausser er hat kein RL und geht nur Arbeiten/zocken) es _NIE_ schaffen werde, Anschluß an eine Raidgilde zu finden um mal eben genannte "High-Bereiche" zu sehen bzw. mir auch die Zeit dafür zu schade ist, X-Mal eine Inni zu raiden, nur um Equip für die nächste zu bekommen.

Und wie gesagt - mit dem neuen Addon wird es wieder neue Endcontentgebiete geben, die vor dir dann noch nie jemand gesehen hat - freu dich lieber drauf anstatt darauf rumzuhacken, das die alten Endcontent etwas entschärft werden.

Mit Lvl 80 und neuem Equip dürfte Kael dann eh ein Spaziergang werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Btw. Blizzard sollte vielleicht mal Quests einbauen, welche sehr gutes Equip geben, mit welchem man bei einem solchen Raid auch mitkann - nicht so gut. wie das was gedroppt wird, aber halt annähernd. Die Quests dürften dann halt auch sehr lange dauern und einiges Abverlangen. So eine Woche dauerquesten für 1. Gegenstand der quer durch alle Welten führt - das wär mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest wäre es eine Alternative zum Dauerfarmen ;P


----------



## Shurycain (13. März 2008)

nice, danke. halte von der abschaffung der bt pre auch nix


----------



## Môîn (16. März 2008)

Erhaltene Ehre steht dem Spieler nun umgehend zur Verfügung.



Was heißt das also hat man direkt nach dem bg seine ehre ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (16. März 2008)

genau das


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. März 2008)

Môîn schrieb:


> Erhaltene Ehre steht dem Spieler nun umgehend zur Verfügung.
> Was heißt das also hat man direkt nach dem bg seine ehre ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo genau das heißt es

die abschaffung der bt und hyjal pre ist voll beschissen aber naja was will man machen blizz will es immer einfacher machen aber wenn man keine anständige gilde zum raiden findet bringt es einem nix (so wie mir)^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (16. März 2008)

Nicht nur nach jedem BG, oder?
Ich dachte, wenn man einen killt - der gibt 10 Ehre, bekommt man die SOFORT und z.B im Alterac mit dem Türmen, Galva, Balinda usw., dass man die Ehre auch sofort berechnet bekommt..


----------



## Schurkissimo (16. März 2008)

Nicht nur nach jedem BG, oder?
Ich dachte, wenn man einen killt - der gibt 10 Ehre, bekommt man die SOFORT und z.B im Alterac mit dem Türmen, Galva, Balinda usw., dass man die Ehre auch sofort berechnet bekommt..


&#8364; Sorry für Doppelpost...


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage 

komm beim patch 2.4 das s2 für ehre?


----------



## Hexagon (16. März 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage
> 
> komm beim patch 2.4 das s2 für ehre?



Ja Kellner und schau dir die letzte Buffed Show an! (t4-t6 tokens gegen s1-s3)


----------



## Mentenkor (16. März 2008)

erst par Wochen danach wenn die 4 Saisson Beginnt


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

also wegen der vorquest ich hab die auch gemacht aber mich stört es keineswegs
wieso?
naja weil wie ich finde die anderen die die quest nicht abgeschlossen haben auch mal bt hyjal von innen sehen sollten 

und von wegen auf die fresse die ersten bosse najentus supremus sind nicht wirklich schwer
und bei einer guten raidgrp die perfekt auf einander eingespielt ist ist das equip wichtig aber man kann es durch gutes teamplayü berbrücken

und es hat ja eigentlich spass gemacht die vorquest zu machen das verbinde ich keines wegs mit viel arbeit das war spass 
wow sollte spass bleiben und nicht nur weil jetzt die kleineren acuh bt und hyjal gehe dürfen weinen
so ne frehcheit wow noch einfacher wir machen uns die ARBEIT und die können einfach reinmarschieren


----------



## RED DEVIL (16. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> einfach nur Läscherlich... wie Einfach wird WoW noch?
> 
> boah so eine verfluchte scheiße... WARUM? jeder der da hin wollte musste an Kael und Vashj vorbei! das war eine sau schwere arbeit... und jetz kann jeder Ololol ich equip mich imba kack nap rein >_>
> 
> ...



Also Jung..ich für meinen Teil ziehe es vor den Begriff ,,ARBEIT,,da zu verwenden wo es nötig ist,nämlich zum Erwerb meiner monatlichen Gebühr an Blizzard und so nebensächichen Dingen wie,Essen,Trinken,Miete,Auto..etc.Da ich WoW als reine Freizeitbeschäftigung sehe bin ich mit den neuen Zugangsmöglichkeiten für o.g.Instanzen voll und ganz einverstanden und es ist mir Scheissegal das sich selbsternannte Pro's oder Elitespieler in den Foren darüber Ausflennen.
Also,,keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,,oder kündige deinen Account.


----------



## Amoniusi (16. März 2008)

Und was ist nun mit S2 für Ehre??? Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Varot (18. März 2008)

Also mir persöhnlich ist das mit der Vorq völlig egal, die soll ja nur für den nötigen Content sorgen und den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanz erhöhen da nun kein X Beliebiger Zocker da reinkommen kann sondern nur die Leute die diese auch abgeschlossen haben.
 Man wird also quasi dazu gezwungen sich erstmal durch andere Instanzen zu kämpfen. Meines wissen nach hat man bei der BT Vor q auch gegen Bosse gekämpft die T5 gedroppt haben. Ohne die Vorq kommt man halt so rein also mit T4 oder blauen Equipment. Die Frage stellt sich dann nur ob man es dann auch zum Endboss schafft ohne vorher 10x mindestens zu Wipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird dadurch nur gesengt und es können jetzt mehr Spieler in die Innis. Klar das sich jetzt einige "Pros" darüber aufregen aber T5 kann man doch auch so farmen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein bischen Schade finde ich es aber schon weil ich doch wohl gerne die Quest gemacht hätte.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. März 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Also Jung..ich für meinen Teil ziehe es vor den Begriff ,,ARBEIT,,da zu verwenden wo es nötig ist,nämlich zum Erwerb meiner monatlichen Gebühr an Blizzard und so nebensächichen Dingen wie,Essen,Trinken,Miete,Auto..etc.Da ich WoW als reine Freizeitbeschäftigung sehe bin ich mit den neuen Zugangsmöglichkeiten für o.g.Instanzen voll und ganz einverstanden und es ist mir Scheissegal das sich selbsternannte Pro's oder Elitespieler in den Foren darüber Ausflennen.
> Also,,keep cool
> 
> 
> ...



/sticky    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donalphonso (18. März 2008)

immer nur gemecker...ich wette über die hälfte von euch hat noch nicht mal kara clear und lästert hier rum und schreibt irgendwelche dinge die sie von irgendwelchen anderen spielern gehört haben nur um schlau daherreden zu können...der neue patch ist doch geil keine ahnung was ihr wollt. nur das mit dem titel wird etwas dumm langsam hab ich die qual der wahl was ich anzeigen lassen soll...naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche probleme wünscht ihr euch doch!
Twisting Nether 4TW!


----------



## Clusta (18. März 2008)

Hyjal und BT für alle freizuschalten ist eindeutig zu früh.
Das sollen die lieber erst nach dem Release von WotLK machen. :/


----------



## Ariatne (18. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> Und was ist nun mit S2 für Ehre??? Hab ich was übersehen?



Es wird s2 für Ehre ab der neuen Arenasaison geben und wann die beginnt steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## psycho1969 (18. März 2008)

Also so schlecht wie die meisten den Patch 2.4 machen ist der garnicht!
Wenn die leute hier wieder rummeckern das die ganzen Pre Quests wegfallen kann ich nicht verstehen!
So wird halt jedem die möglichkeit geboten auch in Highend Inis zu gehen!
Ob die Leute da was rocken oder nicht werden sie ja schnell genug am eigenen Leib spüren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leute hört auf zu meckern und freut euch das das Spiel immer wieder erweitert wird!

Also have fun!

Und denkt daran es ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiiademia (18. März 2008)

huhu, kann man eigentlich schon irgendwo sehen was es so für die Heromarken zukaufen gibt ab 2.4?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (20. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier ganz richtig bin, aber manche laden schon nen 2ten Teil runter und bei mir war bisher noch gar keine Aufforderung. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## MikeMcHero (21. März 2008)

Das Entfernen der diversen Zugangs-Quests ist sicher für jene, die sie mit viel Aufwand abgearbeitet haben eine weniger schöne Sache. Aber andererseits darf man nicht übersehen, das mit jedem Content-Patch / AddOn das gesamte Spiel, ein 'anderes' wird, länger wird und die Ziele, die vorher die 'Endziele' waren, plötzlich nur noch 'Zwischenziele' sind. Irgendwie muss es ja möglich sein, möglichst viel des Spieles in halbwegs erträglicher Zeit zu sehen. Wenn jemand HEUTE mit WoW anfängt, wäre es schon beinahe unzumutbar einen Char (nach der alten EP-Vergabe) auf 70 zu leveln und dann sich durch diverse Instanzen, Pre-Q's, Pre-Pre-Q's zu ackern, nur um dann nach 2 Jahren die 25er Ini von 2.4 zu sehen ... um festzustellen, dass inzwischen schon 2 weitere Addons da sind und der Loot sich mit dem aktuellen T12 - Set nicht mal im Ansatz messen kann.

Mike McHero / Tirion


----------



## Ouna (25. März 2008)

Morgen 2.4 - JUHU


----------



## Grukna (25. März 2008)

> Morgen 2.4 - JUHU



Hoffentlich.


----------



## Mirek (25. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Morgen 2.4 - JUHU




Woher weisst du das? o0


----------



## Psyli (25. März 2008)

öhm die patchnotes sind vom testserver....

das sind die richtigen:

 In Erinnerung an Gary Gygax

    * Blizzard Entertainment widmet diesen Patch Gary Gygax. Sein Beitrag zu D&D war für uns eine Inspiration und hat auf verschiedene Weise unsere Leidenschaften dafür gestärkt, unsere eigenen Spiele zu entwerfen. Als begeisterte D&D-Spieler sowie als Spieleentwickler hat uns die Nachricht von seinem Tod schwer getroffen - wir haben einen Kameraden in unseren fortwährenden Abenteuern verloren. Danke für alles und lebe wohl, Gary. Wir werden dich vermissen.

Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens

    * Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens ist nun geöffnet. Diese Zone umfasst eine neue Anlaufstelle für Quests, sowie Instanzen für 5- und 25-Spieler. Schließt Euch der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne an, um Kael'thas' ruchlose Pläne zu vereiteln. Diese neue Streitmacht besteht sowohl aus Kämpfern der Aldor, als auch der Seher und wird von den Naaru geführt. Die Spieler werden an der Eroberung der Sonnenweiten teilhaben und einen größeren Stützpunkt errichten, um Kael'thas und die Legion aufzuhalten.

Überarbeitung des Kampflogs

    * Das Kampflog wurde überarbeitet, um eine handfestere Datenausgabe zu gewährleisten, die es unter anderem ermöglicht, Gegner und Freunde in verschiedenen Farben darzustellen, oder den Kampf für Euch und Andere nach bestimmten Werten zu filtern.

Weltweites Arenaturnier

    * Spieler können nun Charaktere der Stufe 70 mit epischer Ausrüstung auf speziellen Turnierrealms erstellen und gegen andere Spieler in einem neuen weltweiten Arenaturnier antreten. Die Struktur dieses neuen Turniers wird optimale Vorraussetzungen für echten eSport schaffen und Spielern die Möglichkeit bieten, Geldpreise im Wert von über 200.000 $ zu gewinnen. Der Wettkampf wird in den kommenden Monaten beginnen und ist in zwei Qualifizierungsrunden eingeteilt, die in Europa, Nordamerika, Südkorea und Taiwan stattfinden werden. Mehr Infos zu den Teilnahmebedingungen findet Ihr auf unserer offiziellen Tunierseite.

Allgemein

    * Die zusammengeschlossenen Streitkräfte von Shattrath haben den Angriff auf die Insel Quel’Danas gestartet, um Kael'thas und der Legion am Sonnenbrunnen die Stirn zu bieten. Spieler können nun Ruf bei der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne erlangen und an einer neuen Reihe täglicher Quests teilnehmen.
    * Ein Botschafter der Bewahrer der Zeit wurde in der Taverne Weltenend in Shattrath gesehen. Spieler mit einem guten Ruf bei dieser Fraktion können dort leichten Zugang zu den Höhlen der Zeit erhalten.
    * Charaktere, die ihre Talente verlernen, werden nun gelernte Ränge von Zaubern nicht mehr vergessen. Ändern sie ihre Talente wieder zurück, müssen sie früher erlernte Ränge nicht wieder bei einem Lehrer erneut lernen.
    * Zaubertempowertung: Zaubertempowertung verringert die globale Abklingzeit von Zaubern nun bis zu einem Minimalwert von 1 Sekunde. Diese Änderung betrifft keine Nahkampf- und Fernkampffähigkeiten.
    * Von Gegenständen gewirkte Zauber: Viele von Gegenständen gewirkte Zauber wurden gewirkt, als ob der Zaubernde die Stufe des Gegenstandes hätte. Die meisten werden nun auf der Stufe des Zaubernden gewirkt und haben damit eine angemessene Chance zu verfehlen, gebannt oder widerstanden zu werden.
    * Abhärtung: Effekte, die Mana entziehen, erhalten durch Abhärtung nun denselben Malus wie durch kritische Treffer verursachter Schaden. Der dazugehörige Tooltip wurde entsprechend angepasst.
    * Auf Willenskraft basierende Manaregeneration: Die Funktion wurde dahingehend verändert, dass mit steigender Intelligenz mehr Mana pro Willenskraftpunkt regeneriert wird.
    * Waffenfertigkeit: Punkte in Waffenfertigkeiten werden nun von Stufe 1 - 59 schneller erlangt.
    * Das Limit für tägliche Quests wurde auf 25 erhöht.

Volksfähigkeiten

    * Schatzsucher: Diese Fähigkeit wird beim Tod nicht mehr abgeschaltet.

Druiden

    * Machtvolle Verjüngung: Dieses Talent beeinflusst die letzte Heilung von 'Blühendes Leben' nun im richtigen Ausmaß.
    * Geschenk der Natur: Dieses Talent beeinflusst nun auch die Heilung von 'Gelassenheit'.
    * Insektenschwarm: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
    * Aufschlitzen: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht nun basierend auf der Angriffskraft des Druiden zusätzlichen Schaden.
    * Der Heilungskoeffizient des Zaubers 'Blühendes Leben' wurde reduziert. Dieser Zauber ruft nun keine Fehlermeldung hervor, wenn 'Zauberraub' auf ihn gewirkt wird oder während der Druide unter dem Effekt von 'Gedankenkontrolle' steht.
    * 'Zerfleischen' (Bär) löst nun eine globale Abklingzeit von 1.5 Sekunden aus, von 1.0 Sekunden erhöht.
    * Mehrere der zu Gestaltwandlungsfähigkeiten gehörigen Tooltips wurden aus Konsistenzgründen aktualisiert.
    * Vollkommenheit der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit wird nicht mehr durch kritische Treffer ausgelöst werden, die der Charakter erhält, während er sitzt. Zusätzlich wird sie nun vom Talent 'Feingefühl' beeinflusst und die Schadensreduzierung wurde von 1/3/5% auf 2/3/4% verringert.
    * Beschützerinstinkt: Eure Heilzauber werden um einen Betrag erhöht, der 50/100% Eurer Beweglichkeit entspricht. Außerdem erhöht sich die Heilung, die Ihr in Katzengestalt erhaltet um 10/20%.
    * Prankenhieb: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Wirkt ein Druide in Katzengestalt 'Anspringen' wird die Animation nun richtig dargestellt.

Jäger

    * Das Anlegen einer Wurfwaffe während des Ausführens von 'Automatischer Schuss' wird keine Animationsfehler mehr hervorrufen.
    * Wirkt ein Jäger 'Leuchtfeuer', während er auf irgendeine Weise nicht sichtbar ist, wird dies nun nicht mehr zur Folge haben, dass das Leuchtfeuer für andere Spieler unsichtbar ist.
    * Mal des Jägers: Jäger, die 'Verbessertes Mal des Jägers' erlernt haben, werden nun ein 'Mal des Jägers', das von einem Jäger ohne das Talent gewirkt wurde, korrekt überschreiben.
    * Verbessertes Tier heilen: Die Chance, Fluch, Krankheit, magische oder Gifteffekte von Eurem Tier zu entfernen, wurde von 15/50% auf 50/100% erhöht.
    * Mehrfachschuss: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Der Ausdauer-Tooltip für den Begleiter eines Jägers wird nun die richtige Gesundheitserhöhung anzeigen.
    * Zauber, die bestimmte Wesen aufspüren können, halten auch nach dem Tode an.
    * Jäger werden jetzt nicht mehr herumwirbeln, wenn sie 'Gezielter Schuss' oder 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' wirken und mit dem Rücken zum Ziel stehen.

Magier

    * Arkane Explosion: Der diesen Zauber betreffende maximale Flächenschaden wurde um ca. 50% erhöht.
    * Arkane Seelenstärke: Der Betrag, um den Euer Rüstungswert erhöht wird, wurde von 50% auf 100% Eurer Intelligenz erhöht.
    * Die Manakosten der Zauber 'Blinzeln', 'Verlangsamen' und 'Zauberraub' wurden verringert.
    * Verbessertes Blinzeln: Dieses Talent verringert nicht mehr die Manakosten von 'Blinzeln', stattdessen erhöht es die Chance, dass nach dem Wirken von 'Blinzeln' alle Angriffe den Magier verfehlen, 2/4 Sek. lang um 25%.
    * Feuerzauberschutz und Frostzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie Heilzauber.
    * Erfrierung: Wird ein Frostzauber auf den Magier zurück reflektiert, ist es nun möglich, dass er vom Erfrierungseffekt betroffen wird.
    * Eisbarriere: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieses Zaubers ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
    * 'Eisige Adern' ist nicht mehr mit 'Kampfrausch', 'Heldentum' oder 'Seele der Macht' stapelbar.
    * Eisige Adern: Dieses Talent erhöht nun nicht mehr die Chance, dass Eure Kälteeffekte das Ziel einfrieren. Stattdessen gewährt es eine Chance von 100%, dass beim Wirken aller Zauber durch Schaden verursachte Unterbrechungen widerstanden werden.
    * 'Verbesserter Feuerzauberschutz' wurde zu 'Glühender Schild'.
    * Manaschild: Dieser Zauber erhält nun einen bestimmten prozentuellen Anteil des Zauberschadensbonus des Magiers als zusätzlichen Effekt.
    * Neues Talent: 'Glühender Schild': Euer Feuerzauberschutz hat eine Chance von 10/20%, Feuerzauber zurückzuwerfen. Zusätzlich dazu wird dem Zauber 'Glühende Rüstung' eine Chance von 50/100% gewährt, auch auf Zauber und Distanzangriffe zu wirken.
    * Dauerfrost: Dieses Talent erhöht nun richtigerweise den bewegungshemmenden Effekt von 'Frostrüstung', anstatt das Angriffstempo zu senken.
    * 'Zauberdiebstahl' überschreibt nicht mehr Stärkungszauber von längerer Dauer.

Paladine

    * Schild des Rächers, Heiliger Schild und Heiliger Schock: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
    * Schild des Rächers: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Kreuzfahrerstoß: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun nicht mehr den Stärkungszauber 'Pfad der Heilung' auffrischen.
    * Göttliche Eingebung: Der Mana aufladende Effekt dieses Talents kann nicht mehr von anderen bereits ausgelösten Effekten aktiviert werden.
    * Heiliger Schock: Die Heilungs-, Schadens- und Manakosten dieses Zaubers wurden erhöht.
    * Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass für verschiedene Ränge von 'Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers' zur gleichen Zeit verschiedene Symbole auf einem Ziel erscheinen, wenn dieses von mehreren Paladinen gerichtet wird.
    * Richturteil der Weisheit: Einige Fähigkeiten (so wie 'Frostblitz') haben den Mana aufladenden Effekt des Zaubers nicht ausgelöst. Das wurde nun behoben.
    * Widerstandsauren: Wenn sich zwei Paladine in einer Gruppe befinden, ist es nicht mehr möglich, dass für Spieler zweimal dieselbe Widerstandsaura aktiv ist.
    * Rechtschaffene Verteidigung: Dieser Zauber kann nun immer auf freundlich gesinnte NSCs gewirkt werden.
    * Siegel des Blutes: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun keine Zauberunterbrechung bei einem Paladin verursachen, auf dem dieses Siegel aktiv ist.
    * 'Untote aufspüren' hält nun auch nach dem Tode an.
    * Untote vertreiben (Rang 3): Dieser Zauber wurde überarbeitet und auf 'Böses vertreiben' umbenannt. Er wirkt sich nun zusätzlich zu Untoten auch auf Dämonen aus. 'Böses vertreiben' unterliegt nun den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft und hält im PvP 10 Sek. lang an.

Priester

    * 'Züchtigung' desorientiert das Ziel nicht mehr, ist jetzt ein Spontanzauber und macht das Ziel 2 Sek. lang unbeweglich.
    * 'Furchtzauberschutz' kann nun gewirkt werden, wenn man sich in Schattenform befindet.
    * Die Schadensreduzierung von 'Fokussierter Wille' wurde von 1/3/5% auf 2/3/4% verringert.
    * Innerer Fokus: 'Züchtigung' profitiert nun von 'Innerer Fokus'. Außerdem verbraucht der Zauber 'Sternensplitter' nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus'.
    * 'Massenbannung' wirkt nun auf 10 Ziele anstatt nur auf 5.
    * Seele der Macht: Erfüllt das Ziel mit Macht, sodass 15 Sek. lang dessen Zaubertempowertung um 20% erhöht und die Manakosten aller Zauber um 20% verringert werden. Dies ist nicht mit anderen Effekten, die das Tempo erhöhen, wie 'Heldentum', 'Kampfrausch' oder 'Eisige Adern' stapelbar.
    * Machtwort: Schild: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.
    * Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber wird nun verschwinden, wenn man eine Instanz betritt/verlässt, auf einen anderen Kontinent wechselt oder das Spiel verlässt.
    * Reflektierender Schild: Der reaktive Schaden dieses Talents unterbricht nicht länger Gruppenkontrolleffekte, die durch Schaden unterbrochen werden.
    * Schattenschild: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus'.
    * Schweigsame Entschlossenheit: Dieses Talent wirkt sich nun auf 'Woge des Lichts', 'Seele der Macht', 'Inspiration', 'Willensentzug', 'Blackout', 'Levitieren', 'Untote fesseln', 'Berührung der Schwäche', 'Verhexung der Schwäche' und 'Symbol der Hoffnung' aus.
    * Berührung der Schwäche: Dieser Zauber verbraucht nicht mehr 'Innerer Fokus', wenn er ausgelöst wird. Er wird jetzt auch dann richtig funktionieren, wenn der Priester, auf dem 'Berührung der Schwäche' liegt, zum Schweigen gebracht oder betäubt ist.
    * Vampirberührung: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.

Schurken

    * Fähigkeiten, die im Verstohlenheitsmodus ausgeführt werden können, ohne diesen abzubrechen, können nun auch unter dem Einfluss von 'Verschwinden' ausgeführt werden, ohne es zu unterbrechen.
    * Von der Schippe springen: Diese Fähigkeit hat nun eine Animation und einen Eintrag im Kampflog, wenn sie aktiviert wird. Wenn ein Schurke unter dem Effekt der Fähigkeit 'Von der Schippe springen' steht, wird nun immer der korrekte erlittene Schaden des Schurken angezeigt.
    * 'Verbessertes Meucheln' wird nun 'Stichwunde' genannt.
    * 'Stichwunde' erhöht Eure Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer mit 'Meucheln' um 10/20/30% und mit 'Verstümmeln' um 5/10/15%.
    * Verbessertes Sprinten: Diese Fähigkeit entfernt nun immer 'Wucherwurzeln'.
    * Kopfnuss: Die Wirkung des Zaubers wurde von 'Handlungsunfähig' zu 'Kopfnuss' geändert. Dies hat zur Folge, dass mehr Humanoide, die zuvor gegen 'Kopfnuss' immun waren, dagegen anfällig sind, während sie noch immer gegen 'Solarplexus' immun sind. Effekte, die 'Kopfnuss' entfernen, werden die Fähigkeit auch nach der Änderung entfernen.
    * Verschwinden: Bricht man diese Fähigkeit ab, kann es nun nicht mehr vorkommen, dass das Benutzer-Interface 'Schattenhaftigkeit' als aktiviert anzeigt.

Schamanen

    * Ruf des Donners: (Rang 5) verleiht nun eine Chance von 5% auf einen kritischen Treffer.
    * Kettenblitzschlag: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Erdschild: Die Manakosten wurden ungefähr um die Hälfte und die Aufladungen von 10 auf 6 verringert.
    * Elementarfokus: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht mehr entfernt, wenn 'Schamanistischer Fokus' ausgelöst wird.
    * Waffe der Flammenzunge: Wurden unterschiedliche Ränge dieser Verzauberung auf zwei Waffen gleichzeitig gewirkt, kann die Verzauberung nun nicht mehr mehrere Male pro Schwung ausgelöst werden.
    * Geisterwolf: Die Zauberzeit wurde von 3 auf 2 Sek. verringert.
    * Die globale Abklingzeit aller Totems wurde von 1,5 Sekunden auf 1 Sekunde verringert.
    * Geschick der Heilung: Dieses Talent verringert jetzt die Chance, dass Zauber gebannt werden können, um 10/20/30%. Der erhöhte Widerstand gegen Zauberbannung, den dieses Talent gewährt, trifft nun richtigerweise auch auf 'Wasseratmung' zu.
    * Waffe des Felsbeißers: Tooltip und Fehlermeldungen wurden leicht angepasst.
    * 'Schamanistische Wut' ist nun eine Fähigkeit statt eines Zaubers und kann deswegen nicht mehr gebannt werden. Sie verringert nun jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 30% und verleiht erfolgreichen Nahkampfangiffen eine Chance, Mana in Höhe von 30% Eurer Angriffskraft wiederherzustellen. Hält 15 Sekunden lang an und hat eine Abklingzeit von 2 Minuten.
    * 'Sturmschlag' hat ein neues Symbol.
    * Die Timersymbole von Totems werden nun unter dem Spielerporträt angezeigt, nachdem man einen Totemzauber gewirkt hat. Man zerstört ein Totem, indem man mit der rechten Maustaste auf dessen Timersymbol klickt.
    * 'Zähigkeit' verringert nun auch die Dauer von bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten um 10/20/30/40/50%.
    * 'Totem des Erdstoßes' pulsiert nun alle 3 und nicht mehr alle 4 Sekunden.
    * 'Totem der Feuernova' wird jetzt immer Schaden zufügen, wenn es eine Explosion hervorruft.

Hexenmeister

    * 'Blutpakt' hat nun einen Tooltip.
    * Dämonisches Wissen: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger auf versklavten Dämonen verbleiben, wenn 'Dämonensklave' entfernt wird. Der Schadensbonus wurde von 5/10/15% auf 4/8/12% verringert.
    * Dämonische Opferung: Funktioniert jetzt in sicheren Zonen (z.B. Shattrath und die Stufen des Schicksals) wie vorgesehen.
    * 'Glutsturm' reduziert jetzt zusätzlich die Zauberzeit von 'Verbrennen' um 2/4/6/8/10%.
    * Teufelswache 'Spalten': Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Netherschutz: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Talents unterbricht nicht mehr die Eroberung von Flaggen und Stützpunkten.
    * Feuerschwall: Dieses Talent funktioniert nun wieder richtig mit 'Feuerregen'.
    * Ritual der Beschwörung: Mit diesem Zauber kann man nun einen Spieler, der die Anforderungen erfüllt, direkt in eine Instanz beschwören.
    * 'Dämonen aufspüren' hält nun auch nach dem Tode an.
    * Schattenzauberschutz: Das Wirken von niedrigen Rängen dieser Zauber ist nun den gleichen Einschränkungen unterworfen wie andere Schadens- und Heilzauber.

Krieger

    * Spalten: Diese Fähigkeit wird keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * 'Endlose Wut' verleiht dem Krieger durch seinen verursachten Schaden nun die beabsichtigte Menge an Wut.
    * Verbesserte Kniesehne (Waffen): Der Effekt dieser Fähigkeit unterliegt im PvP nun den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft.
    * Haltungen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, durch ein Makro versehentlich in eine Haltung zu wechseln, in der man sich bereits befindet (Was eine globale Abklingzeit und den Verlust von Wut hervorruft).
    * Wirbelwind: Kritische Treffer mit der in der Schildhand getragenen Waffe, die durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöst werden, können jetzt 'Schlaghagel' und 'Toben' auslösen.
    * 'Schlaghagel' wird nun korrekt erneuert, wenn man mit nur 1 Aufladung einen kritischen Treffer verursacht.
    * Der Effekt von 'Verbesserte Kniesehne' (Waffen) unterliegt nun den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft im PvP.

PvP

    * Ehre, die man für einen Todesstoß erhält, unterliegt jetzt nicht mehr den Regeln nachlassender Wirkungskraft.
    * Erhaltene Ehre steht dem Spieler nun umgehend zur Verfügung.
    * Für das Töten eines Spielers, der von den Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen betroffen ist, erhält man keine Ehre mehr.
    * Es wurde eine neue tägliche PvP-Quest hinzugefügt, welche die Spieler nach Halaa und zu den Geistertürmen in der Knochenwüste schickt. Diese Quests stehen Anhängern der Allianz und Horde zu Verfügung. Man erhält sie über die jeweiligen lokalen Quest-Anlaufstellen.
    * Arenen
          o Persönliche Wertung: Wie hoch die persönliche Wertung von Spielern über die Teamwertung hinausgehen kann, ist nun unbegrenzt.
          o Die Boni, die man durch Trinken außerhalb des Kampfes erhält, treten in der Arena jetzt verzögert ein. Es dauert nun fünf Sekunden, bis die vollen Manaregenerationsboni zur Wirkung kommen.
          o Wartezeiten für Arenakämpfe wurden verkürzt. Spieler können nun schneller als vorher an Kämpfen teilnehmen.
          o 'Schattensicht' erhöht nun den erlittenen Schaden um 5%, anstatt Schaden über Zeit zu verursachen. Die Dauer wurde von 21 auf 15 Sekunden verkürzt.
          o Von Furcht betroffene Spieler, die in Arenen aus dem Kampfgebiet flüchten (sie fallen durch die Welt oder laufen durch die Wand), werden nun in die Mitte der jeweiligen Karte zurückteleportiert.
    * Schlachtfelder
          o Wenn ein Spieler 50-mal oder häufiger auf einem Schlachtfeld stirbt, ist er für den Rest der Schlacht keine Ehre mehr wert.
          o Nachdem man ein Schlachtfeld neu betritt, werden Nachrichten, die den Einstieg eines anderen Spielers melden, 1 Minute lang zusammengefasst angezeigt. Im Alteractal lautet die Meldung in etwa "28 Spieler sind der Schlacht beigetreten," anstatt der Meldung von einem Spieler pro Zeile. Nach Ablauf der ersten Minute funktioniert das Melden wie bisher. Außerdem wurden alle Nachrichten nach Abschluss des Schlachtfeldes, wenn Spieler das Schlachtfeld verlassen und Ehrenabzeichen erhalten, entfernt.
          o Schlachtfeldrunen: Tempo-, Wiederherstellungs- und Berserker-Stärkungszauber, die man in Schlachtfeldern erhält, brechen nun nicht mehr 'Verstohlenheit' oder 'Schleichen' ab.
          o Alteractal
                + Hauptmann Balinda Steinbruch kann nicht mehr unterbrochen oder zum Schweigen gebracht werden. Das Wirken ihrer Zauber kann auch nicht mehr verlangsamt werden. Außerdem Fügt ihr Wasserelementar mehr Schaden zu und kann nicht mehr gebannt werden.
                + Vanndar Sturmlanze und Balinda Steinbruch haben nun weniger Gesundheit, um sie diesbezüglich mit Drek’Thar und Hauptmann Galvangar gleichzusetzen...
                + Kriegsmeister/Marschälle im Alteractal erhöhen nun gegenseitig ihre maximale Gesundheit und Schaden um 25%. Dieser Effekt ist stapelbar.
                + Hordespieler beginnen die Schlacht nun näher an Drek'Thar und Burg Frostwolf.
                + Man kann dem Schlachtfeld nun auch als Gruppe beitreten.
          o Kriegshymnenschlucht
                + Wenn beide Flaggen aufgehoben wurden, werden deren Träger nach ca. 10 Minuten 50% und nach ca. 15 Minuten 100% mehr Schaden erhalten.
                + Flaggenträger werden nun 45 Sekunden nachdem sie die Flagge aufgehoben haben auf der Karte angezeigt.

Berufe

    * Der Fraktionshändler für den Sonnenbrunnen verfügt nun über einige neue Handwerksgegenstände:
          o Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der ein Kristall der Leere in zwei große Prismasplitter zerbrochen werden kann.
          o Eine Verzauberungsformel, mit der die Verteidigungswertung einer Brustrüstung um +15 erhöht wird.
          o Drei Rezepte für Juwelenschleifer, mit denen aus Dämmersteinen, Talasiten und Edeltopasen Sockelsteine hergestellt werden können, die das Zaubertempo erhöhen.
          o Zwei neue Rezepte für Metaedelsteine.
    * Alchimie
          o Arthas' Gabe ist nun 20-mal stapelbar.
          o 'Arkanit transmutieren' hat nun keine Abklingzeit mehr.
    * Kochen
          o Gebratene Blutflosse erhöht nun alle Magiewiderstandsarten, anstatt Ausdauer und Willenskraft zu erhöhen.
          o Neue Rezepte, 'Verkohlter Bärenkebap' und 'Saftiger Bärenburger', können nun von Bale (Horde) oder Malygen (Allianz) im Teufelswald gekauft werden. Um diese Rezepte zu lernen wird eine Fertigkeit von 250 benötigt und sie werden mit Fleisch von Bären der Stufen 48-56 hergestellt. Das wird Spielern helfen, ihre Kochfertigkeit auf 300 zu erhöhen ohne zu angeln.
    * Verzauberkunst
          o Für die Verzauberung 'Schild - Widerstand' werden nun weniger Materialien benötigt.
    * Ingenieurskunst
          o Quietschspross in Ratschet verkauft nun Baupläne für den schwachen Rekombobulator.
          o Die Tooltips von 'Goblinüberbrückungskabel' und 'Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL' erwähnen nun die Abklingzeit.
          o Das Handwerkermonokel hat nun keine Stufenanforderung mehr.
          o Der Betäubungseffekt von Ingenieursbomben und -granaten wird nun als Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekt betrachtet und unterliegt den Regeln der dazugehörigen Kategorie verminderter Wirkungskraft. Bomben und Granaten verursachen nun Schaden an Zielen, die gegen Betäubungs- und Handlungsunfähigkeitseffekte immun sind.
          o Ein neuer Bauplan wurde hinzugefügt, 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem-Lite', eine Stoffversion der 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem'. Dieser Bauplan droppt von Mechanolord Kapazitus.
          o Die Werte von 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem' wurden zu Gunsten von Angriffkraft verändert und verleihen keine Ausdauer mehr.
          o Trägt ein Spieler eine PvP-Flagge wird die Nutzung von 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem' und 'Raketenstiefel Xtrem-Lite' nun verursachen, dass er die Flagge fallen lässt. (Kriegshymnenschlucht, Auge des Sturms und Zangarmarschen)
    * Angeln
          o Neue tägliche Quests für Angler! Besucht den mysteriösen alten Mann, der am Silmyrsee außerhalb von Shattrath fischt und findet heraus, welche Schätze er anzubieten hat.
          o 'Fischsuche' zeigt nun Leckerfischschwärme und schlammiges aufgewühltes Wasser korrekt an.
          o Schwärme von Teufelsfinnen wurden zu 'Fischschwärmen in Brackwasser' geändert - hier findet man hauptsächlich goldene Stachelflosser und ein paar Teufelsfinnen.
          o Die Stufenanforderung zum Benutzen des Buches 'Expertenangeln - Der Barsch und du' wurde entfernt.
    * Kräuterkunde
          o Urflechte hat jetzt eine Chance, Teufelslotus anstatt ein zufälliges grünes Schmuckstück zu droppen.
          o Schwarzer Lotus, den man von der Haut/Rinde von Kreaturen der Scherbenwelt sammeln konnte, wurde durch Teufelslotus ersetzt.
          o Die Chance, dass Teufelsgras, Traumwinden, Zottel- und Flammenkappen einen Teufelslotus beinhalten, wurde erhöht.
          o Auf der Rinde des Warpzweigs gibt es nun auch im heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad Pflanzen zu pflücken.
    * Juwelenschleifen
          o Es wurde eine Vorlage hinzugefügt, mit der man mehrere Edelsteine von guter Qualität (grün) zu einem Edelstein von überragender Qualität (blau) umwandeln kann. Diese Vorlage ist nun bei Juwelenschleifergroßmeistern erhältlich.
    * Lederverarbeitung
          o Schattenöl kann nun in Taschen für Lederverarbeitung verstaut werden.
    * Bergbau
          o Die Chance, dass beim Verhütten von Erzen die Fertigkeit gesteigert wird, wurde in den meisten Fällen erhöht.

Quests

    * Es gibt nun neue tägliche Quests für die heroische und nicht-heroische Version des 5-Mann-Dungeons 'Terrasse der Magister' am Sonnenbrunnen.
    * Erfahrungen für Dungeon- und Gruppenquests: Erfahrung, die man für Dungeon- und 5-Mann-Gruppenquests in der Scherbenwelt erhält, wurde in fast allen Fällen erhöht.
    * Für die Tagesquest 'Flucht aus Skettis' wird man nun nicht mehr so großzügig belohnt.
    * Die Anzahl an patrouillierenden Drakoniden der Schattenanbeter (Elitemobs) auf der Terrasse von Ata'mal wurde auf die Hälfte verringert. Die meisten der Verbliebenen patrouillieren nun längere Strecken.
    * Die Taschenplätze von Graumähnes Futtersack wurden auf 8 erhöht.
    * Die Donnerlanze glitzert für Anhänger der Allianz nun nicht mehr und wird auch nicht mehr auf der Minikarte angezeigt, wenn 'Schatzsucher' aktiviert ist.
    * 'Schrumpftreibstoff' wird nun als Dungeonquest für den Versunkenen Tempel angezeigt.

Dungeons und Schlachtzüge

    * Alle Raidbosse in Instanzen für 25-Spieler droppen nun mehr Gold!
    * Alle Raidbosse in Instanzen für 25-Spieler, die Setmarken fallen lassen, droppen nun eine zusätzliche Marke!
    * Alle Raidbosse, die zuvor keine Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit bei sich trugen, haben nun eines bei sich!
    * Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um Hyjal zu betreten.
    * Es ist jetzt keine Abstimmungsquest mehr notwendig, um den Schwarzen Tempel zu betreten.
    * Spieler, welche die Abstimmungsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal abgeschlossen haben, wird der Titel "Hand von A'dal" verliehen.
    * Es ist nun möglich, gegen Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas zu kämpfen, ohne zuvor die anderen Bosse der dazugehörigen Instanz zu töten.
    * Die Zauber 'Instabile Wolke' und 'Frostatem' werden nun korrekt wie bewegungseinschränkende Zauber behandelt.
    * Schemenhafte Untote und mechanische Wesen sind nun Blutungseffekten unterworfen.
    * Elementare Wesen sind jetzt nicht mehr explizit gegen Gift- und Krankheitseffekte immun. Elementare, mit Immunitäten gegen Naturmagie, sind jedoch noch immer gegen Gifte der Kategorie Natur immun.
    * Sockelsteine, die man in heroischen Instanzen findet, gelten in Bezug auf das Anlegen nun nicht mehr als einzigartig.
    * Die Beute von Verdammnisfürst Kazzak und dem Verdammniswandler wird nun beim Anlegen gebunden. Zusätzlich wurde das von den Bossen gedroppte Gold erheblich erhöht.
    * In Hyjal erhält man nun viel mehr Ruf bei den Wächtern der Sande.
    * Höhlen der Zeit: Der heroische Schwarze Morast
          o Bewahrerinnen und Fürsten der Zeitrisse haben nun weniger Gesundheit.
    * Höhlen der Zeit: Berg Hyjal
          o Die Quest 'Phiolen der Ewigkeit' wird nun nicht mehr benötigt, um Hyjal zu betreten. Man benötigt sie noch immer, um die Ringe der Fraktion zu erhalten.
          o Azgalors Feuerregen hat nun einen niedrigeren Wirkungsradius.
    * Höhlen der Zeit: Das Alte Hügelland
          o Der Effekt 'Menschliche Illusion' wird nun immer korrekt entfernt, wenn ein Spieler die Instanz verlässt.
          o Aufklärer von Durnholde spawnen in der heroischen Version der Instanz nicht mehr. Die Platzierung von Kreaturen in und um Burg Durnholde ist im heroischen und normalen Modus nun gleich.
    * Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Magtheridons Kammer
          o Viele Gameplay-Elemente der Begegnungen in Magtheridons Kammer wurden verändert, um sie insgesamt weniger komplex und leichter zu machen.
    * Karazhan
          o Der Schlüssel des Meisters wird nicht mehr benötigt um Karazhan zu betreten. Die Tore von Karazhan werden jedoch wie bisher mit dem Schlüssel des Meister geöffnet werden müssen.
    * Insel des Sonnenbrunnens: Terrasse der Magister
          o Hinter Kael'thas befindet sich nun eine Teleportationskugel, die nach Kael'thas' Tod aktiviert wird und Spieler aus der Terrasse der Magister herausteleportiert.
    * Festung der Stürme: Kael'thas
          o Die Dampfwolken bei der Begegnung mit Kael'thas sind jetzt um einiges leichter zu sehen.
    * Festung der Stürme: Die Mechanar
          o Die Mechanar: Es ist nun nicht mehr möglich, durch das Mitbringen des Behälterschlüssels der Legion aus einer anderen Kopie der Instanz ein zusätzliches Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit zu erhalten.
    * Festung der Stürme: Das Auge
          o Der Leerhäscher ist nun wieder gegen 'Rechtschaffenheit' immun.
    * Zul’Aman
          o Jan'alai wird jetzt Spieler nur dann zu sich teleportieren, wenn sie zu weit von ihm weg stehen.

Gegenstände

    * Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.
    * Ornat des Avatars: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets wird nun wie beabsichtigt von 'Vampirumarmung' verbraucht.
    * Blutiger Messingschlagring, Unheimliche Stalllaterne, Baelogs Kurzbogen und Natternhauttasche sind jetzt von hervorragender Qualität.
    * Blaue Wildlederschuhe können nun entzaubert werden.
    * Kristallgeschmiedete Gewandung: Der Bonus des zweiteiligen Sets wird jetzt richtig berechnet. Zusätzlich greift der Bonus des vierteiligen Sets jetzt wie beabsichtigt nur noch beim nächsten Wirken von 'Heiliges Licht'.
    * Ornat des Orkans: Handwerksfertigkeiten heben den Aufladungseffekt nicht länger auf.
    * Dunkelmond-Karte: Wahnsinn: Wirken und Kanalisieren wird durch den Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstands nicht mehr unterbrochen.
    * Hand des Toten: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes funktioniert jetzt auch, während das Ziel sitzt. Zusätzlich kann sein Effekt jetzt korrekterweise gebannt oder entfernt werden.
    * Umhang der Todesschwingenbrut: Dieser Umhang wird nun beim Anlegen und nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden.
    * Druiden-PvP-Sets: Gleichgewicht: Der Bewegungstempobonus in Bären-, Katzen- und Reisegestalt wurde durch einen neuen Bonus auf 'Zorn' und 'Sternenfeuer' ersetzt.
    * Druiden-PvP-Sets: Wiederherstellung: Der Bewegungstempobonus in Bären-, Katzen- und Reisegestalt wurde durch einen neuen Bonus auf 'Heilende Berührung' ersetzt.
    * Diskombobulatorstrahl: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene Spieler nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
    * Frostfeuerornat: Der Widerstandsbonus dieses Sets funktioniert auch mit den in Burning Crusade eingeführten Rängen von 'Magische Rüstung'.
    * Lederhandschuhe des Gladiators: Der Arena-Bonus wird Gegner nun wie beabsichtigt davon abhalten, Zauber einer bestimmten Art zu wirken, wenn die Kanalisierung eines Zaubers dieser Art durch den Schaden von 'Tödlicher Wurf' unterbrochen wird.
    * Gnomengedankenkontrollkappe: Opfer der Gnomengedankenkontrollkappe werden nicht mehr von 'Vorahnung' betroffen sein, wenn die Gedankenkontrolle durch 'Segen des Schutzes' beendet wird.
    * Donnerfaust des Gladiators: Der Setbonus beim Tragen von 4 Setteilen wurde von 70% auf 50% reduziert.
    * Gnomischer Geflügelisierer: Dieser Gegenstand wird auf berittene Spieler nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
    * Goblinraketenwerfer: Kreaturen erlangen keine Gesundheit mehr zurück, während sie von dem Betäubungseffekt dieses Gegenstandes betroffen sind.
    * Schwerer Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht länger möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig verbinden.
    * Netherstoffverband: Es ist mit diesem Gegenstand nicht länger möglich, dass zwei Spieler dasselbe Ziel gleichzeitig verbinden.
    * Götze der Halbmondgöttin: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Nachwachsen' wurde erhöht.
    * Götze der wilden Schatten: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Zerfetzen' wurde erhöht.
    * Götze der Rabengöttin: Die Bonusheilung, kritische Schadenswertung und kritische Zaubertrefferwertung für diesen Gegenstand wurden erhöht. Außerdem kann es nicht mehr vorkommen, dass die Anwendung des Heilungsbonus fehlschlägt.
    * Götze des versteckten Mondes: Die Abklingzeit, die in einem vorangegangenen Patch hinzugefügt worden ist, wurde wieder entfernt.
    * Götze von Ursoc: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Aufschlitzen' wurde erhöht und im Tooltip werden jetzt der Bonus für den regelmäßigen als auch den Anfangsschaden verständlich angezeigt.
    * Götze des weißen Hirsches: Die Dauer wurde verlängert.
    * Die Werte von Gegenständen, die für Vergeltungs-Paladine gedacht sind, wurden angepasst. Vergeltungs-Paladine sollten nun eine Erhöhung ihres Schadens pro Sekunde bemerken.
    * Jadeanhänger der Zauberwucht: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht erzeugten physischen Schaden nicht mehr.
    * Gewandung des Rechtsprechers: Der Bonus, den man für das Tragen von 2 Gegenständen dieses Sets erhält, verleiht dem Effekt des Zaubers 'Richturteil des Lichts' nun immer die korrekte Anzahl an Bonusheilung.
    * Buchband der absoluten Wahrheit: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Heiliges Licht' wurde erhöht.
    * Buchband des göttlichen Willens: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Siegel' und 'Richturteil der Rechtschaffenheit' wurde erhöht.
    * Buchband der Heilung: Die Dauer der Manaregeneration wurde erhöht. Der Name des Stärkungszaubers, den dieser Gegenstand verleiht, wurde zu 'Gunst der Naaru' umbenannt, um eine Verwechslung mit 'Anmut des Lichts' auszuschließen.
    * Buchband der rechtschaffenen Macht: Der Bonusschaden auf 'Kreuzfahrerstoß' wurde erhöht.
    * Buchband der erlösten Seelen: Der Bonus auf 'Lichtblitz' wurde verringert und der Bonus auf 'Heiliges Licht' erhöht.
    * Buchband des Unerträglichen: Dieser Gegenstand erhöht jetzt den Schaden von 'Heiliger Zorn' und 'Exorzismus' anstatt ihre Manakosten zu senken.
    * Nethervortex werden nun nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden und können jetzt von G'eras für 15 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit gekauft werden!
    * Robe der Maskerade: Der Willenskraftbonus dieses Gegegenstandes löst nun alle Vorteile vom Talent 'Baum des Lebens' korrekt aus.
    * Meisterlicher Sturmhammer: Der Kettenblitz, den dieser Gegenstand auslöst, wird nun keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Mojo: Ein Spieler, der für PvP markiert ist, kann andere Spieler nicht mehr für PvP markieren, indem er Mojo küsst.
    * Mondweidenhirschlenden können nun von Begleitern, die Fleisch fressen, verzehrt werden.
    * Noggenfoggers Elixier: Es ist nicht länger möglich, diesen Gegenstand zu verwenden, um die menschliche Illusion des alten Hügellands außerhalb der Instanz aufrechtzuerhalten.
    * Paladin-Gladiatorensets: Heiler: Der Setbonus, der die Abklingzeit von 'Hammer der Gerechtigkeit' verkürzte, wurde durch einen Heilungsbonus auf 'Heiliger Schock' ersetzt.
    * Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Richturteile von Paladinen lösen diesen Gegenstand wieder wie beabsichtigt aus.
    * Spieler können ab jetzt nur noch 80 herbeigezauberte Manakekse gleichzeitig tragen.
    * Urnether werden nun nicht mehr beim Aufheben gebunden!
    * PvP-Relikte: Der Abhärtungsbonus von Götzen, Buchbänden und Totems ist nicht länger stapelbar, indem man mehrere Relikte nacheinander anlegt.
    * Paladin-PvP-Sets: Vergeltung: Die Ausrüstungsgegenstände haben nun auch einen Abhärtungsbonus.
    * Die Rufbelohnungsverkäufer in Shattrath, die Shattrath-Fläschchen anbieten, verkaufen nun Fläschchen des reinen Todes und Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts.
    * Schamanen-PvP-Sets: Elementar: Der Widerstand gegen Zauberunterbrechung beim Wirken von 'Blitzschlag' wurde auf 50% verringert.
    * Schamanen-PvP-Stiefel: Der Bonus auf das Bewegungstempo des Geisterwolfs, der vor 'The Burning Crusade' auf diesen Stiefeln haftete, funktioniert nicht mehr für Charaktere ab Stufe 61.
    * Shattrath-Fläschchen können nun in der Schlachtzugsinstanz auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau verwendet werden.
    * Der Schädel des Gul'dan: Dieses Gegenstand verwendet nun dieselbe Abklingzeit wie ähnliche Schmuckstücke.
    * Dampfpanzersteuerung: Dieser Gegenstand kann nun nicht mehr das Kriegertalent 'Zweiter Wind' auslösen, wenn der Krieger den Panzer außer Reichweite fährt.
    * Blauer Overall, Brandholzschärpe, Feuerwandlerstiefel, Handschuhe des Kapelan, Teuflische Stiefel, Handschuhe des Winterschlafs, Hose des Winterschlafs, Kimbrastiefel, Blaunebelhandschuhe, Nachthauchbeinkleider, Heilige Begräbnisbeinkleider, Türkise Schärpe, Wollstiefel und Wirbelschnitter: Der Effekt dieser Gegenstände wird jetzt richtigerweise als passiv angezeigt und nicht mehr, dass er durch Benutzung erzielt wird.
    * Donnerschlag: Der Kettenblitz, den dieser Gegenstand auslöst, wird nun keine zweiten Ziele mehr treffen, die unter Effekten zur Gruppenkontrolle stehen, die bei erlittenem Schaden abgebrochen werden, wie z.B. 'Verwandlung', 'Kopfnuss', etc.
    * Foliant des Lichtbringers: Der Blockwert und die Dauer des Stärkungszaubers wurden erhöht.
    * Totem der pulsierenden Erde: Die Manakostenreduzierung für 'Blitzschlag' wurde leicht erhöht.
    * Kriegsaxt des rachsüchtigen Gladiators: Die Waffenverzögerung wurde verringert.
    * Gewichtssteine und Wetzsteine: Der durch diese temporäre Verzauberung verursachte Bonusschaden greift nun auch, während die Gestalt eines Spielers verändert ist.
    * Feuerwasser der Winterfelle: Der Tooltip spezifiziert nicht mehr nur Nahkampfangriffskraft.

Benutzerinterface

    * Das Interfaceoptionsmenü wurde vollständig überarbeitet. Addons, die mit diesem interagieren benötigen nun eine Aktualisierung.
    * Das Kampflog wurde verbessert.
          o Neue Tabs sind zur Gliederung der Kampfnachrichten verfügbar.
          o Über Strg-Rechtsklicken gibt es nun eine neue Funktionalität, die die individuelle Gliederung von Informationen ermöglicht.
          o Freunden und Gegnern können Farben zugeordnet werden.
          o Das Format der Datei WoWCombatLog.txt wurde geändert und ist von Programmen nun leichter lesbar.
          o Spielertalente und -zauber können nun im Chat verlinkt werden.
    * Zaubersequenzen funktionieren nun wieder mit Platznummern.
    * Schreibt ein GM eine Nachricht, wird sein Name nun durch ein Blizzard-Symbol hervorgehoben.
    * Ihr könnt einer Fraktion nun im Ruffenster den Krieg erklären, während Ihr euch im Kampf befindet.
    * Zaubertempo und Rüstung durchschlagen wird nun im Charakterfenster angezeigt. (Rüstung durchschlagen im Bereich der Trefferwertung und Zauberdurchschlagskraft im Bereich der Zaubertrefferwertung).
    * Die Verzauberungen von Waffen werden nun bei der Charakterauswahl angezeigt.
    * Für jeden Freund könnt Ihr nun in der Freundesliste Notizen hinzufügen. Klickt auf das Notiz-Symbol, um für einen bestimmten Freund eine Notiz zu verfassen.
    * Eine Option wurde im Benutzerinterface hinzugefügt, um freie Taschenplätze anzuzeigen. Wird diese aktiviert, so zeigt Euer Rucksack die Anzahl der insgesamt freien Taschenplätze an.
    * Ihr könnt nun Quests im Chatlog verlinken, indem Ihr auf den Questnamen im Chatfenster Shift-klickt.
    * Die Händler zeigen nun an, wie viele Seiten mit Waren sie haben (Seite 1 von 2).
    * Änderungen an der Gildenbank
          o Ränge können nun angegeben werden, um Geldentnahme oder Reparatur (oder beides) zu genehmigen.
          o Beim Kauf eines Gildenbankfachs wird nun zuerst Geld aus der Gildenbank genommen, bevor das persönliche Geld benutzt wird. Dies wird auch im Log aufgezeichnet.
          o Jedes Fach hat nun eine Informationsleiste. Diese Leiste kann für Regeln und Anfragen bezüglich des Fachs oder Sonstiges benutzt werden.
    * Wenn Gegenstände geplündert werden, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden werden, so wird nun der Name des Gegenstands in den Dialog eingebunden. Ihr könnt nun überprüfen, dass der richtige Gegenstand beim Aufnehmen gebunden wird.
    * Gegenstände, die beim Aufnehmen gebunden werden, und die nur Ihr aufnehmen könnt (z.B. heroische Abzeichen), werden keinen Bestätigungsdialog mehr anzeigen.
    * Spieler können nun die Plünderarten 'Plündern als Gruppe', 'Reihum' und 'Bedarf vor Gier' abwählen. Wenn ein Spieler dies aktiviert schließt er sich aus dem Plünderzyklus aus. Diese Option kann über das Rechtsklick-Menü am Charakterportrait angewählt werden.
    * Im Modus des Plündermeisters werden nun alle Spieler über Leichnamen glitzernde Sterne sehen, die Beute enthalten, welche die Seltenheitsschwelle des Plündermeisters überschreitet. So kann jeder die Gegenstände des Plündermeisters sehen, auch wenn man nicht mit ihnen interagieren kann. Nach wie vor kann nur der Plündermeister diese plündern.
    * Die Suche nach Gegenständen über das Handwerksfenster zeigt nun nicht mehr leere Kategorien an.
    * Die Namen über den Köpfen naher Spieler, die auf Eurer Freundesliste sind, werden nun in einer anderen Farbe dargestellt. So könnt Ihr diese erkennen, wenn sie sich in Eurer Nähe befinden.
    * Gestapelte Gegenstände zeigen im Auktionshaus nun den Preis pro Einheit und den Sofortkaufpreis pro Einheit an, wenn Ihr mit dem Mauszeiger über die Gegenstände fahrt.
    * Das Benutzerinterface für Berufe wurde verbessert und erlaubt nun die Suche nach mehr Gegenstandssorten. So könnt ihr nun, zum Beispiel nach Sockelfarbe, Wirkung (z. B. Kritischer Treffer) oder Wirkung der Edelsteine suchen (z. B. Stärke). Zusätzlich wurde die Suche nach Gegenständen mit gewissen Stufenanforderungen intuitiver gestaltet. So könnt Ihr nun z. B. nach Stufe "15-20" suchen, um Gegenstände zu finden, die eine Mindeststufenanforderung von 15 bis 20 haben.
    * Der Tooltip für Ausweichen, Blocken und Parieren des Spielers wurde im Charakterfenster leicht abgeändert.
    * Das Rendering von Partikeleffekten wurde optimiert, um die Bildrate zu verbessern.
    * Der Zauberbalken beim Wirken von 'Blizzard' oder 'Feuerregen' wird bei erhöhter Zaubertempowertung nun richtig dargestellt.
    * Weitere Details zur Anpassung des Benutzerinterfaces gibt es im Forum Interfaceanpassung.

Spielwelt

    * Alteractal, Arathibecken, Kriegshymnenschlucht, Arena des Schergrats, Arena von Lordaeron und Arena von Nagrand: Spieler, die in diesen Arealen unter die Welt fallen, werden nun sterben und nicht mehr stecken bleiben.
    * Die Variante von 'Drohruf', welche von Kreaturen benutzt wird, wurde in 'Furchterregender Schrei' geändert. Das direkte Ziel dieser Fertigkeit wird nicht mehr betäubt, sondern ist nun von Furcht betroffen.
    * Geschöpfe: Tiere der Stufe 1, die nur zur Zierde gedacht sind (Eichhörnchen, Frösche, etc.), gelten für Kettenzauber und -fähigkeiten nun nicht mehr als Ziele.
    * Verdammniswandler: Diese Kreatur löst nun nicht mehr die 'Dunkelmond-Karte: Vergeltung' des Spielers aus, um anschließend den Verdammniswandler den Spieler angreifen zu lassen.
    * Elitemobs auf den Plateaus im Schergrat: Die Chance, dass diese Kreaturen blaue 'ausgelaugte' Gegenstände droppen, wurde erhöht.
    * Das Auge von Culuthas und der Hund von Culuthas droppen nun graue Beute.
    * Schlächterklaue der Gefräßige kann nun gehäutet werden.
    * Die Nutzung von Objekten (Kisten, Minen, Kräuter) löst keine Angriffe neutraler Kreaturen mehr aus.
    * Monströse Kaliri haben nun gelernt Spieler zu verfolgen, welche direkt nach oben fliegen.
    * Splitterzahnraufer: Diese Kreatur droppt nun Fleisch, wie alle anderen Bären.
    * Seltene Kreaturen in der Scherbenwelt
          o Bei folgenden Kreaturen wurden die Lebenspunkte sowie der Schaden erheblich gesenkt: Collidus der Sphärenwächter, Gierschlund, Hemathion, Kraator, Marticar, Mordruck und Nuramoc
    * Die Bank in Ratchet hat nun Zugang zu den Gildentresoren.
    * Am Gasthaus in Darnassus gibt es jetzt einen Briefkasten.

Bugfixes

    * Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der verursachte, dass Auktionen niemals beendet wurden, da sich der entsprechende Gegenstand nicht mehr im Auktionshaus befand.
    * Räuber des Splitterholzpostens respawnen jetzt wieder zusammen mit Torek. Dies war nicht der Fall, wenn Duriel Mondfeuer und ihre Wachen getötet wurden, während die Räuber noch am Leben waren.
    * Weibliche Draenei bleiben nicht mehr unter einer Wurzel in dem Tunnel stecken, welcher in die Tiefschwarze Grotte im Eschental führt.
    * Die Quest "Der Korpulente" wird in der Questbeschreibung nicht mehr als Gruppenquest angezeigt.
    * Säbler/Tiger-Reittiere hinterlassen nun Fußabdrücke, wenn sie sich rückwärts durch Schnee bewegen.
    * Die Waffenskalierung der Friedensbewahrer von Ogri'la wurde so angepasst, dass sie auch dazu geeignet sind, den Frieden zu bewahren.
    * Ausstöpseln der Boxen/Kopfhörer während des Intro-Videos führt nicht mehr dazu, dass das Video einfriert, bis es abgebrochen wird.
    * Begleiter können Kreaturen jetzt ganz normal attackieren, wenn sich diese in der Nähe von Wänden auf der Rampe in Zul'Aman/ Bärenflügel befinden.
    * Die Flagge auf der Schlachtfeld-Karte im Auge des Sturms wird nicht mehr als im Besitz der Horde angezeigt, selbst wenn ein Allianzspieler diese aufgenommen hat.
    * Kanalisierte Zauber werden nun nicht mehr bewirken, dass die Zauberleiste dauerhaft angezeigt wird, wenn während des Kanalisierens ein Arena-Schlachtfeld betreten wird.
    * Leichen von Blutelfen auf dem Alteractal-Schlachtfeld enthalten nun wie vorgesehen Beute.
    * Wenn man Mitglied eines 3v3- und 2v2-Areanteams ist und letzteres verlässt, um ein neues 2v2-Team zu erstellen, werden nun nicht mehr die falschen Mitgliederverzeichnisse für die Teams angezeigt
    * Steigt man in einen Arenakampf ein, bevor ein anderer Arenakampf "geschlossen" wurde, wird die persönliche Arenawertung nun korrekt aktualisiert.
    * Wenn man ein Mitglied eines Arenateams, das offline ist, zum Teamkapitän befördern möchte, wird keine Fehlermeldung ("Spieler nicht gefunden") mehr angezeigt.
    * Wird ein Arenateam aufgelöst, während man sich in einem Arenakampf befindet, wird das Arenainterface nun keine Störungen mehr anzeigen, die nur durch einen Logout behoben werden konnten.
    * Das Petitionsfenster für Arenateams wird nun automatisch geschlossen, wenn der Teamkapitän außer Reichweite ist oder offline geht.
    * Wechselt man ein Arenateam nach einem Arenakampf, wird der PvP-Tab nicht mehr die Wertung des alten Teams anzeigen.
    * Wenn man einen neuen Titel erhält, wird nun eine Chatnachricht angezeigt.
    * Jegliche Zauber, dessen Wirkungsbereich durch einen Zielkreis bestimmt werden muss, kann nun auf alle Texturen gewirkt werden.
    * Quests im Alteractal werden nun für Spieler ab Stufe 65 wie vorgesehen durch ein goldenes ! oder blaues ? gekennzeichnet.
    * Nazan in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle (Bollwerk) wird nur noch landen, wenn Vazruden der Herold getötet wurde oder Nazan schwer angeschlagen ist.
    * Archimonde wirkt seinen 'Würgegriff der Legion' nicht mehr auf Begleiter.
    * Es ist nicht mehr möglich für eine heroische Instanz gespeichert zu werden, wenn man deren Vorrausetzung nicht erfüllt.
    * Der Feldreparaturbot 74A kann nun überall in der Höhle des Schlangenschreins aufgestellt werden, ohne durch den Boden zu fallen.
    * Flächenzauber, die auf den Boden gewirkt werden, können nun überall in der Dampfkammer des Echsenkessels eingesetzt werden.
    * Zauber, die über einen Zielradius auf den Boden verfügen, können nun auf allen Texturen gewirkt werden.
    * Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters: Effekte zur Gruppenkontrolle wie 'Streuschuss' werden durch den Proc nicht mehr beendet.
    * Trägt ein Troll eine Mondstoffkapuze des rachsüchtigen Gladiators oder Satinkapuze des rachsüchtigen Gladiators, werden nun auch seine Hauer angezeigt.
    * Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne: Die Animationen des Bogens werden nun wie vorgesehen angezeigt.
    * Die Abgrenzungen des Legionsrings werden nun nicht mehr ab und zu verschwinden.
    * Monatliche Quests werden nun wie vorgesehen um Mitternacht (Serverzeit) zurückgesetzt.
    * Es wurde ein Fehler in den Netherschwingenfeldern im Schattenmondtal behoben, der dazu führte, dass Spieler auf einem fliegenden Reittier absitzen, jedoch nicht mehr aufsitzen konnten.
    * Es ist nicht mehr möglich, über Gildentresore in Städten der gegnerischen Fraktion auf die Gildenbank zuzugreifen.
    * Der Aufziehraketenbot kann nicht mehr mit Stärkungszaubern belegt werden.
    * Spieler mit Moderatorenstatus in benutzerdefinierten Channels verlieren diesen Status nun wie vorgesehen, wenn sie vom Channelbesitzer gekickt werden.
    * Das Versenden eines Briefes an einen Charakter, der nicht existiert, löst nun folgende Meldung aus: "Kann Nachrichtenempfänger nicht finden".


----------



## Ouna (25. März 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das? o0


MMO Champion


----------



## Unéthiel (25. März 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist. Ich meine ja es wird alles einfacher damit es viele Leute sehn, was ist so verkehrt daran ? Die Leute die das ganze als Herausforderung und Arbeit sehn sind an diesen Stellen vorbei. Jetzt kommen halt Leute nach die weniger Zeit für Raids, haben und können sich den Content auch anschaun.
Das finde ich persönlich einen recht guten Kompromiß. Die Raid Gilden für die es das größte is stundenlang an einem Boss zu sitzen und Taktiken auszutüfteln oder zu probieren sind durch, die Casual Gilden die ebenfalls gern hinmöchten können jetzt auch mal MH oder BT sehn. Seit BC ca. gibt es mit jedem Patch diese Threads in denen die Leute die Angst haben es könnten ja zuviele Leute T.. bekommen oder auf einmal andere Leute dieselben Items wie man selber haben. Leute das is armselig .. gönnt den andern doch auch mal was. Ja sie haben diese Teile dann leichter bekommen. ABER Ihr die Ihr rumjammert wusstest vorher das das kommt, also hättet Ihr nur zu warten brauchen und hättet die Teile mit genausowenig Aufwand haben können.


----------



## tonmeister440 (25. März 2008)

hi,


hier reden soviele davon, das die pre's eine riesen arbeit war. kann mir einer sagen wo ich meine personalangaben abgeben muss, damit ich damit auch geld verdienen kann. bis jetzt hab ichgedacht das sei ein spiel und man macht das alles aus spass, aber wenn das arbeit ist, dann will ich auch geld verdienen so wie whiner hier.


anscheinend schrumpft euer p****enlagment damit das die pre's abgeschafft werden. aber müsst doch nicht traurig sein, ihr bekommt doch nen tollen titel, der sollte das doch wieder ausgleichen.

gruss tonmeister440


----------



## zhorin (25. März 2008)

Nunja Arbeit ist sicher das falsche Wort - aber die Leute haben sich durchgespielt - sie haben was im Spiel geschafft und dafür auch die nötige Zeit aufgebracht.
Wenn man ein Singleplayerspiel zockt und rund 100 Stunden braucht um durch zu kommen muss man sie halt aufbringen - da kommt ja auch kein Patch der es allen erlaubt nachdem sie 15 Stunden gespielt haben den Endboss gegenüber zu treten oder ? ^^

Wenn man also bisher nur wenig Zeit aufbringen konnte um sich mit seinem Raid durch den Content zu kämpfen dann sollte man ja die Instanzen die man zur Zeit besuchen kann nicht schon über haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - warum bringt man nicht genausoviel Zeit darin zu wie andere Gilden ( klar wenn man wenig zockt brauchs halt 2-3 Monate länger ) aber man beisst sich halt so durch das Game wie die anderen auch - und wenn man soweit ist kann man dann auch endlich die "besseren" Instanzen besuchen - dann freut man sich auch darüber dass man was geschafft hat.

Indem man nun die PreQ alle wegfallen lässt und allen den Zugang ermöglicht nimmt man den Leuten ja auch das Erfolgserlebnis es dann endlich mal geschafft zu haben - wie schön war es PreBC als es noch PreQ gab ...

Bedenklich find ich lediglich dass Blizzard mit seiner Politik hinsichtlich dieser Sachen denen die wirklich ein MMORPG spielen wollten und net ein "Alles-für-alle-und-zwar-umsonst" - MMO was immer mehr in die Richtung - ich komm rein und kann den ganzen Content sofort haben - entwickelt wird - und gerade Spieler die nunmal etwas schaffen mögen werden mehr und mehr vor den Kopf gestossen.
Nicht umsonst werden die Raidgilden personell immer dünner und die die nachkommen sind auch meist nur kurzzeitig da - denn wozu raiden mit Regeln und Disziplin wenn man den Erfolg auch so in der Arena haben kann - und irgendwann sieht man den Content ja eh weil man es sich ja "verdient" hat - zwar nicht durch das Durchraiden des Contents aber zumindest durch zahlen der monatlichen Gebühr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jando (25. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


Ich freu mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (25. März 2008)

wie wird das eign mit der neuen 5er inni??muss man die auch wieder mehrmals abfarmen und den ruf pushen um sich dann nen hero key kaufenzu können oda kann man da direkt auf hero rein??


----------



## tonmeister440 (25. März 2008)

hi,

mit dem erfolgserlebnis zu argumentieren ist eigentlich unklug. für wen macht blizz diese änderung, für die leute die es bis jetzt (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nicht geschafft haben die, willl mal sagen, Profiinstanzen zu betreten.
genau diese leute haben viel mehr frusterlebnisse gehabt mit den prequests, z.b. wipes ohne ende, gruppen die erst gar nicht zustande gekommen sind, oder wenn doch nach ner zeit sich wieder aufgelöst haben.
stimmt schon, das es dann ein riesen erfolgserlebnis ist wenn man es denn dann endlich geschafft hat. aber man beachte das schöne wörtchen wenn.
bei den leuten die es nicht schaffen steigt der frustpegel irgendwann über den spielspasspegel uns sie wenden sich einem anderen spiel zu und ich bin der meinung das das häufiger vorkommt.(das ist ihr gutes recht, aber blizz denkt da bestimmt einwnig anders drüber) also schmeissen wir die pres weg.
meiner meinung nach ist das schon einschritt in die richtige richtung. das spiel wird für gelegenheitsspieler entschärft. was ich für ne anstrebenswerte entwicklung halte.

gruss tonmeister440


----------



## Chinatá (25. März 2008)

FRAGE: stimmts das man +20% aggro erzeugt wenn man abhärtungszeug hat? also ab 2.4?


----------



## waaagh (25. März 2008)

Moin

also erst mal wer hier schreibt: Wofür hab ich den die BT quest geamcht und soviel Zeit verschwendet, der soll sich fragen warum er WoW spielt. Aber wenn man sich dann die Herren im Armory anschaut dann muss man lachen, echt, t4 (noch nicht mal voll) und hier einen vor whinen, in bt geht jeder jeder Noob rein. Lächerlich echt ...

Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen mit dem Ziel, Gewinn zu erzielen, um Gewinn zu erzielen brauchen sie Umsatz, und der komt nunmal zum größten Teil von den Kausal-Spielern, und um die nicht zu verlieren muss Blizzard ihnen was bieten. 

Aber mir wäre es am liebsten wenn die ganzen T4 whiner hier, sich nen Unternehmen suchen das nen Spiel macht nur für sie, und sie müssen alles zahlen. Ach ne geht ja nicht 1. da ihr wahrscheinlich nicht arbeiten geht könnt ihrs auch nicht bezahlen. und 2. wenns keine Kausals gibt (die hier respektlos beleidigt werden) kanns auch keine Elite-Spieler geben.

Alles klar soweit?


----------



## Waldman (25. März 2008)

Also ich teile ein wenig die Ansicht, die Voraussetzungen wegfallen zu lassen. Das ist das gleiche, wie die Herabsetzung der Voraussetzung für Heroinstanzen... da laufen zum Teil so schlecht equipte Leute rum, die dann eine Heroinstanz tanken wollen oder ähnliches, unglaublich.


----------



## MoeMT384 (25. März 2008)

HIER  ist auch noch ein offizielles Statement von Blizz, dass der Patch tatsächlich morgen kommen soll... für alle, die dem Loginbildschirm und den anderen Blizz-foren nicht trauen ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Pumajäger (25. März 2008)

Die meisten Jäfer "Änderungen" gehören zu den Bugfixes -.-

Das einzige was Sinnvoll gewäsen WÄHRE das verbesserte Tier heilen 50%/100%

ABER das wurde ja mal wieder nicht gemach also ist die 25/50 Änderung so ziehmlich das am wenigsten zu erwähnende!

Warum werden andere Klassen gebusst bekomme nicht NUR Bugfixes?

Glaube die Leute von Blizz haben keine Fantersie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (25. März 2008)

weiss einer was dass bedeutet?? Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.
komm net ganz hinter wie dass gemeint ist


----------



## RED DEVIL (25. März 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> weiss einer was dass bedeutet?? Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.
> komm net ganz hinter wie dass gemeint ist



Das du dir in zukunft Epixkram ,entsprechenden Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion vorausgesetzt, beim zuständigen Rüstmeister für Gold kaufen kannst(wird nicht billig).Ich denk mal als Möglichkeit für Leute ohne Inis oder Extrem-PvP an Epische Gegenstände zu kommen.Nur werden die sicherlich so teuer sein das man den Zeitaufwand für das Goldfarmen mit dem Zeitaufwand den man für Instanzfarming oder Ehre farmen braucht,vergleichen kann.Also Jacke wie Hose, wenn ein epix Brustteil um die 1000G+ kosten wird.(?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (25. März 2008)

naja es hätte schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## Sammies (25. März 2008)

Flamet mich an die Wand aber kann mir einer mal sagen was es nun mit den BG Marken aufsich hat ? Ist es wahr das man sie mit dem Patch 2.4 gegen Ehre eintauschen kann, weil in der Patch Notiz finde ich nix.


----------



## MagieDalvengyr (25. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage ab wann ist die Phase mit den neuen Heroicmarken Abzeichen?
Also wann kann man die Einlösen in welcher Phase ist der NPC da wo man das abgeben kann.


----------



## zificult (25. März 2008)

drckige Dudunervs -.-


----------



## Setimo (25. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und? Was solls? Dir hat es doch mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet, die Vorquests zu absolvieren. Ansonsten gilt: Warum frühzeitig in diese Regionen vorstechen, wenn es später leicht gemacht wird? Mußtet ihr aus einem inneren Zwang dahin?
> 
> Es ist mir - wie schon in anderen Postings vorher gesagt - fürchterlich egal, ob andere mein sog. "Equip" bzw. den Zugang zu irgendwelchen Orten einfacher bekommt. Es ist ein Spiel und nicht mehr. Ich habe nicht "Zeit verschwendet" oder "hart gearbeitet", sondern eine Menge Spaß gehabt, sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusan (25. März 2008)

Omg wieder NERF WARLOCKS NERF -.- Sonnst kriegen fast alle Buff -.-


----------



## ZeroCool85 (25. März 2008)

Heult mal alle net nicht so rum. Sind nicht alle arebeitslos, schüler oder leute ohne RL und deshalb ist das auch ganz gut das es Leuten etwas leichter gemacht wird. Obwohl man trotzdem Pre lassen könnte aber vielleicht welche im Hero-Inzen-Schwierigkeitsgrad. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (25. März 2008)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt^^


----------



## Gnorfal (26. März 2008)

Blizzard= Firma
Produkt zum Geldverdienen= WoW
Angezieltes Klientee=12-x jährige

Frage: Wie verdiene ich Geld mit diesen Vorrausetzungen?

Antwort: Jawoll, ich mache alles für alle gleich "schwer".

Der "Hardcore Gamer" findets shice, der "Freizeit-Zocker" findets gut.

Beide werden nicht aufhören, bloss weil die Firma ihr Produkt ein "klein wenig" abändert, um mehr Geld zu verdienen.

Ziel erreicht.

So nüchtern siehts im Real Life nunmal aus, was nutzt es also, sich hier und da zu beschweren, alles "scheisse" zu finden etc.?

Wenn ich in nem Laden mit dem Produkt nicht einverstanden bin, tausche ich es um oder lasse mir mein Geld wiedergeben.

Wem also diese ganzen Sachen an WoW nicht passen:Löscht eure Accs oder verscherbelt sie bei Ebay, aber heult nicht im Forum rum...

Ich stelle mir grad vor, wie einige im Kaufhaus zusammen in der Umkleidkabine sitzen und tränenüberströmt die Verkäuferin anheulen, weil das T-Shirt, dass vorher gepasst hat nun nicht mehr passt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fataly (26. März 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Das du dir in zukunft Epixkram ,entsprechenden Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion vorausgesetzt, beim zuständigen Rüstmeister für Gold kaufen kannst(wird nicht billig).Ich denk mal als Möglichkeit für Leute ohne Inis oder Extrem-PvP an Epische Gegenstände zu kommen.Nur werden die sicherlich so teuer sein das man den Zeitaufwand für das Goldfarmen mit dem Zeitaufwand den man für Instanzfarming oder Ehre farmen braucht,vergleichen kann.Also Jacke wie Hose, wenn ein epix Brustteil um die 1000G+ kosten wird.(?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spielern ist es jetzt möglich, PvP-Gegenstände der Stufe 70 von überragender Qualität bei Fraktionshändlern zu erwerben.

überragende qualität ist blau und nicht lila, btw ist das set dazu gedacht frisch 70er den pvp einstieg zu erleichtern... (schon mal mit einen frisch 70 warri pvp gemacht xD das rockt) was die teuren preise wiederlegt! afaik wird der ruf wohlwollend benötigt, den man sich in den meisten fällen beim hochlvln aneignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also nix mit epixxx gegen viel gold, währe auch nicht zielführend. blau gegen "normal-viel" gold



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

Alteractal wieder als gruop. YEAH ^^ jetzt nur noch die fucking verstärkung weg und old zerg bgs leben wieder auf^^


----------



## Cherrý-cherie (26. März 2008)

Es regt einfach nur noch auf -.- mehr sag ich dazu net


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

Cherrý-cherie schrieb:


> Es regt einfach nur noch auf -.- mehr sag ich dazu net
> 
> <a href=http://www.allvatar.com/signatur'><img src='http://sig.allvatar.com/signatur/185952kRpWP.png' border='0'></a>



du meinst

Arsenal
Fehler aufgetretenBei der Anfrage ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
?


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. März 2008)

*Dämonisches Wissen: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger auf versklavten Dämonen verbleiben, wenn 'Dämonensklave' entfernt wird. Der Schadensbonus wurde von 5/10/15% auf 4/8/12% verringert.*

Na super, wie schwach sollen die Hexer noch gemacht werden.......... so langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Zeigt mir allerdings, das Dämo Hexer wohl doch zu mächtig sind/waren.




Was den Patch allgemein betrifft:


Ich freu mich auch nicht wirklich. Es wird vielen Spielern zu leicht gemacht, diese können Schwierigkeiten einfach umgehen, andere mussten hart kämpfen um diese Schwierigkeiten zu meistern. Diese Spieler haben aber somit gezeigt, das es geht. Spreche auf die nicht mehr benötigte Kara Pre und Black Temple Pre an.

Es ist nun mal Fakt, das WoW ( oder gleichartige Spiele ) nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler sind.
Wem WoW ab einem gewissen Punkt zu schwierig wird, soll sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen, fertig, aus.


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> *Dämonisches Wissen: Dieser Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger auf versklavten Dämonen verbleiben, wenn 'Dämonensklave' entfernt wird. Der Schadensbonus wurde von 5/10/15% auf 4/8/12% verringert.*
> 
> Na super, wie schwach sollen die Hexer noch gemacht werden.......... so langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Zeigt mir allerdings, das Dämo Hexer wohl doch zu mächtig sind/waren.
> Was den Patch allgemein betrifft:
> ...



naja denke das wird wieder so ne werte angleichung wie vor BC wo dann plötzlich jeder ans rang 13 kam 
und hexer nörvs sind definitiv in ordnung


----------



## S.A. (26. März 2008)

Hmhm.. Ich denke mal... Die ganzen Diskussionen um das neue Patch waren gewollt... Es wird mehr um 2.4 geredet als um das baldige Addon.. Find ich krass....

Wir sind es mittlerweile gewöhnt, dass Blizz mal positives, mal negatives am Game verändert. Letztendlich bleibt uns nichts weiter übrig, als es zu akzeptieren und zu hoffen, dass sie sich irgendwann mal ausgetobt haben xD 

Ich freu mich aufn Patch.. Mal wieder was neues zu sehen ^^ 
Finde zwar, es geht ein wenig sehr schnell... Man überlege sich mal:
Die neuen Spieler werden bald keine Ahnung mehr haben was MC, AQ und so weiter is... Ich war selbst noch nie MC obwohl ich 2 70er hab... und warum? weil BC rauskam.. da is man doch nur froh wenn man endlich in der Scherbenwelt ist und nichts mehr von der alten sehen muss... (mal krass ausgedrückt).. Versteht ihr was ich meine?!

Ich würde sagen, wir lassen uns einfach mal überraschen, was das Patch mit sich bringt... Vielleicht ist am Ende das ganze Zeugs gar nicht mal so schlimm, wie alle denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Schönen Tag euch noch und viel spaß beim Zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lampik (26. März 2008)

Leute die sich freuen werden eh iwo bei den ersten bossen rum wipen ,Leute die sich aufregen haben vlt. mal gerade diese auf Farmst. und mehr nicht, 

den rcihtigen PowerGilden,die BT clear haben und das mehr mals und mehr mals, ist das scheis egal !!
Und hier möchte ich mal ein kleines neues Thema ins Rennen werfen...

Auf meinem Server gibts es Gilden die habe nicht nur die ganzen 25er clear ,diese Instanzen stellen für die nicht mal mehr ein Schwierigkeit Grad da, der ist für diese nähmlich gleich 0 !!( es gibt sicherlich auf jedem Server 1-3 oder gar mehr solcher Gilden ,das ist nicht das Thema)

Jezt  kommts, nach einem Gespräch mit so jemandem aus so einer Gilde sagte der mir,,Wenn für BT und co.gar keine pres mehr notwendig sind , nehmen die einfach immer abwechseldn bis 3 ihrer crap equpten twinks mit und hauen die gleich voll mit hochwertigem Zeugs diese werden entweder von Anfang an einfach mit geschleift oder bei Bossen rein geholt ,

Also nix mehr mit Kara ziehen wegen equpment die Grossen mache es gleich in BT z.b.

Das finde ich lächerlich und einfach nur Arm und nicht durchdacht von Bliz, 

was meint ihr dazu?

MfG


----------



## Zatrisha (26. März 2008)

Also was man sich hier alles durchlesen darf... *kopfschüttel*...  WOW ist nichts für Gelgenheitsspieler, andere haben hart gearbeitet...

Herzlich Willkommen in der Realität, meine Damen und Herren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt Menschen, die 10 Stunden und mehr am Tag "richtiger" Arbeit nachgehen und trotzdem jeden Monat ihren Obulus an Blizzard entrichten - damit sollten alle Anforderungen erfüllt sein, um die wichtigsten Stationen des Spiels sehen zu dürfen.
Jawohl - auch wenn man nicht täglich mehrere Stunden auf Pre-Q's verwenden kann, auch wenn man keine Zeit zum ausgedehnten Farmen oder Ehre-heimsen hat, sollte man für sein Geld auch was geboten bekommen!

Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn man als 24h-Spieler zusehen muß, wie Gelegenheitszocker plötzlich "auch alles dürfen" - aber macht euch mal Gedanken darüber, wie ärgerlich es erst ist, wenn man als normal arbeitender Mensch immerzu Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommt, sobald man auch mal einen Hauch Spielspaß erhaschen möchte, ohne dafür krank zu feiern!

In sofern: Daumen hoch für die Entfernung der Pre's - von den vielen angekratzen "Ego's" derjenigen, die anderen in WOW nur was beweisen müssen (oh yeah I'm so epic) mal abgesehen, hat diese Änderung in meinen Augen nur Vorteile.

Grüße derweil,
Trish


----------



## Gregorius (27. März 2008)

Die Diskussion über die Pres ist doch absolut lächerlich. Sicher haben andere mehr Zeit investieren müssen (gearbeitet haben sie garantiert nicht, so ein Unsinn), als die, die jetzt rein dürften, ABER:

Das schmälert euren Spass den ihr hattet doch absolut nicht! Den nimmt euch keiner mehr! Und kaufen könnt ihr euch für das erreichte eh nichts, ihr seid keine Helden des wahren Lebens und habt auch sonst keine Vorteile. WoW ist für ALLE Spieler, und Ziel dieses SPIELES ist es einfach Spass zu haben. Und der hat nichts damit zu tun wer wieviel Zeit investieren musste um Boss A gesehen zu haben. Die, die die Pres gemeistert und BT clear haben können stolz auf sich sein und haben den Content vor langer Zeit gesehen. Die anderen bekommen ihn halt jetzt zu sehen, wo ist das Problem?

Würde Blizz das nicht machen, wäre ein großer Contentteil für ein Minimum an Spielern... rechnet euch mal aus wielange Blizz dann noch Highend-Content erstellen würde... Die wollen auch Geld verdienen, also muss das meiste durch die Gelegenheitsspieler irgendwann erreichbar sein...

Und noch ein Punkt, den irgendwie viele vergessen:
Sicher kann da jetzt jeder in den BT... aber ganz ehrlich, die meisten drehen doch auf dem Absatz wieder um, weil ihre Chars darin nichts zu suchen haben. Wenn sie gezogen werden ist das egal, aber die üblichen Gilden haben dadurch keinen großen Vorteil außer, dass man die Zeit für die Pre's nicht aufbringen muss, vor allem nicht mit dem x-ten Twink. Ich persönlich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung und dieses Rumheulen blödsinnig.

Es nimmt euch niemand euren Arbeitsplatz oder euer Geld, oder sonst irgendetwas im Leben, ihr habt NULL Verlust durch diese Änderung. Es ist purer Neid der da spricht wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt, und das ist sehr traurig...

so long...


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. März 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal Fakt, das WoW ( oder gleichartige Spiele ) nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler sind.
> Wem WoW ab einem gewissen Punkt zu schwierig wird, soll sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen, fertig, aus.



Das wäre aber ein FAKT der Blizzard gar nicht schmecken würde.
Die machen das ganze nämlich um was zu tun?..... um KOHLE ZU VERDIENEN. Unglaublich oder?

Daraus folgt diese Gleichung:

Harcorezocker = wenige = wenig Einnahmen
Gelegenheitsspieler = viele = viel Einnahmen

Nu rate mal wer sich absehbar ein neues Spiel suchen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. März 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch nicht wirklich. Es wird vielen Spielern zu leicht gemacht, diese können Schwierigkeiten einfach umgehen, andere mussten hart kämpfen um diese Schwierigkeiten zu meistern. Diese Spieler haben aber somit gezeigt, das es geht. Spreche auf die nicht mehr benötigte Kara Pre und Black Temple Pre an.


Sehe es auch mal positiv. Immerhin haben diejenigen die sehr viel zocken all das vor denen gesehen, die nicht so viel Zeit haben. Das sollte reichen. 


Lord schrieb:


> Wem WoW ab einem gewissen Punkt zu schwierig wird, soll sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen, fertig, aus.


Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren willst, solltest du dir vielleicht ein anderes Spiel suchen. Dann brauchst du dich darüber auch nicht mehr zu ärgern.


----------



## simion (3. April 2008)

/close und löschen 2.4 ist draußen


----------



## toxtronic (13. April 2008)

Könnte langsam mal gelöscht werden...

/close


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

jop schmeist den mal da oben raus pls^^

mfg


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (12. Mai 2008)

Super ^^


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (17. Mai 2008)

Es sind erst 6 Gilden auf der welt bei  der  Die Insel des Sonnenbrunnens (25)man inni durch was ich gehört habe auf giga.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.giga.de/show/wow/
mfg Aggrostar_555


----------



## Chillers (20. Juni 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Also was man sich hier alles durchlesen darf... *kopfschüttel*...  WOW ist nichts für Gelgenheitsspieler, andere haben hart gearbeitet...
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen in der Realität, meine Damen und Herren.
> 
> ...




voll sign, 12 points  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (20. Juni 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Also was man sich hier alles durchlesen darf... *kopfschüttel*...  WOW ist nichts für Gelgenheitsspieler, andere haben hart gearbeitet...
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen in der Realität, meine Damen und Herren.
> 
> ...



Trish, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !

Danke !


----------



## SeelenGeist (24. Juni 2008)

Buffed braucht wohl Beiträge, die oben hängen, oder?
Sonst wäre dieses schon lange weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Buffed braucht wohl Beiträge, die oben hängen, oder?
> Sonst wäre dieses schon lange weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist doch egal wenn das hier weg wäre, wäre ein anderer oben


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Also was man sich hier alles durchlesen darf... *kopfschüttel*...  WOW ist nichts für Gelgenheitsspieler, andere haben hart gearbeitet...
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen in der Realität, meine Damen und Herren.
> 
> ...



kann ich auch nur ein /sigjed drunter setzen. ich glaube du sprichst in deinen worten für viele, die so denken. *top*


----------



## Arzachron (25. Juni 2008)

Seht es doch mal so.. Die Leute die arbeiten und nur abends ab und zu zocken können, ermöglichen den 24/7 Spielern überhaupt erst so ein "tolles" WoW Leben zu führen. Schließlich drücken diese Menschen Kohle ab, damit euch das Amt unter die Arme greifen kann. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass die eigentliche Prequest von uns Arbeitern erledigt wurde :-)


----------



## Melih (24. Juli 2008)

Records10 schrieb:


> Hey leute geht mal bitte alle auf die geile seite hier gibts alles was ihr braucht Klickt einfach hier drauf



Aha du betreibst thread nekromantie und sagst ein komenentar das überhaupt nicht reinpasst mit einer riesengrpßßer schrift wo ein link dabei ist wo warscheinlich zu einer viren verseuchten seite geht....


da kann man nur .....


Aha sagen


----------

